# HIGH HITTER HYDRUALICS



## HIGH HITTER




----------



## HIGH HITTER

GOT NEW SHIRTS IN STOCK.......................$12.99


----------



## StreetFame Customs

:biggrin: NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, 209impala







FUCKN ABT TIME YOU GET THIS SHIT UP.......NOW LETS START RUNNEN..........


----------



## bckbmpr84

Cant really show the latest till the beginning of 08 so i guess ill post some of the previous rides, all i can say is that in 2008 ITS GOING DOWN!!


----------



## DUVAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63


MR. ANONYMOUS I HOPE YOUR TAKEN NOTES..............LOSS OF SLEEP KILLS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

O'BOY IS THIS SHOP BIG OR WHAT............................ :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

:wave: WHAT UP FOOLS


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

What up, if you need anything just hit me up....................


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Aug 31 2007, 10:17 PM~8689863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT NEW SHIRTS IN STOCK.......................$12.99
> *


Nice shirts


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Sep 5 2007, 06:22 PM~8724039
> *Nice shirts
> *



yea dan bring me one to the picnic you know how it's got to be bigggggg


----------



## KAKALAK

I am relocating from P'cola to Kissimmee so I am definitly gonna have to get to your shop and get some shit chromed :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Actually I am in Orlando right now , pm the shops address so I can swing by and get one of those shirts, Do you have them in kids sizes?


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Sep 5 2007, 08:22 PM~8724039
> *Nice shirts
> *



X2, I WANT MINE FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Aug 31 2007, 10:17 PM~8689863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT NEW SHIRTS IN STOCK.......................$12.99
> *






I just bought a shirt and I am goin to throw some deezs on that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Sep 7 2007, 01:19 PM~8738688
> *I just bought a shirt and I am goin to throw some deezs on that bitch :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Sep 7 2007, 11:19 AM~8738688
> *I just bought a shirt and I am goin to throw some deezs on that bitch :biggrin:
> *


all day my nikkua :biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 7 2007, 07:28 PM~8742165
> *all day my nikkua :biggrin:
> *




I think hes white :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Sep 7 2007, 08:44 PM~8742295
> *I think hes white :0
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, h-town team 84 caddy

HE'S WHITE AS HELL........................... :biggrin: FLORIDA BOY..........


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 7 2007, 07:47 PM~8742314
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: POONJAB63, h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> HE'S WHITE AS HELL........................... :biggrin:    FLORIDA BOY..........
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, bckbmpr84

ORLANDO IN THE HOUSE.WHAT BABY? :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Sep 7 2007, 08:51 PM~8742347
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X22222222222222   :biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: POONJAB63, REGALHILOW, bckbmpr84

WHAT UP REGALHILOW....... :thumbsup: 


DAN'S GETTN HIS NEW TATTOO RIGHT NOW AS WE SPEAK,,,,,,,,, hno:


----------



## KADILAKIN

I hope hes not getting a hynas name tatted on him hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Sep 7 2007, 09:02 PM~8742451
> *I hope hes not getting a hynas name tatted on him hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :nono: I DON'T THINK HE WOULD DO THAT...............HIS WIFY IS PRETTY HOT BUT.. STILL THERE ARE LIMITATIONS ON THE MRS.SSSSSSSSSS........


SHIT HOPE ITS NOT THE USUAL DRAGON OR JESUS ON A CROSS.. THAT SHIT IS PLAYED OUT........... :biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 7 2007, 08:06 PM~8742476
> *:nono: I DON'T THINK HE WOULD DO THAT...............HIS WIFY IS PRETTY HOT BUT.. STILL THERE ARE LIMITATIONS ON THE MRS.SSSSSSSSSS........
> SHIT HOPE ITS NOT THE USUAL DRAGON OR JESUS ON A CROSS.. THAT SHIT IS PLAYED OUT........... :biggrin:
> *




my friend Mat in P'cola got Mr. Cartoon on his arm, its going to be cool when he gets it done


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Sep 7 2007, 09:14 PM~8742531
> *my friend Mat in P'cola got Mr. Cartoon on his arm, its going to be cool when he gets it done
> *


DO YOU KNOW A GUY NAMED SCOOTER IN PBC..? HE DOES TATOOS...I WAS GOING TO GET ANOTHER ONE IN PBC EARLYR THIS YEAR BUT THE CHICK WAS NOT THERE.....MAYBE NEXT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 7 2007, 10:25 PM~8742621
> *DO YOU KNOW A GUY NAMED SCOOTER IN PBC..? HE DOES TATOOS...I WAS GOING TO GET ANOTHER ONE IN PBC  EARLYR THIS YEAR BUT THE CHICK WAS NOT THERE.....MAYBE NEXT TIME :biggrin:
> *




Did you mean PCB,,,,I dont know really anybody in person,,,,just talked to them online except Mathew "cam383r" hes good people!


----------



## DUVAL

SEPT ORLANO NIGHTS............... :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

trying to get another page in this bitch :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63


peekers :0


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63


PEEKER :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

Where are the pics of the new shop?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Sep 9 2007, 08:03 AM~8750069
> *Where are the pics of the new shop?
> *


WAITING ON THEM TO LAY THE NEW ASPHALT..............


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, Detroit 6 Deuce

:wave:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Sep 9 2007, 07:03 AM~8750069
> *Where are the pics of the new shop?
> *


WHATS CRACKEN KEVIN???? :biggrin: SOON BABY.. GETTEN READY FOR NOPI 2000.00 HOPP OFF.....YOU KNOW I' M THERE..... THEN PICNIC TIME ACROSS TIME........ :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

HERE WE GO


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Sep 9 2007, 11:29 PM~8754080
> *WHATS CRACKEN KEVIN????    :biggrin:  SOON BABY.. GETTEN READY FOR NOPI 2000.00 HOPP OFF.....YOU KNOW I' M THERE..... THEN PICNIC TIME ACROSS TIME........ :biggrin:
> *


?????? This is Chad, not Kevin :nosad:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Sep 9 2007, 10:12 PM~8754479
> *?????? This is Chad, not Kevin :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
LOSER :0


----------



## SKEETER

WHAT UP FOOLS


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

TTMFT Bitchesssssssssssssssss!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Sep 11 2007, 01:58 PM~8766124
> *TTMFT    Bitchesssssssssssssssss!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Sep 11 2007, 12:58 PM~8766124
> *TTMFT    Bitchesssssssssssssssss!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




One more 'gain :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

DAN, PM ME A PRICE FOR A BOX CHEVY FRAME, IT CAN BE BARE OR ROLLING CHASSIS


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin: MONDAY MONDAY............................ :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, IN YA MOUF

:0 ALT......... TIME TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, richie562

GOING TO NOPI.............


----------



## SKEETER

GOOD LUCK AT NOPI HIGH HITTER CREW


----------



## Rob @ RNL

What up chaz havent had the pleasure of meeting you yet but dan says good things. High hitter and RNL custom will hold it down in the ATL this weekend. Dan should touch down at the hotel later. Hope to meet you guys soon Later


----------



## KAKALAK

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA

it good to see you doin your thang dan perfect name for the business only if they knew uso maybe one these day they get a clue on your skill uso.







of the streets
onelove uso


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 14 2007, 01:45 PM~8791290
> *What up chaz havent had the pleasure of meeting you yet but dan says good things. High hitter and RNL custom will hold it down in the ATL this weekend. Dan should touch down at the hotel later. Hope to meet you guys soon Later
> *


YOU MET ME IN TAMPA LOWRIDER THIS YEAR AT RED LOBSTER.......YOU TOLD ME HOW YOU PULLED YOUR HOMIE OFF THE SHITTER AT A PARK AND HE PULLED SOME OTHER GUYS PANTS OFF ON THE SHITTER THINKING IT WAS YOU...............

WELL I WAS CLOSE TO GOING TO ALT THIS WEEKEND BUT THE WIFEY PULLED THE DISNEY WORLD CARD OF ALL WEEKS.......O'YA FUCK THE COLTS.J/P---GO JAGS................YOU GOTTA COME DOWN AND CHILL WITH US ONE WEEKEND....YOU NEVER FORGET J-VILLE :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63

WE ARE OPEN 24 HOURS A DAY..............HIGH HITTER(priceless)


----------



## NINJA

what up Chaz? you gonna be in O-Town this weekend?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 14 2007, 08:09 PM~8793762
> *it good to see you doin your thang dan perfect name for the business only if they knew uso maybe one these day they get a clue on your skill uso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of the streets
> onelove uso
> *


BIG KITA IN THE HOUSE.......THANKS FOR HOOKEN ME US WITH DAN.....THE MAN KNOWS HIS SHIT AND WE'RE TAKE OVER ONE CITY AT A TIME....HX3 STYLE.....TELL THE UCE FAMILY WE LUV THEM AND KEEP ROLLEN THE BIGGEST CAR CLUB IN THE WORLD UCE.CC.............ONE THE BEST.......ONE LUV HOMIE....CHAZ



:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: POONJAB63, 41chev, lac life

:0 BRAND NEW SHOP JUST OPENED.............IN 404-RIGHT NOW.. GETTEN READ FOR THE 2,000 DOLLAR PRIZE... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, lac life

CHAD? WERES THE 4


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 14 2007, 10:45 PM~8793984
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: POONJAB63, 41chev, lac life
> 
> :0  BRAND NEW SHOP JUST OPENED.............IN 404-RIGHT NOW.. GETTEN READ FOR THE 2,000 DOLLAR PRIZE... :biggrin:
> *


??????


----------



## DUVAL

ON THE PHONE WITH DAN.........GOOD JOB ON THE WRONG DIRECTIONS ROB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 14 2007, 08:49 PM~8793996
> *??????
> *


ATLANTA.....NIIKUA


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 14 2007, 10:50 PM~8794002
> *ON THE PHONE WITH DAN.........GOOD JOB ON THE WRONG DIRECTIONS ROB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


did he go to NOPI by himself?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 14 2007, 08:52 PM~8794012
> *did he go to NOPI by himself?
> *


ya him and wifey.....HE'S ROOMEN WITH ROB FROM RNL.... TEAM PRO HOPPER :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA

so you comin to O-Town this weekend?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 14 2007, 08:56 PM~8794024
> *so you comin to O-Town this weekend?
> *


MAN I TREID TO GO TO ATL.. SO CLOSE SHE EVEN ROLLED HER EYES.... BUT :thumbsdown: AND YES.. I'M MEETN EDWIN TO GET SOME IMPALA PARTS FOR THE 63 TO :biggrin: 

YOU HUNGREY ??


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 14 2007, 10:58 PM~8794034
> *MAN I TREID TO GO TO ATL.. SO CLOSE SHE EVEN ROLLED HER EYES.... BUT  :thumbsdown:  AND YES.. I'M MEETN EDWIN TO GET SOME IMPALA PARTS FOR THE 63 TO :biggrin:
> 
> YOU HUNGREY ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always down for some dogs


----------



## DUVAL

:nosad: 










:barf:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 14 2007, 08:59 PM~8794038
> *always down for some dogs
> *


YA MAN CALL ME WHEN I'M DOWN THERE WE CAN MEET UP AND CHILL 407 STYLE.. 904-686-5535 THE BAT PHONE.....U GOT CHERP?


----------



## NINJA

so are you just screwin around town tomorrow and goin to the mouse house on Sunday or what?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 14 2007, 09:01 PM~8794053
> *so are you just screwin around town tomorrow and goin to the mouse house on Sunday or what?
> *


NO SATURDAY I WILL BE AT THE GATORS GAME IN GAINSEVILLE THEN SUNDAY WE LEAVE TO GO TO MOUSE TOWN... BUT MOUSE TOWN IS TUESEDAY.. I'M GOING TO SEE SHAMPOO ON MONDAY FOR THE THREE YR OLD....

LITTLE MAN JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL.... HE GOT A VIRUS IN THE HIPPS AND HE COULD NOT WALK.. STILL HAS A LIMP BUT HE'S YELLEN AND PLAYING AROUND SO.. THATS A BLESSING :angel:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 14 2007, 11:05 PM~8794077
> *NO SATURDAY I WILL BE AT THE GATORS GAME IN GAINSEVILLE THEN SUNDAY WE LEAVE TO GO TO MOUSE TOWN... BUT MOUSE TOWN IS TUESEDAY.. I'M GOING TO SEE SHAMPOO ON MONDAY FOR THE THREE YR OLD....
> 
> LITTLE MAN JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL.... HE  GOT A VIRUS IN THE HIPPS AND HE COULD NOT WALK.. STILL HAS A LIMP BUT HE'S YELLEN AND PLAYING AROUND SO.. THATS A BLESSING  :angel:
> *


wow!!!!!! I hope he pulls out of it ok man and everything goes well!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 14 2007, 09:06 PM~8794081
> *wow!!!!!! I hope he pulls out of it ok man and everything goes well!
> *


SEEING YOUR THREE YR OLD GOT INTO A AMBULANCE.. MAKES YOU REALIZE ALOT OF SHIT.. BUT HES ON THE UP AND UP....WE JUST HAVE TO WATCH HIS TEMP.. IF HE GET A FEVER HE HAS TO GO BACK...


YA MAN WE GOTTA HOOK UP ON THE TIME I'M DOWN THERE..


----------



## DUVAL

850 DONKS








702 BUILT 
:uh:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 14 2007, 11:08 PM~8794093
> *SEEING YOUR THREE YR OLD GOT INTO A AMBULANCE.. MAKES YOU REALIZE ALOT OF SHIT.. BUT HES ON THE UP AND UP....WE JUST HAVE TO WATCH HIS TEMP.. IF HE GET A FEVER HE HAS TO GO BACK...
> YA MAN WE GOTTA HOOK UP ON THE TIME I'M DOWN THERE..
> *


yea I bet it does, well I hope he gets better and gets through this ok. Yea we should definately hook up while youre here....probably goin to wing house for the Steelers game on Sunday


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: POONJAB63, hoodstar, lac life










WE BUILD OUR OWN................702-TO THE 904

:guns: :guns:


----------



## NINJA

aight fool, Im out.....hit me up when you got some spare time...you still got my #?


----------



## DUVAL

ORLANDO SET UP......... :biggrin: 










THE NEW PROJECT GETTEN IN THE WORKS RIGHT NOW......... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 14 2007, 09:15 PM~8794141
> *aight fool, Im out.....hit me up when you got some spare time...you still got my #?
> *


 :nosad: NEED NMBER HOMIE


----------



## DUVAL

ORLANDO BUILT 2007 TAMPA LOWRIDER


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 14 2007, 11:18 PM~8794156
> *:nosad: NEED NMBER HOMIE
> *


PM'd...aight fool I'm out....hit me up!


----------



## DUVAL

MORE BIULT CARS FROM HIGH HITTER


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## purolows

any pics of this in action?



> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 14 2007, 09:27 PM~8794212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by purolows_@Sep 14 2007, 09:47 PM~8794299
> *any pics of this in action?
> *


GOT TO THE HIGH HITTER MYSPACE....WE ARE STILL WORKING ON SHIT BUT SHE HAS A GOOD CHANCE OF TAKEN SHIT HOME :biggrin:


----------



## purolows

whats it hitting rite now? take it to the firme estilo picnic this month


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by purolows_@Sep 14 2007, 09:52 PM~8794337
> *whats it hitting rite now? take it to the firme estilo picnic this month
> *


WE TOOK IT TO THE JERESY SHOW AND IT GOT FIRST PLACE.. BUT DAN MOVED TO 904 AND WE HAVE NOT TOUCHED IT SINCE... BUT IT WILL BE AT MIAMI.. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by purolows_@Sep 14 2007, 09:52 PM~8794337
> *whats it hitting rite now? take it to the firme estilo picnic this month
> *


74 INCHES ON THE 3RD LICK.. AND NOT DIALED IN YET hno: 

2 GATES


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 14 2007, 08:35 PM~8793915
> *YOU MET ME IN TAMPA LOWRIDER THIS YEAR AT RED LOBSTER.......YOU TOLD ME HOW YOU PULLED YOUR HOMIE OFF THE SHITTER  AT A PARK AND HE PULLED SOME OTHER GUYS PANTS OFF ON THE SHITTER THINKING IT WAS YOU...............
> 
> WELL I WAS CLOSE TO GOING TO ALT THIS WEEKEND BUT THE WIFEY PULLED THE DISNEY WORLD CARD OF ALL WEEKS.......O'YA FUCK THE COLTS.J/P---GO JAGS................YOU GOTTA COME DOWN AND CHILL WITH US ONE WEEKEND....YOU NEVER FORGET J-VILLE :biggrin:
> *


GO COLTS let jacksonville win a bowl then come halla at me J/p Post a pic of you so i remember you?? Alot of people at red lobster that night. O and go colts


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 15 2007, 12:30 AM~8794519
> *74 INCHES ON THE 3RD LICK.. AND NOT DIALED IN YET  hno:
> 
> 2 GATES
> *



:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 14 2007, 10:51 PM~8794612
> *GO COLTS let jacksonville win a bowl then come halla at me J/p Post a pic of you so i remember you?? Alot of people at red lobster that night. O and go colts
> *













:roflmao: :roflmao: 

I HATE THE COLTS................ALWAYS HATED MANING TOO SINCE I AM A BIG FLORIDA GATORS FAN..............


----------



## buffitout

Chaz, where on Townsand do you live? Northside or Southside of Merril?

Ignore that message my dad left you, we got it all figured out. Just having some Dump problems. I'm switching parts tomorrow though so it should be all good.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by iWishiHada64_@Sep 19 2007, 08:16 PM~8828252
> *Chaz, where on Townsand do you live? Northside or Southside of Merril?
> 
> Ignore that message my dad left you, we got it all figured out. Just having some Dump problems. I'm switching parts tomorrow though so it should be all good.
> *


----------



## buffitout

Did you not get the voice mail?


----------



## knight time

Had a good time hanging with the High hitter crew and Rob at NOPI....Anytime you homos need some paint, just ring me up....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 14 2007, 11:30 PM~8794519
> *74 INCHES ON THE 3RD LICK.. AND NOT DIALED IN YET  hno:
> 
> 2 GATES
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Agh agh shit, High Hitters is doin it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 100spoke

those arms were sick on the first page i like the way welds look when there chromed


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 20 2007, 06:55 PM~8835963
> *those arms were sick on the first page i like the way welds look when there chromed
> *


 :thumbsup: SHIT WE START THE 63 SS MONDAY... FRAME OFF


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, lboogie


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by iWishiHada64_@Sep 19 2007, 08:41 PM~8828406
> *Did you not get the voice mail?
> *


I NEVER LISTEN TO MY VOICE MAIL.... CALL ME TWICE I ALWAYS PICK AFTER THE SECOND CALL....... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, richie562


----------



## buffitout

Alright man.


----------



## DUVAL

MORE PICS SOON TO COME...........MONDAY IS OFFICE DOOMS DAYS...


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: POONJAB63, PINK86REGAL, javzam78
:0


----------



## DUVAL

DO YOU THINK DAN IS A BIG GATOR FAN OR WHAT???










GATOR MAGNIT UPPER RIGHT HAND CONNER...........HELL YA


----------



## bckbmpr84

you need to stop typing on layitlow and start painting those walls :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 20 2007, 11:34 PM~8837077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS SOON TO COME...........MONDAY IS OFFICE DOOMS DAYS...
> *


lookin good


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 20 2007, 10:39 PM~8837123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU THINK DAN IS A BIG GATOR FAN OR WHAT???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GATOR MAGNIT UPPER RIGHT HAND CONNER...........HELL YA
> *


Meanwhile the car somewhat resembles FSU colors.

FSU babay


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by iWishiHada64_@Sep 21 2007, 04:17 PM~8841849
> *Meanwhile the car somewhat resembles FSU colors.
> 
> FSU babay
> *


didn't think FSU's colors were candy orange and tan


----------



## buffitout

.. I mean cause of the lighting


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Looks good dan you fellas will be up and going before long.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 20 2007, 08:26 AM~8831392
> *Had a good time hanging with the High hitter crew and Rob at NOPI....Anytime you homos need some paint, just ring me up....
> *


Likewise nothing like being in good company. Hope to hang out again soon. We will need some paint :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by iWishiHada64_@Sep 21 2007, 02:17 PM~8841849
> *Meanwhile the car somewhat resembles FSU colors.
> 
> FSU babay
> *


FUCK FSU...........JUST ANOTHER OVER RATED TEAM LIKE NOTRE DAME....FUCK THEM BOTH..... :buttkick: :nosad:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 23 2007, 12:20 AM~8850007
> *FUCK FSU...........JUST ANOTHER OVER RATED TEAM LIKE NOTRE DAME....FUCK THEM BOTH..... :buttkick:  :nosad:
> *


shut your fucking mouth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Sep 21 2007, 08:09 AM~8839202
> *you need to stop typing on layitlow and start painting those walls  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SHIT THROW A HAND IN BRO .. YOU CAN CLEAN THE SPIDER WEBBS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 22 2007, 10:21 PM~8850024
> *shut your fucking mouth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: I THOUGHT YOU KNEW FOOTBALL... GUESS NOT :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 22 2007, 10:23 PM~8850035
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  I THOUGHT YOU KNEW FOOTBALL... GUESS NOT :biggrin:
> *


WHEN IS THE LAST TIME THEY WON A NATIONAL TITLE........1980??


----------



## DUVAL

STOP TRYING TO GET MATERIAL....I WILL SPANK YOU ON COLLEGE FOOTBALLL :buttkick:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 23 2007, 12:24 AM~8850043
> *WHEN IS THE LAST TIME THEY WON A NATIONAL TITLE........1980??
> *


just cuz they haven't won a title in a while doesn't make them over rated. yea, they're not doing so great this year but they did loose thier QB and #1 wide receiver....I stick by the Irish no matter what, Plus my cousin is a starter for them so I kinda have to even if I hadn't liked them for years :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 22 2007, 10:29 PM~8850072
> *just cuz they haven't won a title in a while doesn't make them over rated. yea, they're not doing so great this year but they did loose thier QB and #1 wide receiver....I stick by the Irish no matter what, Plus my cousin is a starter for them so I kinda have to even if I hadn't liked them for years :biggrin:
> *


SEE EXCUSES..............FLORIDA LOST 9 STARTERS ON DEFENSE 5 IN THE FIRST ROUND....NO HARD FEELINGS BUT FSU, NOTRE DAME, OKL, AND USC OVERRATED EVERY YEAR..........SHIT FLORIDA THIS YEAR IS NOT A TOP 10 TEAM.. SHIT OLE MISS ALMOST BEAT THEM.... BEST TEAM OUT THERE IS LSU...



SHUT UP LA............. :0


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 23 2007, 12:33 AM~8850091
> *SEE EXCUSES..............FLORIDA LOST 9 STARTERS ON DEFENSE 5 IN THE FIRST ROUND....NO HARD FEELINGS BUT  FSU, NOTRE DAME, OKL, AND USC OVERRATED EVERY YEAR..........SHIT FLORIDA THIS YEAR IS NOT A TOP 10 TEAM.. SHIT OLE MISS ALMOST BEAT THEM.... BEST TEAM OUT THERE IS LSU...
> SHUT  UP LA............. :0
> *




your finally coming around................... anyway Dan i need to gett a price on some shit so ill hit you up tomorrow when you get off work....... chaz hit me when you see this


----------



## IN YA MOUF

i thought this was a topic on High Hitters..not pansies talkin bout football... :uh: pansies...





































:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Sep 23 2007, 09:35 AM~8851657
> *your finally coming around................... anyway Dan i need to gett a price on some shit so ill hit you up tomorrow when you get off work....... chaz hit me when you see this
> *


SORRY ABOUT THE FOOTBALL..?   


THANKS DEAD BEATS FOR BRING MY SHIT BACK TO ME AFTER 3 WEEKS :biggrin: 

O'YA I FINALLY GOT A FRAME :biggrin: 

ITS WORK TIME!!!!


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

WHAT UP FOOLS  I HEARD YOU FINALLY MOVED INTO THE NEW SHOP, CANT WAIT TO SWING BY AND CHECK IT OUT


----------



## E.C.Autosports

Chaz, all i see is a frame on stands..... No work done yet!!!!!!!!!!!!! So get off here and get something done. Cause the paint booth and lift are going in tommrow


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by E.C.Autosports_@Sep 26 2007, 05:13 PM~8876082
> *Chaz, all i see is a frame on stands..... No work done yet!!!!!!!!!!!!! So get off here and get something done. Cause the paint booth and lift are going in tommrow
> *


IN TIME YONG GRASS HOPPER...........I HAVE TO GET THE FRAME SAND BLASTED....THAT COST MONEY......I'LL BE THERE THURS :biggrin: 


I LIKE THAT NAME E.C AUTOSPORTS.........


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by E.C.Autosports_@Sep 26 2007, 05:13 PM~8876082
> *Chaz, all i see is a frame on stands..... No work done yet!!!!!!!!!!!!! So get off here and get something done. Cause the paint booth and lift are going in tommrow
> *


IN TIME YONG GRASS HOPPER...........I HAVE TO GET THE FRAME SAND BLASTED....THAT COST MONEY......I'LL BE THERE THURS :biggrin: 


I LIKE THAT NAME E.C AUTOSPORTS.........


----------



## Prog62ress

chaz we have been looking for a welding couch so you can finally get some work done on that piece, cause i know your ass cant get off it


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Prog62ress_@Sep 27 2007, 06:46 AM~8879426
> *chaz we have been looking for a welding couch so you can finally get some work done on that piece, cause i know your ass cant get off it
> *



HE IS LAZY AS SHIT, THROW IN SOME OREOS AND HE'LL DO WHATEVER YOU WANT :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Prog62ress_@Sep 27 2007, 04:46 AM~8879426
> *chaz we have been looking for a welding couch so you can finally get some work done on that piece, cause i know your ass cant get off it
> *


FOR ALL MY FANS..........................................













JUST KEEP BOBN ON MY HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CHAZ IS FIRED :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Prog62ress

hey chaz we found your welding couch so you can some work done!!!


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Sep 28 2007, 09:56 PM~8892017
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  CHAZ IS FIRED :biggrin:
> *


cuz he didn't do anything but take lunch breaks all the time


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 29 2007, 05:23 AM~8894073
> *cuz he didn't do anything but take lunch breaks all the time
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Aug 31 2007, 10:04 PM~8689529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WUZ UP DAN? I C U IN J-VILL NOW?


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 30 2007, 02:57 PM~8900833
> *WUZ UP DAN? I C U IN J-VILL NOW?
> *


HOW DID YALL DO IN GA?


----------



## o g switchman

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: o g switchman, bckbmpr84
WUZ UP 84? I STILL WAITING ON U! HOLLA BACK!


----------



## HIGH HITTER

:thumbsup: WHATS CRACKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Sep 30 2007, 03:02 PM~8900857
> *:thumbsup: WHATS CRACKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE TO COME J-VILL, AND CK U OUT HOMIE!
HERE UR SHOP AT?


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 30 2007, 12:13 PM~8900905
> *I HAVE TO COME J-VILL, AND CK U OUT HOMIE!
> HERE UR SHOP AT?
> *


HEAD UP TO 95 NORTH AND GET OFF ON BOWDEN ROAD EXIT ..TAKE A LEFT OFF THE RAMP AND THE NEXT LIGHT WILL BE RICHARD LANE TAKE A LEFT...AND WE ARE IN A INDUSTRIAL PARK...


5008 RICHARD LANE..........WARE HOUSE DIRECTLY IN THE BACK........CAN'T MISS IT........ :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Sep 30 2007, 05:20 PM~8901519
> *HEAD UP TO 95 NORTH AND GET OFF ON BOWDEN ROAD EXIT ..TAKE A LEFT OFF THE RAMP AND THE NEXT LIGHT WILL BE RICHARD LANE TAKE A LEFT...AND WE ARE IN A INDUSTRIAL PARK...
> 5008 RICHARD LANE..........WARE HOUSE DIRECTLY IN THE BACK........CAN'T MISS IT........ :biggrin:
> *


what up Big D you settled in the new shop?


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 TTT














































































:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## SKEETER

SUP HOMIE


----------



## DUVAL

NEED MORE POON ON THIS SITE..... :biggrin:


----------



## magicmike

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 30 2007, 11:57 AM~8900833
> *WUZ UP DAN? I C U IN J-VILL NOW?
> *




sick chromee


----------



## Prog62ress

found a new mural for the car


----------



## SKEETER

BILL :dunno:


----------



## keneken

Wuzup Dan???


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Oct 3 2007, 09:49 AM~8923028
> *BILL :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks like bill to the teee... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

hahahhahahahahahahahaha...................anytway Dan ill hit you up tomorrrow when i get off work homie......................


----------



## Prog62ress

look its chaz to a tee!!!!!


----------



## SKEETER

NEW PAGE ****** :biggrin: 



BILL AND TREVOR GO HUNTIN :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

WHICH ONE IS CLOSER TO TREVOR












da wich way we goin bill..which way we going?





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Oct 3 2007, 12:45 PM~8924820
> *Wuzup Dan???
> *


WHATS UP KENEKEN STOP BY THE SHOP SOME TINE, AND CHILL......

GO TO BOWDEN ROAD AND ITS ON ON ROBERTS LANE.. JUST CALL ME :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Oct 4 2007, 05:37 PM~8932529
> *WHICH ONE IS CLOSER TO TREVOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da wich way we goin bill..which way we going?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH

Who knows about this car?


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH

What's up Dan?

Them bastards at your old shop jacked the top end of the motor.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Oct 5 2007, 07:48 PM~8940880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows about this car?
> *


DO I NEVER WANT TO SEE THAT CAR AGAIN....5 HOURS IT TOOK TO GET ON THE TRAILOR...


----------



## DUVAL

NO EXCUSES NOW DAN......TIME TO WORK KNOCK OUT THIS RIDE.............


ANYBODY HAVE A BROOM??


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Oct 6 2007, 12:16 PM~8943180
> *NO EXCUSES NOW DAN......TIME TO WORK KNOCK OUT THIS RIDE.............
> ANYBODY HAVE A BROOM??
> *



so u can sweep the shop floor??


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH

Took me 3hrs with a winch to get it on! Took me 5 min. to get it off the trailer and get it into the lot at Street Toyz.


----------



## o g switchman

WUZ UP HOMIES?


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Oct 7 2007, 11:49 AM~8947412
> *WUZ UP HOMIES?
> *


PRETTY GOOD JUST GOT BACK FROM.....OTOWN :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Oct 6 2007, 02:14 PM~8943978
> *Took me 3hrs with a winch to get it on! Took me 5 min. to get it off the trailer and get it into the lot at Street Toyz.
> *


 :0 I HATE THAT CAR................ :thumbsdown:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Oct 8 2007, 12:26 PM~8952038
> *:0  I HATE THAT CAR................ :thumbsdown:
> *


WHO CARES :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Oct 7 2007, 10:25 PM~8949130
> *PRETTY GOOD JUST GOT BACK FROM.....OTOWN :biggrin:
> *


?????? what were you doin down here?


----------



## SKEETER

THE NEW SHOP LOOKS GOOD DAN


----------



## DUVAL

:uh: :angry: :0 :uh:


> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Oct 8 2007, 10:27 AM~8952046
> *WHO CARES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 8 2007, 05:55 PM~8955027
> *?????? what were you doin down here?
> *


SHOULD BE IN MELBOURNE THIS WEEKEND....DROPPN OFF SOME CHROME :biggrin: 


+ SOME TATT WORK DONE MY LEG


----------



## SKEETER

NEW PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## KAKALAK

To the Tizzy baby :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 10 2007, 07:59 AM~8967493
> *To the Tizzy baby :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I NEED BREAKFEST.....MY BITCH WONT MAKE :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Oct 10 2007, 09:01 AM~8967499
> *SHIT I NEED BREAKFEST.....MY BITCH WONT MAKE :angry:
> *



I think E-Eazy E said it best " Throw it in the gutter and go buy another" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 10 2007, 08:06 AM~8967518
> *I think E-Eazy E said it best " Throw it in the gutter and go buy another" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU COULD NOT SAY IT ANY BETTER


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Oct 10 2007, 09:11 AM~8967533
> *:biggrin:  YOU COULD NOT SAY IT ANY BETTER
> *



Not me homie, Thank Eazy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 10 2007, 08:18 AM~8967558
> *Not me homie, Thank Eazy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE


----------



## KAKALAK

I should be getting my High Hitters shirt today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Oct 10 2007, 12:35 AM~8965621
> *SHOULD BE IN MELBOURNE THIS WEEKEND....DROPPN OFF SOME CHROME :biggrin:
> + SOME TATT WORK DONE MY LEG
> *


nice....you gettin you ink in melbourne?


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 10 2007, 01:31 PM~8970004
> *nice....you gettin you ink in melbourne?
> *


 :biggrin: YOU KNOW THIS


----------



## SKEETER

OHHHH SHIT GOIN TO FINISH THE PUMP ON MY ARM TODAY :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

I KNOW, I KNOW PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN. DONT WORRY ILL POST EM :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Oct 10 2007, 10:42 PM~8972815
> *:biggrin:  YOU KNOW THIS
> *


man, thats a trip for some ink. how did you decide to get it down there?


----------



## o g switchman

WUZ UP HOMIES?


----------



## I Drag A55

TEAM HIGH HITTER
*****
Posts: 2,341
Joined: Nov 2003
From: DUVAL COUNTY
Car Club: ?????????????





LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

fuckin chaz


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 11 2007, 10:25 PM~8981303
> *TEAM HIGH HITTER
> *****
> Posts: 2,341
> Joined: Nov 2003
> From: DUVAL COUNTY
> Car Club: ?????????????
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> fuckin chaz
> *



what's that all about?????? :uh:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 11 2007, 10:37 PM~8981440
> *what's that all about?????? :uh:
> *



its chaz, who the hell knows whats going on in his head


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Oct 12 2007, 08:09 AM~8983887
> *its chaz, who the hell knows whats going on in his head
> *


lol true!


----------



## SKEETER

WE NEED SOME NEW PICS DAN


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 10 2007, 10:37 AM~8967630
> *I should be getting my High Hitters shirt today :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *













DID YOU GET EM?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

shit what's going on everybody


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 12 2007, 11:33 AM~8986036
> *shit what's going on everybody
> *


GRINDING BUSTEN ASS..................WHATS UP IN ATOWN? :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

:0


----------



## Prog62ress

to much talkin and not enough weld n homie feburary comin soooooon


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Oct 12 2007, 07:01 PM~8988736
> *GRINDING BUSTEN ASS..................WHATS UP IN ATOWN? :biggrin:
> *


my front bumper :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 13 2007, 07:28 PM~8993758
> *my front bumper :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 13 2007, 07:28 PM~8993758
> *my front bumper :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 13 2007, 05:38 PM~8993796
> *:wow:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DUVAL

A HOPPER WITH CLEAN GUTTS NIKKUAS :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 13 2007, 06:28 PM~8993758
> *my front bumper :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




OHHH High Hitterzs, sounds like a challenge :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

how much for some bone stock upper A-arms for a G-Body?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 15 2007, 07:46 PM~9008760
> *how much for some bone stock upper A-arms for a G-Body?
> *


50.00 EACH.......DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU WANT........


----------



## SKEETER

SUP FOOLS


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by supreme+Oct 15 2007, 09:46 PM~9008760-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for some *bone stock* upper A-arms for a G-Body?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POONJAB63_@Oct 15 2007, 09:58 PM~9008895
> *50.00 EACH.......DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU WANT........
> *


what you mean bitch.... he said bone stock... lol


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Oct 15 2007, 07:38 PM~9007690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A HOPPER WITH CLEAN GUTTS NIKKUAS      :worship:
> *



Yours??

Quit nut riding.

:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 16 2007, 09:15 PM~9017308
> *what you mean bitch.... he said bone stock... lol
> *


thats why you don't let Chaz give out prices...he'll run all your business off


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 16 2007, 09:16 PM~9017321
> *Yours??
> 
> Quit nut riding.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HE WORKS FOR HIM, HES JUST PROMOTING THE SHOP


----------



## SKEETER

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

:nicoderm:


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Oct 17 2007, 09:01 AM~9020652
> *HE WORKS FOR HIM, HES JUST PROMOTING THE SHOP
> *


thx Chaz :uh:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 17 2007, 05:24 PM~9024007
> *thx Chaz  :uh:
> *


YOUR WELCOME BEAUTIFUL :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

sup bishes


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 16 2007, 07:48 PM~9017538
> *thats why you don't let Chaz give out prices...he'll run all your business off
> *


 :nono: don't run you man pleaser.. MIND YOUR BIZZZ ON THAT ONE.. :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Oct 21 2007, 09:22 PM~9052783
> *:nono: don't run you man pleaser.. MIND YOUR BIZZZ ON THAT ONE.. :biggrin:
> *


sounded to me like you were giving prices something other that STOCK a-arms when thats what the man asked for.......learn your prices before you start runnin your cum dumpster and just shouting out numbers :biggrin: oh... and will you PLEASE learn how to spell HYDRAULICS, you work at a shop the least you could do is learn how to spell it


----------



## IN YA MOUF

:0


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 21 2007, 10:04 PM~9053088
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

hey whore..


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 21 2007, 10:14 PM~9053161
> *hey whore..
> *


sup slut


----------



## SKEETER

HEY HEY HEY LETS GETS BACK TO HE SUBJECT CHILDREN :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 21 2007, 08:00 PM~9053043
> *sounded to me like you were giving prices something other that STOCK a-arms when thats what the man asked for.......learn your prices before you start runnin your cum dumpster and just shouting out numbers :biggrin: oh... and will you PLEASE learn how to spell HYDRAULICS, you work at a shop the least you could do is learn how to spell it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I LUV U CHAD


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Oct 22 2007, 11:47 AM~9056240
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I LUV U CHAD
> *


Iknow you do......it's because you're GAY :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63+Oct 22 2007, 11:47 AM~9056240-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I LUV U CHAD
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lac life_@Oct 22 2007, 12:27 PM~9056517
> *Iknow you do......it's because you're GAY :biggrin:
> *



YALL MUST HAVE KISSED AND MADE LOVE LAST NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 22 2007, 10:27 AM~9056517
> *Iknow you do......it's because you're GAY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: IM THE PITCHER, YOU THE CATCHER.... :0


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Oct 22 2007, 12:49 PM~9056686
> *:biggrin:  IM THE PITCHER, YOU THE CATCHER.... :0
> *


sorry, I don't play in that league


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 22 2007, 10:56 AM~9056739
> *sorry, I don't play in that league
> *


I FOR GOT.. YOU LIKE LITTLE BOYS.....THATS OK MIKE :happysad:


----------



## DUVAL

ROB FROM RNL YOU READY FOR THE ASS BEATING TO NIGHT AGAINST THE INDY PONYS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Oct 22 2007, 01:06 PM~9056830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROB FROM RNL YOU READY FOR THE ASS BEATING TO NIGHT AGAINST THE INDY PONYS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0



NEW PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

5 and 0 soon to be 6 and 0 enough said. get ready for the ass beating of a life time. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 22 2007, 07:36 PM~9059552
> *5 and 0 soon to be 6 and 0 enough said. get ready for the ass beating of a life time. :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS LIKE HE WAS RIGHT FELLAS


----------



## Rob @ RNL

better luck next time homies thats what the champs do. Jacksonville dident look to bad though they got beat.


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 23 2007, 10:30 AM~9063955
> *better luck next time homies thats what the champs do. Jacksonville dident look to bad though they got beat.
> *


HAHAHA, IF THE JAGS DONT GO TO THE SHIP, IM WITH INDY ALL THEY WAY BABY


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

HEY DAN, HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE FOR SET OF UPPER A-ARMS EXACTLY LIKE THE ONES ON YOUR LAC?


----------



## SKEETER




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 22 2007, 05:36 PM~9059552
> *5 and 0 soon to be 6 and 0 enough said. get ready for the ass beating of a life time. :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR TEAM BROKE MY QB AND RUNNEN BACK :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Oct 25 2007, 09:26 PM~9085685
> *YOUR TEAM BROKE MY QB AND RUNNEN BACK  :biggrin:
> *


Its cool homie it happens to the best of u guys.


----------



## keneken

HIGH HITTERS DOING IT BIG IN THE (904)!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 






























HIT UP DAN. GET IT DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 1 2007, 10:16 AM~9129991
> *Its cool homie it happens to the best of u guys.
> *


ROB WHAT HAPPENED TO THE COLTS LAST SUNDAY.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Nov 9 2007, 09:08 PM~9194461
> *HIGH HITTERS DOING IT BIG IN THE (904)!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIT UP DAN.  GET IT DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME.
> *


COULD NOT BE SAID ANY BETTER BIG KEN.... :biggrin: 


I SMELL CHROME UNDIES............... :0


----------



## keneken

THANKS. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

what to do people !!!!


----------



## DUVAL

just mess with chrome :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

What up big Dan......................


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Nov 10 2007, 12:05 PM~9197618
> *ROB WHAT HAPPENED TO THE COLTS LAST SUNDAY.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Must be a good loser to be the big winner. Our team is hurtin, theres like 7 starters injured hell the janitor was filling in for the running back. And our kicker is still being paid by new england i think. Congrates to those jags this week :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

how much for a pair of 5" dropped upper trailing arm mounts for a G'body ,,pm me :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 19 2007, 11:24 AM~9258670
> *how much for a pair of 5" dropped upper trailing arm mounts for a G'body ,,pm me :thumbsup:
> *





Anybody :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:  back to the top :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 20 2007, 11:42 AM~9265949
> *Anybody :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:   back to the top :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Nov 20 2007, 02:41 PM~9267136
> *PM SENT
> *





replied :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

FROM OBSESSION C.C. DOWN IN THE DIRTY</span>


----------



## DUVAL

BIG THANKS TO THE HIGH HITTER FAMILY. TO DAN AND CORTNEY....LUV YOU GUYS.......... HAPPY TURKEY DAY... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Nov 22 2007, 12:36 PM~9281715
> *BIG THANKS TO  THE  HIGH HITTER FAMILY. TO DAN AND CORTNEY....LUV YOU GUYS.......... HAPPY TURKEY DAY... :biggrin:
> *




Happy turkey day ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,how about a price on the drop mounts Turkey brains :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

happy turkey day high hitters. Hope them colts serve them dirty birds today.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 22 2007, 04:08 PM~9283011
> *Happy turkey day ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,how about a price on the drop mounts Turkey brains :biggrin:
> *





come on someone :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 23 2007, 12:07 PM~9287169
> *come on someone :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 hey man give Dan a call. he dont get on here very much right now, his number is 850 527 2600..........................


----------



## DUVAL

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF NC(828) ITS RATHER NICE..
















ME MAKEN OUT WITH MY NEW GIRL
















SHIT EVEN THE DOG WANTS TO GO HOME









HOLDEN IT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF NC(828) ITS RATHER NICE..
















ME MAKEN OUT WITH MY NEW GIRL
















SHIT EVEN THE DOG WANTS TO GO HOME









HOLDEN IT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

SUP FOOLS :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## crucialjp

It's been a while since I asked about this so can someone pm me a price for a full frame wrap for a 80 caddy and 1in extended and wrapped uppers and lowers


----------



## LocoMC85SS

hey ruben or dan hit me up got a hopper that needs build up i got everything


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by LocoMC85SS_@Nov 27 2007, 03:15 PM~9317444
> *hey ruben or dan hit me up got a hopper that needs build up i got everything
> *


all you gotta do is give him a call 850 527 2600(dan)


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 27 2007, 09:16 AM~9315453
> *It's been a while since I asked about this so can someone pm me a price for a full frame wrap for a 80 caddy and 1in extended and wrapped uppers and lowers
> *


IT SAYS TO CALL DAN 850-527-2600............CALL FOR PRICES MOST FRAME START AT 2500.00 DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU WANT :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, iWishiHada64

WHAT UP FOOL.. HOW IS SIN CITY,,, ONE OF MY BOYS GOT SHOT LAST MNTH THERE AND LOST HIS HAND IN A DRIVE BY AT HIS SISTERS HOUSE CRAZY ASS SHIT HOMIE..


----------



## DUVAL

O ROB ARE YOU READY FOR THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 27 2007, 08:16 AM~9315453
> *It's been a while since I asked about this so can someone pm me a price for a full frame wrap for a 80 caddy and 1in extended and wrapped uppers and lowers
> *


DUDE JUST CALL ME AND I WILL TELL YOU IN DETAIL WHAT IS DONE AND WHAT YOU WANT.. 850-527-2600
:biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Nov 28 2007, 12:43 AM~9321504
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: POONJAB63, iWishiHada64
> 
> WHAT UP FOOL.. HOW IS SIN CITY,,, ONE OF MY BOYS GOT SHOT LAST MNTH THERE AND LOST HIS HAND IN A DRIVE BY AT HIS SISTERS HOUSE CRAZY ASS SHIT HOMIE..
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that's crazy man! that sucks!

it's all good, i'm still just trying to stack up some money to get me a car! i didn't get that 65' cause when i went to the dudes house the car was missing about 80% of the interior and the trunk floor was so bad it was see-through. :angry: 

bro if anybody in here wants a cce street pump that's motor is all rusted out but still spins pm or something, it has a dump and some of the fittings plumbed on alreadyi need some money for some nutty bars, them things are good.. but for real it's just sitting here and i have no use for it, i'll give it to someone if i can hit their switches a couple of times.. nooooo joke :biggrin:

i stilll haven't lost my switch virginity yet :tears: :tears: :tears: , but i did see that ken guy with the white 64 at sonics a couple of weekends ago and i checked out his car along with that blue 90' towncar but i didn't wanna ask them cause i had a couple of partys to go to.. haha


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by iWishiHada64_@Nov 28 2007, 03:04 AM~9322306
> *damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that's crazy man! that sucks!
> 
> it's all good, i'm still just trying to stack up some money to get me a car! i didn't get that 65' cause when i went to the dudes house the car was missing about 80% of the interior and the trunk floor was so bad it was see-through. :angry:
> 
> bro if anybody in here wants a cce street pump that's motor is all rusted out but still spins pm or something, it has a dump and some of the fittings plumbed on alreadyi need some money for some nutty bars, them things are good.. but for real it's just sitting here and i have no use for it, i'll give it to someone if i can hit their switches a couple of times.. nooooo joke  :biggrin:
> 
> i stilll haven't lost my switch virginity yet  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: , but i did see that ken guy with the white 64 at sonics a couple of weekends ago and i checked out his car along with that blue 90' towncar but i didn't wanna ask them cause i had a couple of partys to go to.. haha
> *




im sure chaz will let you play with his switch :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Nov 28 2007, 12:31 AM~9321887
> *DUDE JUST CALL ME AND I WILL TELL YOU IN DETAIL WHAT IS DONE AND WHAT YOU WANT.. 850-527-2600
> :biggrin:
> *


I will hit you up later today :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by iWishiHada64_@Nov 28 2007, 02:04 AM~9322306
> *damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that's crazy man! that sucks!
> 
> it's all good, i'm still just trying to stack up some money to get me a car! i didn't get that 65' cause when i went to the dudes house the car was missing about 80% of the interior and the trunk floor was so bad it was see-through. :angry:
> 
> bro if anybody in here wants a cce street pump that's motor is all rusted out but still spins pm or something, it has a dump and some of the fittings plumbed on alreadyi need some money for some nutty bars, them things are good.. but for real it's just sitting here and i have no use for it, i'll give it to someone if i can hit their switches a couple of times.. nooooo joke  :biggrin:
> 
> i stilll haven't lost my switch virginity yet  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: , but i did see that ken guy with the white 64 at sonics a couple of weekends ago and i checked out his car along with that blue 90' towncar but i didn't wanna ask them cause i had a couple of partys to go to.. haha
> *


BOTH THOSES CARS WERE BUILT BY HIGH HITTER HYDRUALICS AND THE ONLY TWO WITH CHROME UNDIES... :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Nov 28 2007, 11:09 AM~9323542
> *BOTH THOSES CARS WERE BUILT BY HIGH HITTER HYDRUALICS AND THE ONLY TWO WITH CHROME UNDIES... :biggrin:
> *


true true


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Nov 28 2007, 07:22 AM~9322846
> *im sure chaz will let you play with his switch :biggrin:
> *


wtf



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## buffitout

i guess nobody wants a free pump

=\


----------



## SKEETER

sup fools


----------



## bckbmpr84

TTT What up people? Havent been on here in a while, ive been building mini trucks and chrome plating parts the last couple months, the High Hitter Orlando shop should have a few new things for the Individuals picnic in Jan. hope to see yall soon.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Nov 29 2007, 05:52 PM~9334521
> *TTT What up people? Havent been on here in a while,  ive been building mini trucks and chrome plating parts the last couple months,  the High Hitter Orlando shop should have a few new things for the Individuals picnic in Jan.  hope to see yall soon.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## buffitout

what up playboy!


----------



## buffitout

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chromeandpaint, iWishiHada64

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what up dan, hows everything going homie :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

mornin fools


----------



## flaco78

***


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Nov 30 2007, 06:57 PM~9342837
> ****
> *


****


----------



## keneken

Thanks Dan for fixing my ride right.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 








:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keneken




----------



## keneken

[img=http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/4599/dsc00197ip3.th.jpg]


----------



## keneken




----------



## keneken




----------



## keneken

Havn't been on here for awhile. Forgot how to upload pics.  DAMN!!! Well you get the idea. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

HIGH HITTER AND 3 BODY DROPS








































WHAT A NEW PLASMA CUTER.. NO MORE GRINDING 











WE GOT SHIT IN STOCK WHAT EVER YOU NEED WE GOT IT..................










WHO'S 63 VERT????????????????????????????????











REMEMBER THIS IS A REAL ONE STOP SHOP.....JACKSONVILLES BEST HOLDEN IT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63

YOU CAN ONLY TAKE NOTES......................PRICELESS


----------



## DUVAL

THE IS THE ONLY ONE STOP SHOP IN JACKSONVILLE.........TAKEN OVER ONE CITY AT A TIME










DON'T HATE TO MUCH THIS MIGHT BE YOU


----------



## keneken

Yeah. Who's 63?? Never mind I know? :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84

s10 on 24's :biggrin: ttt bitches


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Nov 30 2007, 10:21 PM~9344716
> *s10 on 24's    :biggrin:  ttt bitches
> *


INVADED BY:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 30 2007, 11:25 PM~9344751
> *INVADED BY:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what up dirty.............


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Nov 30 2007, 09:51 PM~9344949
> *what up dirty.............
> *


ITS ACTUALLY DIRT BAG.....THATS HIS NAME :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 95stsrider, POONJAB63

stalker...................


----------



## DUVAL

I'M HORNY THATS ALL


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63

THAT WILL NOT HELP BOYS......MEN WORK HERE AND WE ALWAYS ANSWER OUR PHONES..24-7 :wow:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Nov 30 2007, 11:56 PM~9344989
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: POONJAB63
> 
> THAT WILL NOT HELP BOYS......MEN WORK HERE AND WE ALWAYS ANSWER OUR PHONES..24-7        :wow:
> *


aint that the truth


----------



## DUVAL

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, 95stsrider


MR ANONYMOUS LIKE MY BALLS


----------



## keneken

HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





















DONE RIGHT!!!


----------



## LocoMC85SS

HHH IS IT IN JACKSONVILLE OR PANAMACITY


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by LocoMC85SS_@Dec 1 2007, 09:55 AM~9347855
> *HHH IS IT IN JACKSONVILLE OR PANAMACITY
> *


jacksonville and orlando we have two shops


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by LocoMC85SS_@Dec 1 2007, 08:55 AM~9347855
> *HHH IS IT IN JACKSONVILLE OR PANAMACITY
> *


JACKSONVILLE FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 29 2007, 07:01 PM~9335732
> *what up dan, hows everything going homie :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE...CAN'T WAIT TO HANG OUT AGAIN... MAYBE SOUTHERN SHOWN DOWN :0


----------



## HIGH HITTER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HIGH HITTER, MADMAX4

:wave:


----------



## bckbmpr84




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

what's up in the O


----------



## Supe

Hows it goin dan?


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT for the High Hitters


----------



## bckbmpr84




----------



## SKEETER

:cheesy:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

whats up high hitters how bout them colts


----------



## keneken

TTMFT FOR HIGH HITTERS. WUZUP DAN??


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by supe_@Dec 2 2007, 12:10 PM~9354792
> *Hows it goin dan?
> *


what up man.. not to much here,, worken my ass off... CALL ME SOME TIME BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Supe

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Dec 3 2007, 08:12 PM~9366140
> *what up man.. not to much here,, worken my ass off... CALL ME SOME TIME BRO :biggrin:
> *


 sorry man..... just been busy......i got ur number stored though........ill hit u up soon...laterz


----------



## SKEETER

sup bishes


----------



## bckbmpr84

ttt


----------



## SKEETER

WEBSITE COMING SOON :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Dec 5 2007, 11:00 AM~9378803
> *WEBSITE COMING SOON :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


awwwwwww shit :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 5 2007, 11:29 AM~9378985
> *awwwwwww shit :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 5 2007, 12:29 PM~9378985
> *awwwwwww shit :biggrin:
> *



LOL...

not if whitehouse wayne has anything to do with it.


HighHitter website debut in summer of 2230


----------



## I Drag A55




----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 5 2007, 04:06 PM~9381021
> *LOL...
> 
> not if whitehouse wayne has anything to do with it.
> HighHitter website debut in summer of 2230
> *


 :wow:


----------



## buffitout

whats up


----------



## bckbmpr84

TTT


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 5 2007, 04:06 PM~9381021
> *LOL...
> 
> not if whitehouse wayne has anything to do with it.
> HighHitter website debut in summer of 2230
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER

sup fools


----------



## buffitout

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: iWishiHada64, SKEETER


:wave:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63

WH THEY PEEKEN NIKKUAS :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 5 2007, 03:06 PM~9381021
> *LOL...
> 
> not if whitehouse wayne has anything to do with it.
> HighHitter website debut in summer of 2230
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

BEST SHOP IN JACKSONVILLE NIKKUAS.. HIGH HITTER 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, 6show4


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Dec 1 2007, 12:08 AM~9345538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well i got me a new background


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 3 2007, 02:07 PM~9363856
> *whats up high hitters how bout them colts
> *



This guy and his Colts :uh: J/K Rob what up Dan?


----------



## bckbmpr84

heres another angle


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up Dan im loading the pics onto my computer right now homie so they will be posted up tonight............................................ HIGH HITTER COMING BIG IN THE 08


----------



## buffitout

MERRY XMAS HHH!

yeh it's just a little early

black chrome =]


----------



## keneken

> _Originally posted by iWishiHada64_@Dec 9 2007, 08:11 PM~9412624
> *MERRY XMAS HHH!
> 
> yeh it's just a little early
> 
> black chrome =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## keneken

HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS DOING IT BIG IN JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA CALL DAN FOR ALL YOUR CAR CUSTOMIZING NEEDS. WORK DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME.
(850) 527-2600 or (407) 947-1251


----------



## bckbmpr84

ttt, looking good Dan, im sending your lower control arms to the platers wednesday, i should have them back for ya in a week or so.


----------



## SKEETER

REGAL LOOKS GOOD FOOL


----------



## NINJA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for HH and a nice ass color combo


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## knight time

Damn i hate my work computer...It doesnt let me view pictures... :angry: owell i guess ill see it when i get home....


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Dec 10 2007, 02:02 PM~9418085
> *Damn i hate my work computer...It doesnt let me view pictures... :angry:  owell i guess ill see it when i get home....
> *


OWNED


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Dec 9 2007, 11:08 PM~9413695
> *WTF??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you like?

hahaha, i was just playing man

your ride is dope, i saw it like a month ago at sonics, i was talking to you and was checking out all the undies =] i had a grey, white and black plaid longsleeve on, doubt you remember me.. haha


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Dec 9 2007, 09:30 PM~9413904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS DOING IT BIG IN JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA CALL DAN FOR ALL YOUR CAR CUSTOMIZING NEEDS. WORK DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME.
> (850) 527-2600 or (407) 947-1251
> *


Ok im at home now so i can see the pics....Car came out real nice Dan... Lets see some pics of it with the clear on...


----------



## buffitout

http://orlando.craigslist.org/car/480691670.html






:0 :0 :0 :0 http://tampa.craigslist.org/car/472498445.html


----------



## individualsbox

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## MR. OBSESSION




----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Dec 10 2007, 12:30 AM~9413904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Regal looks good Dan, the colors look great together. You gotta put up some pics of it cleared and reassembled too! Maybe some of it in action.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

why dont you come down to o-town in Jan. and see it in person?


----------



## SKEETER

YEAH YOU AND ASHLEY:SPELLCHECK: CAN RIDE WITH ME AND HOLLY


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider+Dec 11 2007, 01:09 PM~9425539-->
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you come down to o-town in Jan. and see it in person?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been there a couple times. Not nearly as much fun without a car.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SKEETER_@Dec 11 2007, 01:10 PM~9425556
> *YEAH YOU AND ASHLEY:SPELLCHECK: CAN RIDE WITH ME AND HOLLY
> *


it's Ashlee...lol. She works weekends and I don't really want to go without a car. Thx for the invite tho. I appreciate it.


----------



## SKEETER

WE'RE TALKING ABOUT THE PICNIC FOOL, WATCH SOME HOPPIN :cheesy:


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Dec 11 2007, 01:15 PM~9425596
> *WE'RE TALKING ABOUT THE PICNIC FOOL, WATCH SOME HOPPIN :cheesy:
> *


I went with Chaz and Dan I think the last time that Dan went with the caddi hopper. It was cool but I would have had a much better time if I had my cutty. To be honest, my slacker ass will probably still be working on the house in Jan...lol


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 11 2007, 12:17 PM~9425610
> *I went with Chaz and Dan I think the last time that Dan went with the caddi hopper. It was cool but I would have had a much better time if I had my cutty. To be honest, my slacker ass will probably still be working on the house in Jan...lol
> *


COOL


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 11 2007, 01:17 PM~9425610
> *I went with Chaz and Dan I think the last time that Dan went with the caddi hopper. It was cool but I would have had a much better time if I had my cutty. To be honest, my slacker ass will probably still be working on the house in Jan...lol
> *


whatever man if you would just put the damn frame under your car you could trailor that bitch down and serve some fools............


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Dec 11 2007, 01:20 PM~9425633
> *whatever man if you would just put the damn frame under your car you could trailor that bitch down and serve some fools............
> *



no half-assin


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 11 2007, 01:01 PM~9426018
> *no half-assin
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALMBOUT


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 11 2007, 12:17 PM~9425610
> *I went with Chaz and Dan I think the last time that Dan went with the caddi hopper. It was cool but I would have had a much better time if I had my cutty. To be honest, my slacker ass will probably still be working on the house in Jan...lol
> *


i think hes talking about the Individuals picnic in January


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Dec 11 2007, 07:41 PM~9428806
> *i think hes talking about the Individuals picnic in January
> *


in that case...

never been but would rather have something to cruise/ hop than just sittin around spectating. I WILL demand to see pics tho. lol


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:wave:


----------



## J-VO

what up dan? its Jason @ Ink Doktors
hey check out my set up


----------



## buffitout

i'm lovin all the green


----------



## SKEETER

SETUP LOOKS GOOD JAY :cheesy:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

hell yea jay cant wait to see that bitch........................


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Dec 12 2007, 01:10 PM~9436125
> *hell yea jay cant wait to see that bitch........................
> *


Where are the pics of dan's car with clear coat on it?????


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

workin on it homie i think hes finishing the cut and buff today or tomorrow and ill get pics up


----------



## bckbmpr84




----------



## individualsbox

january 5th and 6th 2008  orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show two day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## SKEETER

:nicoderm:


----------



## individualsbox

doesn't seem like many people in the miami area want to come to the orlando picnic..

if anybody want to check on it or call them out...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...134049&st=18960



i figured maybe people could stur up some funn posting in the topic...

originally they had said yes...


----------



## bckbmpr84

ttt


----------



## I Drag A55

Dan..

What the hell happened Sat? PM me.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

what's up people how's it doin


----------



## SKEETER

sup fools


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

Dan holla at me tomorrow i need to come by the shop to talk about some things


----------



## DUVAL

what up its duvals heroe..... BIG PROPS TO THE HIGH HITTER CLICK....


MY B-DAY IS FRIDAYS....WE'LL PROBABLY HIT UP FRIDAYS IN ARLINGTON


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

TTT


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 18 2007, 08:15 PM~9480473
> *TTT
> *


WHAT UP BIG PIMPEN


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 17 2007, 03:17 PM~9470978
> *Dan..
> 
> What the hell happened Sat? PM me.
> *


HAVE NO CLUE WHAT YOUR TALKING ABT


----------



## HIGH HITTER

HOPE TO SEE ALL OF JVILLE IN ORLANDO......BIG THANGS PEOPLE


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Dec 18 2007, 10:29 PM~9480579
> *HOPE TO SEE ALL OF JVILLE IN ORLANDO......BIG THANGS PEOPLE
> *


FO SHO


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Dec 18 2007, 11:29 PM~9480579
> *HOPE TO SEE ALL OF JVILLE IN ORLANDO......BIG THANGS PEOPLE
> *


you know a select few from DUVAL will be there to rep..............................


----------



## NINJA

Back up top


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 21 2007, 10:26 PM~9505182
> *Back up top
> *




For Shizzle Dizzle :biggrin:


----------



## SoLOudItHZ

TTT.....Finally found the thread. now quit slackin.
Joe


----------



## cincyprohopper

whats up high hitter. had a blast at the tampa lrm show. just stopping by to say MERRY CHRISTMAS. we will be in orlando jan 5th and 6th for the picnic hope to see you. :thumbsup:


----------



## ImapalaGurl




----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 24 2007, 01:26 PM~9521937
> *
> 
> just work...usn wifes screenname minez nt wrkn
> *


http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i122/kor...8/mycaddi-2.jpg


----------



## HIGH HITTER




----------



## HIGH HITTER

Happy Holidays from 
High Hitter Hydraulics Jacksonville/Orlando


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Dec 24 2007, 01:49 PM~9522093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fun times right there.... :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Dec 24 2007, 09:09 PM~9524020
> *Fun times right there.... :thumbsup:
> *


Jeremy, are YOU wearing a HH shirt????????????????????????????????


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 26 2007, 08:28 AM~9533402
> *Jeremy, are YOU wearing a HH shirt????????????????????????????????
> *


Yeah i had to support dan out there in Nopi.....Plus he got me in free to the show..... :biggrin: We had a blast out there especially when we went out to eat in the Candied out Mazda.....lol


----------



## J-VO

dan when u comin back through so i can work on your leg?
plus you still gotta mount that pan hard bracket on the 64 frame.
hit me up


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Dec 26 2007, 10:43 AM~9533445
> *Yeah i had to support dan out there in Nopi.....Plus he got me in free to the show..... :biggrin:  We had a blast out there especially when we went out to eat in the Candied out Mazda.....lol
> *


I hear ya, gotta support HH :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by bigmonneyjay71_@Dec 26 2007, 02:06 PM~9535196
> *dan when u comin back through so i can work on your leg?
> plus you still gotta mount that pan hard bracket on the 64 frame.
> hit me up
> *



I COMPLETELY FORGOT! MY BAD.
I can be there the weekend after the show in Orlando.
let me know the day ..sat or sun


----------



## HIGH HITTER

2 pump set up fro a guy in ATl,GA..
most recent project***


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Dec 26 2007, 08:43 AM~9533445
> *Yeah i had to support dan out there in Nopi.....Plus he got me in free to the show..... :biggrin:  We had a blast out there especially when we went out to eat in the Candied out Mazda.....lol
> *




was even funny when the wife seen the clowsn and freaked out!


----------



## ImapalaGurl

thought id get on here and support the hubby and the people
who help and support him!


----------



## ImapalaGurl

thought id get on here and support HH!


----------



## ImapalaGurl




----------



## ImapalaGurl

Hop off in LA..
LV Vs. Vegas...VEGAS WON!!!!


----------



## ImapalaGurl

pic was shot for Street Custom magazine..
Old caddi...


----------



## ImapalaGurl

Keepn' it in the family..
Dans oldest son...he loves the lo los too!


----------



## ImapalaGurl

getting ready for the show in NJ


----------



## ImapalaGurl

Nopi 06


----------



## ImapalaGurl

What Happend??

Chomp ** Chomp


----------



## ImapalaGurl

Spring Fling 07
PCB, FL


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up Dan..........................


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

7 more days till the coming of something new


----------



## bckbmpr84

2 doubles and 2 singles


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

hell yea................................................


----------



## NINJA

back up top for triple H


----------



## ImapalaGurl

hello fellazzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 31 2007, 06:48 PM~9575469
> *hello fellazzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


hey tell your hubby :thumbsup: on the single , he knows what im talking about.


----------



## ImapalaGurl

ill be sure to tell him!! 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Jan 1 2008, 02:49 PM~9581104
> *ill be sure to tell him!!
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey ImapalaGurl!!!!!!!! Sorry i just had to do this!!!!!!!! Happy New Year and will see you and Dan at the picnic.....Just dont beat me up for doing this......lol...








:biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

not funny !! OMG!


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Jan 1 2008, 06:20 PM~9582423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not funny !! OMG!
> *


Nothing but love for ya....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

ok... C YA this weekend!


----------



## DUVAL

WELL THIS WEEKEND THIS TIME WILL TELL. WHOS THE KING.. I'M BRING MY ELCO... NEW RIDE NIKKUAS :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 4 2008, 07:46 PM~9608181
> *WELL THIS WEEKEND THIS TIME WILL TELL. WHOS THE KING.. I'M BRING MY ELCO... NEW RIDE NIKKUAS :biggrin:
> *


You gonna hit a switch??


----------



## ImapalaGurl

Thank you to the the Individuals CC for the picnic, hop off, food, and letting us kick it with you....

High Hitter Hydraulics, Jacksonville.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 6 2008, 09:23 PM~9623909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldnt get ones of High Hitters Caddy cause the hop spot was in a bad location, that shit was stupid :uh:
> *



But I do have this one where it rolled out
Look at the guys head its doin a 3 wheel too







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





















HighHitterowned :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

sup fools


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## ImapalaGurl

NOW its on lay it low..... :0


----------



## E.C.Autosports

Where's those pics of those H H H cars wreckin orlando????


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by E.C.Autosports_@Jan 7 2008, 10:41 PM~9634842
> *Where's those pics of those H H H cars wreckin orlando????
> *


 :no:


----------



## SKEETER

E.C.Autosports 
New Member

Posts: 2
Joined: Sep 2007 



:biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

Hollywood!! post ht pics of the regal hoppin!
all i have is a few pics and video..


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up H H H.......................


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Jan 8 2008, 12:51 PM~9639136
> *Hollywood!! post ht pics of the regal hoppin!
> all i have is a few pics and video..
> 
> 
> *



SHE CALLED YOU HOLLYWOOD AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH OH PRETTY ASS *****


----------



## SKEETER

BY THE WAY IMPALAGURL , THIS IS WAYNE IF YOU DIDNT ALREADY KNOW


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 8 2008, 10:58 AM~9639203
> *BY THE WAY IMPALAGURL , THIS IS WAYNE IF YOU DIDNT ALREADY KNOW
> *



hello there..SKEETER!!!!
had a great time sat!


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Jan 8 2008, 10:53 AM~9639151
> *what up H H H.......................
> *



i got the hang of this lay t low stuff now! watch out fellaz! LOL j/K


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Jan 8 2008, 10:53 AM~9639151
> *what up H H H.......................
> *



i got this lay it low thing down now , watch out fellaz! LOL j/K


----------



## bckbmpr84

H O L L Y W O O D ! ! ! !


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Jan 8 2008, 06:21 PM~9641484
> *hello there..SKEETER!!!!
> had a great time sat!
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 4 2008, 06:49 PM~9608693
> *You gonna hit a switch??
> *


ASK YOUR MOM IF I HIT THE SWITCH,,, MY NUTT SWETTER FRIEND...... :0


----------



## DUVAL

STAND UP TEAL AND BLACK


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

THAT'S ONE SEXY FUCKER ON THE SWITCH OF THAT BLUE CADDY


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 9 2008, 05:16 PM~9649850
> *ASK YOUR MOM IF I HIT THE SWITCH,,, MY NUTT SWETTER FRIEND...... :0
> *


Ok. 

I'll ask her. She'll prolly say that you had Dan do it. 

I'll ask anyways tho.


----------



## SKEETER

you two ****** crack me up


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 10 2008, 06:11 AM~9656332
> *Ok.
> 
> I'll ask her. She'll prolly say that you had Dan do it.
> 
> I'll ask anyways tho.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 9 2008, 06:32 PM~9650951
> *THAT'S ONE SEXY FUCKER ON THE SWITCH OF THAT BLUE CADDY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

now im ready for the obsession picnic again


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 10 2008, 06:29 AM~9656414
> *you two ****** crack me up
> *


ITS JUST FUN AND GAMES..........NOTHING PERSONAL..............ITS COMFIRMED THO HE SWALLOWS... :0 THEY CALL HIM THE NUTT GAUBBLER :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 10 2008, 02:44 PM~9658881
> *ITS JUST FUN AND GAMES..........NOTHING PERSONAL..............ITS COMFIRMED THO HE SWALLOWS... :0  THEY CALL HIM THE NUTT GAUBBLER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

PUSH ON THE BACK OF THESE NIKKUA


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 10 2008, 03:31 PM~9659305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUSH ON THE BACK OF THESE NIKKUA
> *


X2


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 10 2008, 03:44 PM~9658881
> *ITS JUST FUN AND GAMES..........NOTHING PERSONAL..............ITS COMFIRMED THO HE SWALLOWS... :0  THEY CALL HIM THE NUTT GAUBBLER :biggrin:
> *


Chaz.. Chaz.. Chaz. :uh: 

You will never learn. "Nut Gobbler"? Yeh that's me if you say so. I just can't believe that Dan let you put the broom down long enough to join us on layitlow again. 



> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 10 2008, 04:31 PM~9659305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUSH ON THE BACK OF THESE NIKKUA
> *


Did I strike a nerve? I heard there is video somewhere of it... i will investigate further. I'm sure u know what's up.

looks like you have been saving pics to talk shit?









It's funny cause these are there too...


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH

What's up Dan? Here are some pics of my 64 vert. Getting the full frame off treatment.


----------



## bckbmpr84

ttt


----------



## IN YA MOUF

s'happenin homies..


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

Rob you seem to be running your mouth a lot for someone who wasn't even there............................. i understand you and chaz have some shit talking issues to work out put believe me homie i was there and i don't remember a damn one person pushing on the bumper................... but its cool maybe one day well see the cutty back on the road till then ill be cruising my lac.............................


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Jan 13 2008, 11:00 PM~9687553
> *Rob you seem to be running your mouth a lot for someone who wasn't even there............................. i understand you and chaz have some shit talking issues to work out put believe me homie i was there and i don't remember a damn one person pushing on the bumper................... but its cool maybe one day well see the cutty back on the road till then ill be cruising my lac.............................
> *


I was there and i didnt see anyone pushing the car down.....I seen people keep the car from rolling back but thats it. No matter how good a car does there will be always someone there that will bring up some shit like the car is weighted or they pushing the car down or there is a extra pump in the tire...... :uh: .....You can never make them happy so just let that person make them self look bad by thier ignorance!!!!!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 14 2008, 10:16 AM~9689617
> *I was there and i didnt see anyone pushing the car down.....I seen people keep the car from rolling back but thats it. No matter how good a car does there will be always someone there that will bring up some shit like the car is weighted or they pushing the car down or there is a extra pump in the tire...... :uh: .....You can never make them happy so just let that person make them self look bad by thier ignorance!!!!!!
> *


thats true homie.........................................


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 14 2008, 09:16 AM~9689617
> *I was there and i didnt see anyone pushing the car down.....I seen people keep the car from rolling back but thats it. No matter how good a car does there will be always someone there that will bring up some shit like the car is weighted or they pushing the car down or there is a extra pump in the tire...... :uh: .....You can never make them happy so just let that person make them self look bad by thier ignorance!!!!!!
> *


well i think you're full of shit...i seen a bunch of mexican midgets get outta the trunk before they loaded that bitch back on the trailer...i shit you not...like twenty-seventeen!..no lie! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 14 2008, 07:39 PM~9694277
> *well i think you're full of shit...i seen a bunch of mexican midgets get outta the trunk before they loaded that bitch back on the trailer...i shit you not...like twenty-seventeen!..no lie! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


twenty-seventeen???????????? :uh: exactly how many is that?


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 14 2008, 08:39 PM~9694277
> *well i think you're full of shit...i seen a bunch of mexican midgets get outta the trunk before they loaded that bitch back on the trailer...i shit you not...like twenty-seventeen!..no lie! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahha your truly a trip homie................................ :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 14 2008, 08:22 PM~9694641
> *twenty-seventeen???????????? :uh: exactly how many is that?
> *


thats like ...like ..........alot of lil people!


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 14 2008, 09:24 PM~9695308
> *thats like ...like ..........alot of lil people!
> *


oh ok, thank you for explaining that for me


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 14 2008, 09:40 PM~9695484
> *oh ok, thank you for explaining that for me
> *



i knew you would understand.


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 14 2008, 07:39 PM~9694277
> *like twenty-seventeen!..no lie! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



ahhahaha


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 14 2008, 09:59 PM~9695700
> *i knew you would understand.
> *


its the new ninja math


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 14 2008, 10:36 PM~9696106
> *its the new ninja math
> *



damn right!


----------



## SKEETER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SKEETER, ICHIBAN

:scrutinize:


----------



## ICHIBAN

that shit was funny the mexicans lol


----------



## SKEETER

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SKEETER, hoppin91lac, GARCIA CUSTOMS, ICHIBAN


OG


----------



## DUVAL

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: POONJAB63, ICHIBAN, SKEETER, GARCIA CUSTOMS, hoppin91lac


god damn it packed in here


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 14 2008, 08:16 AM~9689617
> *I was there and i didnt see anyone pushing the car down.....I seen people keep the car from rolling back but thats it. No matter how good a car does there will be always someone there that will bring up some shit like the car is weighted or they pushing the car down or there is a extra pump in the tire...... :uh: .....You can never make them happy so just let that person make them self look bad by thier ignorance!!!!!!
> *


WELL ONLY ONE PERSON STARTED THE ROOMER AND WORD OF MOUTH THIS PERSON NEEDS TO PICK HIS POISON(DOUG) YOU DAYS ARE NUMBERED MY FREIND...


BUT KEEP TALKING I AM ENJOYING THIS THREAD DAY BY DAY :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Jan 10 2008, 11:22 PM~9664384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Dan? Here are some pics of my 64 vert. Getting the full frame off treatment.
> *


REPP THAT SHIT BRO..... IMPAPLA IS COMEN THREW NICELY.....HOWS THE 601 BRO.... WELL YOU NEED TO COME TO JAX AND CHILL WITH US AND DRANK SOME BREWS BRO.... SHIT HIT DAN UP.....HIGH HITTER IS BLOWING , TO BAD MISSISSIPPI IS NOT CLOSER.....

ONE LUV CHAZ


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 9 2008, 05:32 PM~9650951
> *THAT'S ONE SEXY FUCKER ON THE SWITCH OF THAT BLUE CADDY
> *


HE NEW HOW TO BOTTOM OUT EVERYTIME BUT WE ALL HAD OUR DAYS OF CHIPPEN.....


:0


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider+Jan 14 2008, 02:00 AM~9687553-->
> 
> 
> 
> Rob you seem to be running your mouth a lot for someone who wasn't even there............................. i understand you and chaz have some shit talking issues to work out put believe me homie i was there and i don't remember a damn one person pushing on the bumper................... but its cool maybe one day well see the cutty back on the road till then ill be cruising my lac.............................
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right.... i'm just talkin shit. Just fucking with Chaz cause he still rep's the repo car like it is still his.
> 
> I doubt that the cutty will be back on the road. Unless you want this frame we might get some pics on here of me getting busy w/ the torches and plasma. Gotta get that frame out of here somehow.
> 
> What lac? The stock one? I'll be cruising my stock lac too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by knight [email protected] 14 2008, 10:16 AM~9689617
> *I was there and i didnt see anyone pushing the car down.....I seen people keep the car from rolling back but thats it. No matter how good a car does there will be always someone there that will bring up some shit like the car is weighted or they pushing the car down or there is a extra pump in the tire...... :uh: .....You can never make them happy so just let that person make them self look bad by thier ignorance!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.. I feel bad now. :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by IN YA [email protected] 14 2008, 08:39 PM~9694277
> *well i think you're full of shit...i seen a bunch of mexican midgets get outta the trunk before they loaded that bitch back on the trailer...i shit you not...like twenty-seventeen!..no lie! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the other story i heard but they said it was fifty-eleven midgets. :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POONJAB63_@Jan 15 2008, 12:14 PM~9699707
> *WELL ONLY ONE PERSON STARTED THE ROOMER AND WORD OF MOUTH THIS PERSON NEEDS TO PICK HIS  POISON(DOUG) YOU DAYS ARE NUMBERED MY FREIND...
> BUT KEEP TALKING I AM ENJOYING THIS THREAD DAY BY DAY :biggrin:
> *


ACTUALLY....

It wasn't Doug but we'll go with that if you want to. 

By the way... it's fuckin' "RUMOR" not whatever else you typed. Did you drop out of school in Kindergarten or what?


----------



## ImapalaGurl

:angel: :angel: hello fellaz!!! whats the HOT TOPIC for the eve??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Jan 15 2008, 07:25 PM~9704648
> *:angel:  :angel:  hello fellaz!!! whats the HOT TOPIC for the eve???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CLOWNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## buffitout




----------



## ImapalaGurl

NO HE DIDNT !! WHO IS THAT????? 
:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 15 2008, 09:34 PM~9704731
> *CLOWNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


That's just wrong! She's gonna kick your ass next time she's down


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 15 2008, 07:39 PM~9704784
> *That's just wrong! She's gonna kick your ass next time she's down
> *



 who is it?? do i know mayo?


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 15 2008, 07:34 PM~9704731
> *CLOWNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


its all fun and games til someone gets hurt......


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Jan 15 2008, 09:41 PM~9704810
> * who is it?? do i know mayo?
> *


No you don't

:biggrin:

Nobody in here has met me.

Unless for some reason Doug comes in here, I've met him.

LMAO

And chaz lives 1 minute from me if that counts.

Oh and I've met Ken, and the guy who owns the blue 90 TC


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Jan 15 2008, 07:43 PM~9704822
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> its all fun and games til someone gets hurt......
> *


----------



## ImapalaGurl

new topic!!! :biggrin: 

look at the pretty cars!! look how they hop!


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Jan 15 2008, 09:56 PM~9704933
> *new topic!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> look at the pretty cars!! look how they hop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


change hop to bounce and you would sound like a pure chicken head :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

i could say look how they JUMP...when they say that im like WTF??


----------



## SKEETER

rick james bitch


----------



## ICHIBAN

hey chaz you know were my shop is if my days r numbered hope to see u soon cant wait!!!!


oh and i did not start that rumor check your homies WHO YOU RIDE WITH!!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 15 2008, 07:49 PM~9704288
> *You are right.... i'm just talkin shit. Just fucking with Chaz cause he still rep's the repo car like it is still his.
> 
> I doubt that the cutty will be back on the road. Unless you want this frame we might get some pics on here of me getting busy w/ the torches and plasma. Gotta get that frame out of here somehow.
> 
> What lac? The stock one? I'll be cruising my stock lac too.
> Thanks.. I feel bad now.  :nono:
> That's the other story i heard but they said it was fifty-eleven midgets. :dunno:
> ACTUALLY....
> 
> It wasn't Doug but we'll go with that if you want to.
> 
> By the way... it's fuckin' "RUMOR" not whatever else you typed. Did you drop out of school in Kindergarten or what?
> *



rumor started from rob.............. GOOD JOB ROB YOU GOT DUVALS PANSYS IN A WAUD...............


I'LL REPP YOUR CUTTY 59.95 FOOL ALL DAY............


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 16 2008, 08:33 AM~9708085
> *hey chaz you know were my shop is if my days r numbered hope to see u soon cant wait!!!!
> oh and i did not start that rumor check your homies WHO YOU RIDE WITH!!!
> *


I RIDE BY MY SELF.... REMEMBER I HAVE NO FRIENDS... BUT THIS IS BETWEEN YOU AND SOME ONE ELSE.. NOT ME.. I HAVE NO RIDE AND I AM JUST A CHEARLEADER LIKE ROBB.....HE'S MY HERO SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYONNAISE_@Jan 15 2008, 08:44 PM~9704830
> *No you don't
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Nobody in here has met me.
> 
> Unless for some reason Doug comes in here, I've met him.
> 
> LMAO
> 
> And chaz lives 1 minute from me if that counts.
> 
> Oh and I've met Ken, and the guy who owns the blue 90 TC
> *


YOUR QUOTE cHAZ LIVES 1 MINUTE FROM MY HOUSE WILL NOT HELP.. NO BODY COMES TO SEE ME. AND EVERYONE ON HERE KNOWS WERE I LIVE SO,, YOUR FUEL TO THE FIRE DOES NOT HELP...........




THE BLUE 90 LAC IS MY GIRLS CAR ROBERTA..... SHE SWALLOWS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER

WHAT UP HHH


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 95stsrider, ICHIBAN, SKEETER

what wayne...................................i see we got some guest in here today


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, SKEETER

WHATS GOOD WIZZ :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider+Jan 17 2008, 12:28 PM~9718076-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 95stsrider, ICHIBAN, SKEETER
> 
> what wayne...................................i see we got some guest in here today
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NERVOUSNESS :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POONJAB63_@Jan 17 2008, 12:31 PM~9718103
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: POONJAB63, SKEETER
> 
> WHATS GOOD WIZZ :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOME FRY


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 17 2008, 11:34 AM~9718134
> *NERVOUSNESS :biggrin:
> WHAT UP HOME FRY
> *


ABT TO GO GOLFING FOOL


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 17 2008, 12:36 PM~9718150
> *ABT TO GO GOLFING FOOL
> *


***


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63

NOT YET BUT I'M ON MY WAYNE..............


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 17 2008, 12:43 PM~9718196
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: POONJAB63
> 
> NOT YET BUT I'M ON MY WAYNE..............
> *


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, knight time

WHAT UP JERMY............


----------



## DUVAL

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: POONJAB63, DRòN, knight time

1 GUEST INTERNET POLICE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, IN YA MOUF


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, DRòN










SOME TIME YOU NEVER SEE IT COMEN


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 17 2008, 12:52 PM~9718270
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: POONJAB63, IN YA MOUF
> *


 this ***** just wants someone to converse with his lonely ass....*****.. get a teddy bear.!


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 17 2008, 01:54 PM~9718676
> *this ***** just wants someone to converse with his lonely ass....*****.. get a teddy bear.!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 17 2008, 10:25 AM~9718065
> *WHAT UP HHH
> *



Not much just on here seeing what all these fellaz have to talk about...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Jan 17 2008, 07:32 PM~9721098
> *Not much just on here seeing what all these fellaz have to talk about...
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Jan 17 2008, 07:32 PM~9721098
> *Not much just on here seeing what all these fellaz have to talk about...
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 17 2008, 10:49 AM~9718253
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: POONJAB63, knight time
> 
> WHAT UP JERMY............
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NINJA

TTT 4 HHH :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 17 2008, 12:54 PM~9718676
> *this ***** just wants someone to converse with his lonely ass....*****.. get a teddy bear.!
> *


NO TEDDYS FOR ME I AM LOOKING FOR MY MISSING KITTEN... HAVE YOU SEEN HIM JP?

















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



MY BEAR IS RIGHT HERE BESIDE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:wave: HHH


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

SHE HOT :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

SMALL PICS OF THE REGAL HOPPEN 











:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

LITTLE THINGS TO COME...............

DOUG WERE ARE THE PEOPLE PUCHING ON THE BACK BUMPER...........

PICK YOUR POSION FOOL....EITHER WAY YOUR DONE IS THIS TOWN.. NO MORE HACKS.. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63

PEEKERS AT 1:24 AM


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63


:scrutinize:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

wuz up dan, that regal on the bumper yet homie, hit me up if you need some anything


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin: PINKY'S IS THE KINGS OF THE STREET BITCHESSSSSSSSSSSSS :thumbsup:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 19 2008, 11:24 PM~9737300
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: POONJAB63
> 
> PEEKERS AT 1:24 AM
> *



well im PEEKIN @ 452PM


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Jan 20 2008, 04:52 PM~9740179
> *well im PEEKIN @ 452PM
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: lac life, somos1reyes, ImapalaGurl

not peeking :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 20 2008, 10:06 AM~9738761
> *:biggrin:  PINKY'S IS THE KINGS OF THE STREET BITCHESSSSSSSSSSSSS :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie, just doin the best i can


----------



## HIGH HITTER

work from pc , lift on 24's.











Leaving Tampa show, Lowrider and HHH made it to the same 
rest spot!










Not too sure if it's been posted, latest project..


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jan 20 2008, 09:10 PM~9741888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work from pc , lift on 24's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving Tampa show, Lowrider and HHH made it to the same
> rest spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure if it's been posted, latest project..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 19 2008, 07:39 PM~9735421
> *
> MY BEAR IS RIGHT HERE BESIDE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats great..but why did you put a beanie on it?


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 20 2008, 11:56 PM~9742694
> *thats great..but why did you put a beanie on it?
> *



thats cold.............................


----------



## DUVAL

YUMMY


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, suzawa94


----------



## SKEETER

sup homies


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 20 2008, 10:56 PM~9742694
> *thats great..but why did you put a beanie on it?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 21 2008, 10:17 AM~9745276
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 21 2008, 09:17 AM~9745276
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X3


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 20 2008, 11:57 PM~9743161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMY
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Not tha Dirty Sanchez even :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO 

FLYERS COMING SOON 

T & D CUCTOMS "843-824-6550"
HIGH HITTER HYDRALICS "850-527-2600

IF YOU NEED ANY INFO ON BEING A SPONSER, VENDOR , HOP OR FEST
PLEASE CONTACT ME AT 864-367-5986 "PERRY


----------



## knight time

:biggrin: SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER ROAD TRIP TO ATL......


> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 09:39 PM~9751821
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> 
> T & D CUCTOMS "843-824-6550"
> HIGH HITTER HYDRALICS "850-527-2600
> 
> IF YOU NEED ANY INFO ON BEING A SPONSER, VENDOR , HOP OR FEST
> PLEASE CONTACT ME AT 864-367-5986 "PERRY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## SKEETER

im gonna hop against high hitter at obsession fest :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

WHATS UP WITH THE HIGH HITTER WEB SITE :around:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 22 2008, 01:14 PM~9755428
> *WHATS UP WITH THE HIGH HITTER WEB SITE  :around:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## SKEETER

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

PICS


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 22 2008, 07:28 AM~9754119
> *im gonna hop against high hitter at obsession fest :0  :biggrin:
> *





_*YOU TOO*_


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 22 2008, 03:51 PM~9756390
> *YOU TOO
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 22 2008, 04:04 PM~9756466
> *:0  :0
> *


x5746758382829


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## DUVAL

93 CADDY BIG BODY FRAME FULLY WRAPPED(jax,FL)
SCOOTERS CADDI


----------



## DUVAL

KEITH'S BODY DROPP 95 S-10

















JUSTINS 2003 S-10 BODY DROPP


----------



## DUVAL

NEW LOGO FOR 2008 (PICK YOUR POSION) TEAM HIGH HTTER


----------



## DUVAL

MY LOWERS FOR THE 63 IMPI

















































MY 63 FINALLY GETTEN THE WHEELS ROLLEN :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63

1 GUEST :scrutinize:


----------



## I Drag A55

Chaz... I can't figure out your signature...


SOMETIMES ITS BETTER TO BUILD IT YOUR SELF..

BIG BLUE 84 VILLE SOLD IT (glen built it)
MEANGREEN 88 SOLD IT (bought it)
CANDY DRIPPEN REGAL 85 SOLD IT (was really only yours when it was stock... and Dan built it)
64 SS IMPI TRASHED IT (sold it because you couldn't get the engine started)
63 SS IMPI LOST IT?????????? (i smell another repo)

When are YOU going to build something? 

Ohh yeh cheerleaders stay on the sidelines.


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 22 2008, 11:33 PM~9760166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





how much for the dump truck? :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

TTT


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 23 2008, 07:29 AM~9762103
> *how much for the dump truck? :biggrin:
> *


WELL MY RETARD SON ROBB REALLY LIKES HIS DUMP TRUCK... SO 2.00 NIKKUAS AND ITS YOURS.. :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 23 2008, 11:35 AM~9762830
> *WELL MY RETARD SON ROBB REALLY LIKES HIS DUMP TRUCK... SO 2.00 NIKKUAS AND ITS YOURS.. :biggrin:
> *


truuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 23 2008, 12:15 AM~9760897
> *Chaz... I can't figure out your signature...
> SOMETIMES ITS BETTER TO BUILD IT YOUR SELF..
> 
> BIG BLUE 84 VILLE SOLD IT (glen built it)
> MEANGREEN 88 SOLD IT      (bought it)
> CANDY DRIPPEN REGAL 85 SOLD IT (was really only yours when it was stock... and Dan built it)
> 64 SS IMPI TRASHED IT (sold it because you couldn't get the engine started)
> 63 SS IMPI LOST IT?????????? (i smell another repo)
> 
> When are YOU going to build something?
> 
> Ohh yeh cheerleaders stay on the sidelines.
> *


  :werd:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 20 2008, 03:29 PM~9740325
> *thanks homie, just doin the best i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 21 2008, 12:57 AM~9743161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMY
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

SUP *HHH*


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jan 24 2008, 03:28 PM~9773356
> *SUP HHH
> *


x2


----------



## bckbmpr84

TTT


----------



## OneStopCustoms

wazah!!!!!!!! Nice work going on in the shop bro... keep it up, i'll hopefully take a drive sometime this year up there... :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

TTT for HHH





oh yea and help a brutha out to get an adex for my next set-up

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908

and pass the word please :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

bump!


----------



## SKEETER

ill see you ****** up at the shop today


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63




----------



## DUVAL

HARD AT WORK....HE NEEDS A DIRTY SANCHEZ :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey dan my phone got phunked up homie, just do what we said and that should do it , i had another ?, il be getting a new phone this week il call ya :biggrin:


----------



## keneken

Wuzup Bitches???? :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jan 28 2008, 11:38 PM~9809312
> *Wuzup Bitches???? :biggrin:
> *


NICE SIGNATURE


----------



## SKEETER

hey dan, here's the clamp me and LA made


----------



## keneken

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 29 2008, 01:09 AM~9810138
> *NICE SIGNATURE
> *


Thanks just representing the best. Wuzup Dan all the best with your shop. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 29 2008, 11:15 AM~9811486
> *hey dan, here's the clamp me and LA made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You been welding with a coat hanger and extension cord again? I told your ass to come get the big dogg welder. Allllways bullshittin.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 29 2008, 09:15 AM~9811486
> *hey dan, here's the clamp me and LA made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55+Jan 29 2008, 05:56 PM~9814745-->
> 
> 
> 
> You been welding with a coat hanger and extension cord again? I told your ass to come get the big dogg welder. Allllways bullshittin.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: trust me, i really appreciate that your letting me borrow the welder, i just have to con pops out of the truck :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POONJAB63_@Jan 29 2008, 11:14 PM~9817959
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## SKEETER

gonna be another long night at the shop thanks to l.a. :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 29 2008, 05:56 PM~9814745
> *You been welding with a coat hanger and extension cord again? I told your ass to come get the big dogg welder. Allllways bullshittin.
> *


that **** still has picked up that welder? thats it, im on my way!!!! im gonna get it and bring it home


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 01:43 PM~9822100
> *that **** still has picked up that welder? thats it, im on my way!!!! im gonna get it and bring it home
> *


 :0 :machinegun: stay bike fool


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 30 2008, 01:47 PM~9822124
> *:0  :machinegun:  stay bike fool
> *


you taking spelling lessons from Chaz?


----------



## keneken

TTMFT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 12:55 PM~9822164
> *you taking spelling lessons from Chaz?
> *


A.D.D. NIIKUA..........I GOT IT BAD :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84

got some shit today


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 01:55 PM~9822164
> *you taking spelling lessons from Chaz?
> *


bike is ghetto talk for back, stay bike, stay back


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 31 2008, 10:29 AM~9830141
> *bike is ghetto talk for back, stay bike, stay back
> *


sure it is buddy, whatever helps you sleep at night :scrutinize:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

TTMFT FOR THE SHOP THAT DOES THE HIGHEST QUALITY OF WORK IN J-VILLE


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Feb 1 2008, 05:26 PM~9842802
> *TTMFT FOR THE SHOP THAT DOES THE HIGHEST QUALITY OF WORK IN J-VILLE
> *


:ugh:


----------



## DUVAL

TWO DOOR 85 FLEETWOOD COMEN SOON....

NEW PICS ON THE BODY LIFT ON 28'S COMEN SOON :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

BUMP


----------



## ImapalaGurl

Hello Fellaz!

I see some have SHINY new parts..

I also see HHH is at it AGAIN....ANOTHER car coming out of Jax!


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jan 30 2008, 07:30 PM~9824972
> *got some shit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good, Ruben! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

much love to the high hitter family........pics to come tomorrow when i get off work.............


----------



## SKEETER

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA




----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 5 2008, 12:27 PM~9869615
> *
> *


YOU GOT TOPS.................. :worship: NINJA MASTER


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 5 2008, 01:29 PM~9869623
> *YOU GOT TOPS.................. :worship: NINJA MASTER
> *


:yes:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 5 2008, 01:29 PM~9869623
> *YOU GOT TOPS.................. :worship: NINJA MASTER
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Feb 5 2008, 12:40 PM~9869686
> *:roflmao:
> *


HE CAME OUT OF NOWERE.....I WAS LIKE DAMN YOUR QUICK :thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 5 2008, 01:57 PM~9869782
> *HE CAME OUT OF NOWERE.....I WAS LIKE DAMN YOUR QUICK :thumbsup:
> *


thats what she said too


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Feb 5 2008, 01:29 PM~9869972
> *thats what she said too
> *


 hno:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 5 2008, 02:58 PM~9870152
> *hno:
> *


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## SKEETER

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jan 30 2008, 08:30 PM~9824972
> *got some shit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin nice


----------



## DUVAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Feb 4 2008, 01:20 AM~9859892
> *much love to the high hitter family........pics to come tomorrow when i get off work.............
> *



   

where ya been?


----------



## DUVAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Feb 7 2008, 08:28 PM~9889697
> *
> 
> where ya been?
> *


holly has your number


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Feb 7 2008, 08:28 PM~9889697
> *
> 
> where ya been?
> *


 ive beeen finishing the trunk panels an shit the last few days. they all should be done by sunday


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Feb 8 2008, 10:14 AM~9894446
> *ive beeen finishing the trunk panels an shit the last few days. they all should be done by sunday
> *


HE'S PULLEN A CHAZ...... :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:wave:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 6 2008, 09:59 AM~9877218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats that for? or from? a plaque?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 8 2008, 08:41 PM~9898750
> *Whats that for? or from? a plaque?
> *


I PUT THAT ON THERE..............I HAVE MET YOU BEFORE WHEN YOU WERE IN ORLANDO.....THREW WILL........IN UCE.......


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 9 2008, 12:23 AM~9900747
> *I PUT THAT ON THERE..............I HAVE MET YOU BEFORE WHEN YOU WERE IN ORLANDO.....THREW WILL........IN UCE.......
> *


Oh cool! So is that for a plaque or what?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 9 2008, 06:41 AM~9901197
> *Oh cool!  So is that for a plaque or what?
> *




nah, he got that embroided in his blanky :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 9 2008, 05:41 AM~9901197
> *Oh cool!  So is that for a plaque or what?
> *


DOES IT MATTER..........................NO CLUB IS BEING REPPN OR PLAQUE IN THIS THREAD....YOU KNOW WERE IT CAN FROM SO WHY ASK?? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AND YES I DID FIND IT UNDER THE BED SUPREME.... :0


----------



## DUVAL

ttt


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## rangerriddinon20s

WAZZUP DAN!!!


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

hey high hitter coming to the casper show. all of us at Lalo's kustoms wants to finish drinking those corona's and remy from tampa last year :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 10 2008, 06:59 PM~9910681
> *hey high hitter coming to the casper show. all of us at Lalo's kustoms wants to finish drinking those corona's and remy from tampa last year :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW HE DON'T DRINK...I'D PAY MONEY TO GET HIM SMASHED.............I'VE TRIED EVERYTHING TO GET HIM TO DRINK.... :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 10 2008, 09:01 PM~9910700
> *YOU KNOW HE DON'T DRINK...I'D PAY MONEY TO GET HIM SMASHED.............I'VE TRIED EVERYTHING TO GET HIM TO DRINK.... :biggrin:
> *


yea i know but i still had a blast. sorry we didnt make it down the first of the year. we had to get the new 11,000 sq ft shop up n running


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 10 2008, 07:15 PM~9910810
> *yea i know but i still had a blast. sorry we didnt make it down the first of the year.  we had to get the new 11,000 sq ft shop up n running
> *


I HOPE TO GO WITH DAN UP TO KY SHOW BUT IT'S ALL ABOUT THE MONEY TO GO... :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

Bump for HHH


----------



## bckbmpr84

ttt


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

big thanks to Dan and the whole High Hitter Team for the help on the setup


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 10 2008, 07:01 PM~9910700
> *YOU KNOW HE DON'T DRINK...I'D PAY MONEY TO GET HIM SMASHED.............I'VE TRIED EVERYTHING TO GET HIM TO DRINK.... :biggrin:
> *


he dont drink but he grips the bottles very well. :biggrin: swimming pool was drama in tampa. but fun


----------



## DUVAL

HEY DAN WHEN ARE WE GOING TO KNOCK OUT THIS FRAME...ITS BEEN 6 MNTHS :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

see you guys next weekend in louisville ky, team high hitter makin a road trip :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 13 2008, 09:23 PM~9937358
> *see you guys next weekend in louisville ky, team high hitter makin a road trip :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 14#monte

Test


----------



## buffitout

mic check
..


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Feb 13 2008, 09:12 AM~9932141
> *big thanks to Dan and the whole High Hitter Team for the help on the setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HERE IS A CLOSE UP OF THE PUMPS:










LOOKING GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 15 2008, 04:17 AM~9947670
> *HERE IS A CLOSE UP OF THE PUMPS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD! :thumbsup:
> *


big thanks to Team Pro Hopper everything is working great


----------



## rangerriddinon20s

Love the setup LA keep it up.


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by rangerriddinon20s_@Feb 15 2008, 02:28 PM~9950124
> *Love the setup LA keep it up.
> *


sup homie, this is wayne


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by rangerriddinon20s_@Feb 15 2008, 02:28 PM~9950124
> *Love the setup LA keep it up.
> *


much love homie, thanks for the kind words


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

WHAT'S UP EVERY BODY???


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 15 2008, 03:17 AM~9947670
> *HERE IS A CLOSE UP OF THE PUMPS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD! :thumbsup:
> *


TEAM HIGH HITTER APROVES THIS MESSAGE :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

AATT :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

MORNING TEAM HIGH HITTERS


----------



## NINJA




----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

TEAM HIGH HITTER HEADED TO KY: PICS COMEN SOON


JACKSONVILLE'S BEST :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## DUVAL

BIG DAN WILL BE IN KENTUCKEY THIS WEEKEND...ALSO TEAM PRO HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

Yall bringing cars to the casper show


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 21 2008, 05:44 PM~9997748
> *Yall bringing cars to the casper show
> *


DAN BRING THE REGAL...........THE ONLY CAR  


BUT GIVE HIM TIME AND WE CAN BRING ALL 3


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Feb 13 2008, 12:12 PM~9932141
> *big thanks to Dan and the whole High Hitter Team for the help on the setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63
1 Anonymous peekers or hater


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

THE REGAL IS DOING MID TO HIGH 60'S AFTER A DAY OF HOPPING..............

GO TO THE HIGH HITTER MY SPACE.COM AND THE ACTION WILL CONTINUE :0


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH

What up Poonjab?

I really appreciate ya'll loading that 64, funny thing is it took 10 min. to unload it at Street Toyz. It's being put to use as a donor for my SS vert, which should be rollin Miracle strip here by early 09.

Yeah Rapids is still open, haven't been there since 98 though. Is Dan comin over for Spring Fling? I'll be up there and wasting my $3.19 gas on the strip.


And remember "If ya drankin in Rankin, ya just ain't thankin" the creed of the Rankin Co. Sheriff's dept.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Feb 24 2008, 03:31 PM~10018398
> *What up Poonjab?
> 
> I really appreciate ya'll loading that 64, funny thing is it took 10 min. to unload it at Street Toyz. It's being put to use as a donor for my SS vert, which should be rollin Miracle strip here by early 09.
> 
> Yeah Rapids is still open, haven't been there since 98 though. Is Dan comin over for Spring Fling? I'll be up there and wasting my $3.19 gas on the strip.
> And remember "If ya drankin in Rankin, ya just ain't thankin" the creed of the Rankin Co. Sheriff's dept.
> *


MY FIRST FELONY STOP WAS BY RANKING COUNTY....COME TO THINK ABOUT IT HAND CUFFS TO..


O'WELL NO ONE WILL EVER TAKE MISSISSIPPI OUT OF ME AND I'M NOT AFRAID TO REPP WERE I'M FROM....I WILL RETIRE IN THE 601 BY 2025


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

BIG THANKS TO OBSESSION FEST 2008[/b][/u][/i] SEPT 7 ATL DRAG WAY


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 24 2008, 08:51 PM~10020463
> *BIG THANKS TO OBSESSION FEST 2008*[/u][/i] SEPT 7 ATL DRAG WAY
> [/b]


THIS YEAR I AM GOING...WE SHOULD BRING 2 HOPPERS FROM JAX AND ORLANDO HAS SOMEHTING IN THE MIX :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

O YA THIS IS A NICE LINE FOR MAKING A TEAM.................... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn pinky doing the damn thang


----------



## showandgo

cool hanging out with everyone this weekend, car looked good


----------



## Pinky Bitches

we had a blast hangin with dan , see you guys at the next one  TEAM PRO HOPPER #1 :biggrin: OH AND OF COURSE PINKY BITCHES


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

who hit what ??????


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 25 2008, 06:03 PM~10027637
> *who hit what ??????
> *


DAN 65 INCHES DO NOY KNOW ABT PINKY OR ROB :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=29094580


This is what the Regal did Sat. Nite......


----------



## bucky

had fun this weekend hope to see you guys at some shows this year !!! :biggrin: 
rob i will bring the jagermeister if your wife will make about 10 pies !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HOSTILE CAPRICE, POONJAB63, juiced93, HIGH HITTER

:thumbsup:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 25 2008, 07:37 AM~10023625
> *we had a blast hangin with dan , see you guys at the next one  TEAM PRO HOPPER #1 :biggrin:  OH AND OF COURSE PINKY BITCHES
> *



sure did..see ya all real soon. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

damn the regal doin big things...........it only gets better


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by HOSTILE CAPRICE_@Feb 25 2008, 06:34 PM~10027861
> *had fun this weekend hope to see you guys at some shows this year !!! :biggrin:
> rob i will bring the jagermeister if your wife will make about 10 pies !!!! :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY SACK AND SOME PIES...............DUDE I'M THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 25 2008, 05:40 PM~10027934
> *HAPPY SACK AND SOME PIES...............DUDE I'M THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


the pie is the SHIT !!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Feb 25 2008, 05:30 PM~10027836
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=29094580
> This is what the Regal did Sat. Nite......
> *


Hell yeah it looks like its doing alot better now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 25 2008, 05:14 PM~10027719
> *DAN 65 INCHES DO NOY KNOW ABT PINKY OR ROB  :biggrin:
> *


pinky hit 72, and rob hit 96, and pinky beat the gold monte from the majestics when they nosed up in the pit :biggrin: theres a video on youtube under carl casper 2008


----------



## matdogg

whut up Dan I see you made it back home ok it was good meeting you this week end I will hit you up when we head to Tampa


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 25 2008, 06:55 PM~10028566
> *whut up Dan  I see you made it back home ok it was good meeting you this week end I will hit you up when we head to Tampa
> *



yeah we got in about7p thanks man. it was good meeting you too...have to do that again. keep telling me wife shes going next year. she would have blast.


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 25 2008, 06:06 PM~10028163
> *Hell yeah it looks like its doing alot better now.  :thumbsup:
> *



yeah im going to start bringing her out more often :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Nice meeting you Dan :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 25 2008, 07:25 PM~10028293
> *pinky hit 72, and rob hit 96, and pinky beat the gold monte from the majestics when they nosed up in the pit :biggrin: theres a video on youtube under carl casper 2008
> *


----------



## DUVAL

HIGH HITTER DOING IT BIG


----------



## SKEETER




----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Feb 25 2008, 07:07 PM~10028671
> *yeah im going to start bringing her out more often :thumbsup:
> *


Word up...Hey call me up when you get a chance. I was at the gym the other day when you called me.


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## shorty hittin 60

Nice seeing you at the show...See you at the Westside Picnic!

Team Pro Hopper

Shorty


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Feb 25 2008, 08:01 PM~10029233
> *Nice meeting you Dan  :biggrin:
> *




To everyone i met in KY it was great i had fun and it was excelletn watching you fellaz get drunk!


----------



## showandgo

drunk? who was drunk lololololololol


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 26 2008, 06:32 PM~10036831
> *drunk? who was drunk lololololololol
> *












WE KNOW IT WAS NOT DAN.... BUT I HEARD PEOPLE WERE FUCKED UP AND BLOODY THUMBED :0


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 26 2008, 06:16 PM~10037153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE KNOW IT WAS NOT DAN.... BUT I HEARD PEOPLE WERE FUCKED UP AND BLOODY THUMBED  :0
> *



Nope wasnt DANIEL! I can verify that 100%..


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 26 2008, 06:16 PM~10037153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE KNOW IT WAS NOT DAN.... BUT I HEARD PEOPLE WERE FUCKED UP AND BLOODY THUMBED  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Feb 26 2008, 07:37 PM~10037320
> *Nope wasnt DANIEL! I can verify that 100%..
> *


 :| you mean it was not your self


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## bucky

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## roboblazer

I dont get where you get saying we were drunk, from what I remember. ha ha. we were jus fine, except waiting on the arbys for soo long :twak: :twak:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

what size cylinders are on the white fleetwood


----------



## WGCMIKE

thanks dan and ruben for tha help on tha obsession fest!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

thank god i stayed sober all weekend. :uh: ok i drank a little. good to see all the team together this weekend. Had a blast


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 29 2008, 04:28 PM~10059943
> *thank god i stayed sober all weekend. :uh: ok i drank a little. good to see all the team together this weekend. Had a blast
> *


LIAR I HEARD YOU WERE SHIT AS HELLBUT YOU KEPT JD IN CHECK :thumbsup:

TAMPA WE GOTTA PLAY CIRCLE OF DEATH.... :yes:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Feb 28 2008, 08:12 PM~10054136
> *thanks dan and ruben for tha help on tha obsession fest!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: ANYTHING TO HELP OUT THE HOMIES


----------



## WGCMIKE

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Feb 29 2008, 05:28 PM~10060649
> *:yes: ANYTHING TO HELP OUT THE HOMIES
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: c yah in tampa!!!!!!!!


----------



## matdogg

Yo Dan we allready have our plans made to go to Tampa we are leaving on the 26 th I will hit you up when we get down there


and whats up with the after hop are they ready for MEAN GREEN down there :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks for tha bump in my build topic, TTT for the HighHitter crew! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 29 2008, 10:49 PM~10062342
> *Yo    Dan we allready have our plans  made to go to Tampa we are leaving on the 26 th  I will hit you up when we get down there
> and whats up with the after hop are they ready for MEAN GREEN down there :biggrin:
> *


MEAN GREEN :wow:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 29 2008, 06:23 PM~10060617
> *LIAR I  HEARD YOU WERE SHIT AS HELLBUT YOU KEPT JD IN CHECK  :thumbsup:
> 
> TAMPA WE GOTTA PLAY CIRCLE OF DEATH....  :yes:
> *


Man i dont even want to ask what the circle of death is.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 1 2008, 06:55 PM~10066779
> *Man i dont even want to ask what the circle of death is.
> *


yes you do , you hoosiers do all kinds of weird stuff :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 28 2008, 09:08 PM~10054105
> *what size cylinders are on the white fleetwood
> *


8'S INT HE FRONT AND 12'S IN THE REAR..HE WANTS 14'S :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 1 2008, 07:55 PM~10066779
> *Man i dont even want to ask what the circle of death is.
> *


WELL ITS A CARD GAME AND YOU COULD SAY.. BEER IS A GOOD THING TO DRINK INSTEAD OG LIQUIR...........BUT YOU WILL LAUGH YOUR AS OFF AND MAKE IT A HOUSE HOLD GAME :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

what's up ????


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 1 2008, 10:02 PM~10067644
> *what's up ????
> *


GETTN READY FOR TAMPA


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Feb 13 2008, 10:12 AM~9932141
> *big thanks to Dan and the whole High Hitter Team for the help on the setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know this car....... :biggrin: you got this coupe from my homie alex right????
its a awesome car, just wish it had heat :twak:


----------



## cincyprohopper

hey dan i can feel my thumb :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 2 2008, 11:22 AM~10069800
> *i know this car....... :biggrin:  you got this coupe from my homie alex right????
> its a awesome car, just wish it had heat :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry homie but i bought this car off a dealers lot allll stock......................


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Mar 2 2008, 12:26 PM~10070060
> *sorry homie but i bought this car off a dealers lot allll stock......................
> *


and the interior isn't blue and no moonroof :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 1 2008, 10:21 PM~10067745
> *GETTN READY FOR TAMPA
> *



YEA I A LOT OF THAT OVER HERE ALSO


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Mar 2 2008, 11:26 AM~10070060
> *sorry homie but i bought this car off a dealers lot allll stock......................
> *


lol it looks the same, clean lac anyway


----------



## WGCMIKE

WUSS UP FELLAS!!!!!


----------



## SKEETER

SUP HIGH HITTER


----------



## DUVAL

ONE MO GAIN......................904'S RIDE :biggrin: 


CAN'T BELEIVE THESE ARE ON HERE..........................SKEET WHAT UP WITH THE WEBSITE


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

chaz what up with the 63 homie......................... what up Dan...........


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Mar 4 2008, 01:22 PM~10086244
> *chaz what up with the 63 homie......................... what up Dan...........
> *


LONG TIME NO POST....... :0 HAVE NOT SEEN YOU IN A WHILE..COME GET THIS FUCKEN PRESSURE WASHER :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

AGAIN THANKS TO DAN AND RUBEN FOR SPONSORING THE FESTIVAL SEE YOU GUY'S OUT THERE


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

What up Dan I will call you later on the 2 way.


----------



## DUVAL

wanted:a grinder... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA

TTT


----------



## bucky

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up.................


----------



## WGCMIKE




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

Dan I will send you that pick as soon as I get it of the camera. I will try to load it up on the photobucket tonight.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Mar 10 2008, 08:37 PM~10137549
> *Dan I will send you that pick as soon as I get it of the camera. I will try to load it up on the photobucket tonight.
> *


POST PICS BABY SHOW JACKSONVILLES BEST IN ACTION :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

dan i'm tring to get a better price on those wheels. so bare with me :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 11 2008, 04:49 PM~10144350
> *dan i'm tring to get a better price on those wheels. so bare with me  :thumbsup:
> *




yo dan don't bare too much keep them boxers on player ....lololol


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 11 2008, 04:49 PM~10144350
> *dan i'm tring to get a better price on those wheels. so bare with me  :thumbsup:
> *


BUY ONE GET ONE FREE.............THAT S A EL NIKKUA HOOK UP :thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 11 2008, 08:05 PM~10144877
> *yo dan don't bare too much keep them boxers on player ....lololol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

what up hhh poke your boy ichhy with a stick :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 12 2008, 07:39 PM~10154378
> *what up hhh poke your boy ichhy with a stick  :cheesy:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up Dan............ill be at the shop tonight homie..................


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

WHATS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 16 2008, 08:09 PM~10182898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up Dan.........................


----------



## IN YA MOUF

**these places are 2 different shops in the same location. many local riders know where its at...ask around they'll tell ya.

~Diamond Dave's Upholstery (813) 627-0390

~JR's Lowrider Acessories (813) 714 9105

i have spoken to both shops and its a go!*</span>


----------



## J-VO

when u gonna come see me for more ink? *****


----------



## matdogg

wut up Dan


----------



## SKEETER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SKEETER, HIGH HITTER

SUP FOOL


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

get ready for tampa homie i want to see the regal fly


----------



## NINJA




----------



## IN YA MOUF




----------



## DUVAL

CAN'T HE I WAS NOT BUSY :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up high hitter crew :biggrin: PINKY IS FOR SALE AND WOULD BE A NICE ADDITION TO TEAM HHH :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 20 2008, 08:47 PM~10218400
> *whats up high hitter crew :biggrin: PINKY IS FOR SALE AND WOULD BE A NICE ADDITION TO TEAM HHH :biggrin:
> *


WHY YOUR CRAZY :0


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

if you aint high hitter in duval then you missing something in life...........STR8 WELDS :0


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin: HHH


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up.............................


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Mar 22 2008, 12:17 AM~10227317
> *what up.............................
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ay do hi hitter in jacksonville do body work? i need some work done to my 64


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 22 2008, 11:38 AM~10229230
> *ay do hi hitter in jacksonville do body work? i need some work done to my 64
> *


YES CALL DAN 850-527-2600..........ALDAY NIKKUA :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

I SUFFER FROM TALKING ALOT OF SHIT..........TAMPA ITS.ON NIKKUAS


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 24 2008, 06:00 PM~10243854
> *I SUFFER FROM TALKING ALOT OF SHIT..........TAMPA ITS.ON  NIKKUAS
> *



pack a lunch bubba.


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 20 2008, 07:47 PM~10218400
> *whats up high hitter crew :biggrin: PINKY IS FOR SALE AND WOULD BE A NICE ADDITION TO TEAM HHH :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 24 2008, 07:03 PM~10245588
> *pack a lunch bubba.
> *


I GOT PEANUTBUTTER AND JELLY FOR YOU PALZY :barf:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 22 2008, 06:14 PM~10230587
> *YES CALL DAN 850-527-2600..........ALDAY NIKKUA  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN I TALKED TO HIM HE SAID THEY DONT DO PAINT SO I ASUMED THEY DONT DO NO RESTORE SHIT??


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 25 2008, 11:27 AM~10249852
> *WHEN I TALKED TO HIM HE SAID THEY DONT DO PAINT SO I ASUMED THEY DONT DO NO RESTORE SHIT??
> *


i dont know who you taked to, but they definitely do paint homie, dan was spraying a car yesterday


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

4 real?? ima hit him up and see wats really up :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 25 2008, 11:01 AM~10250472
> *4 real?? ima hit him up and see wats really up :biggrin:
> *



WHEN DID YOU BUY A CAR????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

*HEY THANKS TO HIGH HITTERS FOR SPONSORING OBSESSION FEST*


----------



## dsgb

Hey does anybody know if Dan still stays in Panama City?


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Mar 25 2008, 01:01 PM~10250472-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 real?? ima hit him up and see wats really up :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, me and l.a. are heading up to the shop in about 30 mins, ill tell him your gonna call
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dsgb_@Mar 25 2008, 03:49 PM~10251928
> *Hey does anybody know if Dan still stays in Panama City?
> *


his shop is in jacksonville, fl


----------



## DUVAL

CIRCLE OF DEATH.........CALLEN ALL DRINKERS TO THE TABLE....ROB YOU WILL LUV THIS GAME


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 25 2008, 06:56 PM~10253350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CIRCLE OF DEATH.........CALLEN ALL DRINKERS TO THE TABLE....ROB YOU WILL LUV THIS GAME
> *



definition on rules please.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 25 2008, 04:59 PM~10253364
> *definition on rules please.
> *


NIKKUA I KNOW YOU WILL PLAY..AND ASK CHAD LAST TIME WE PLAYED AT HIS HOUSE...MOTHERFUCKERS WERE FALLEN OUT...NOTHING HARSH JUST CLEAN FUN AND NO COPS WILL BE CALLED +..................ASK WAYNE TOO...ULZ CHANGE BASED ON WHO PLAYS  


AND ARE YOU GOING TO CHILL WITH US SATURDAYNIGHT..I THINK ALL OF US ARE STAYING TOGETHER BUT LA..


----------



## WGCMIKE

WUSS UP HOMMIES, C YAH TAMPA!!!!


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63

LOG IN FUCKER..........


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 28 2008, 04:47 PM~10278150
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: POONJAB63
> 
> LOG IN FUCKER..........
> --------------------------------------------------------
> PROJECT RIDES: EL NIKKUA 63 (DUVALS HERO)
> 
> SKEETER IS NOT ALOUD TO POST ON ANY OF MY SHIT......TILL MONDAY
> *



but i am..so.. :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 28 2008, 05:25 PM~10279117
> *but i am..so..  :uh:
> *


THANK YOU FOR YOUR POST SIR... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 25 2008, 04:56 PM~10253350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CIRCLE OF DEATH.........CALLEN ALL DRINKERS TO THE TABLE....ROB YOU WILL LUV THIS GAME
> *



um, circle of death was missing in Tampa


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 30 2008, 08:51 PM~10293146
> *um, circle of death was missing in Tampa
> *


SHIT HE TOLD ME YOUR MIGHT NOT EVEN GO AND NOW I SEE YOU ALL OVER THE PICS FROM TAMPA....I'LL BE OUT SOON...AND MY CARDS ARE GOING TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 30 2008, 10:51 PM~10293146
> *um, circle of death was missing in Tampa
> *


and so were your shoes :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA




----------



## NINJA

hey Dan, look close and you can see yourself :biggrin: we can try to get a better one next time homie


----------



## SKEETER




----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Mar 31 2008, 07:32 PM~10302122
> *and so were your shoes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol rob the *******


----------



## SKEETER




----------



## bckbmpr84

High Hitter's next stop will be in June at BLVD ACE picnic in Miami


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## Rob @ RNL

Your fucked up florida mudd stole my shoe i had to pic my shoes out of the mudd. And i went through hell to get to that show. Two trucks new trannys ect.


----------



## ImapalaGurl




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Apr 2 2008, 07:26 PM~10319962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit is that all it does????























Just playin/tell Danny boy what up???????


----------



## SKEETER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SKEETER, ICHIBAN



:wave:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SKEETER, ICHIBAN


WELL IF YOU BOTHERED TO PEEK.. POST UP AND GIVE THE MAN HIS PROPS :biggrin: ....NO EXCUSE HERE...JUST ANOTHER DAY AT THE OFFICE...DUVAL STYLE.....NIKKUAS :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 2 2008, 05:26 PM~10319094
> *Your fucked up florida mudd stole my shoe i had to pic my shoes out of the mudd.  And i went through hell to get to that show. Two trucks new trannys ect.
> *


IT WILL BE OK PAYTON MANNING... DON'T NEED EXCUSES HERE J/K :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICHIBAN

this is paul using dougs computer just checking out layit low


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Apr 3 2008, 11:08 AM~10324947
> *this is paul using dougs computer just checking out layit low
> *


PAUL WALL THAT USED TO HAVE THE BLUE CADDI?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 3 2008, 11:09 AM~10324955
> *PAUL WALL THAT USED TO HAVE THE BLUE CADDI?
> *


WELL IF IT IS....BIG WHATS UP TO YA HAVE NOT HEARD FROM YOU IN A WHILE..HOPE THE FAM IS DOING GOOD.. AND DON'T BE AFRAID TO STOP BY AND SHMOKE ONE NIKKUA


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 2 2008, 05:26 PM~10319094
> *Your fucked up florida mudd stole my shoe i had to pic my shoes out of the mudd.  And i went through hell to get to that show. Two trucks new trannys ect.
> *



yo rob did that ditch out there at the after hop get you it got me last year.lololol


and you fuckers started hopping way to soon man 
us show car guy's got shit to put up and shit after a show


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

_*TEAM HIGH HITTERS PROUD SPONSOR OF *_


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 3 2008, 03:43 PM~10327207
> *TEAM HIGH HITTERS PROUD SPONSOR OF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:yes:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

GOODMORNING :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up fellas and ladies, just stopping in to say hi :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

post up some of the new rides yall workin on for 08!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

hey dan check it out found an old pic of my car 
from 03 in vegas i think 54 inch's


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, Still Hated

STILL HATED wants by doug JR


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up HHH


----------



## DUVAL

:wow:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 7 2008, 11:11 AM~10353815
> *:wow:
> *



:loco:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Apr 2 2008, 07:33 AM~10314822
> *High Hitter's next stop will be in June at BLVD ACE picnic in Miami
> *


 :0 :biggrin: what cars u bringin down homie?


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 7 2008, 10:36 AM~10353996
> *:0  :biggrin:  what cars u bringin down homie?
> *


regal, 2 lincolns, caddy, caprice wagon, street cars to have some fun with


----------



## SKEETER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SKEETER, Team CCE


:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Apr 7 2008, 08:38 AM~10354013
> *regal, 2 lincolns, caddy, caprice wagon,  street cars to have some fun with
> *


cool cool . glad 2 hear!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 7 2008, 09:36 AM~10353996
> *:0  :biggrin:  what cars u bringin down homie?
> *


TEAM HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 7 2008, 11:25 AM~10354842
> *cool cool . glad 2 hear!!
> *



we was thinkin of coming down if ya'll where interested in coming to OBSESSION FEST but i can't get anyone to give me an answer
have you heard anything???


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, LocoMC85SS


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

bout to head up there right now.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 25 2008, 10:59 AM~10250448
> *i dont know who you taked to, but they definitely do paint homie, dan was spraying a car yesterday
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 3 2008, 02:43 PM~10327207
> *TEAM HIGH HITTERS PROUD SPONSOR OF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

CALLING OUT ALL TEAM HIGH HITTERS + FAMILY..............PLEASE PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR PHONES...............WE MIGHT CALL UPON YOU :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 9 2008, 03:47 PM~10373627
> *CALLING OUT ALL TEAM HIGH HITTERS + FAMILY..............PLEASE PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR PHONES...............WE MIGHT CALL UPON YOU :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 9 2008, 01:51 PM~10373659
> *
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 9 2008, 03:51 PM~10373659
> *
> *


dont pay attention to this fool, he doen't even know what he's talking about


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 9 2008, 04:26 PM~10373894
> *dont pay attention to this fool, he doen't even know what he's talking about
> *



: oh ok..i thought he was going to "try" to come out of the closet and needed the extra support.




on a serious note.. big ups to that Ruben with HHH Orlando and Dan HHH in Jax.. :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 9 2008, 04:34 PM~10373950
> *: oh ok..i thought he was going to "try" to come out of the closet and needed the extra support.
> on a serious note.. big ups to that Ruben with HHH Orlando and Dan HHH in Jax.. :thumbsup:
> *


X89575983024740248742390


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 9 2008, 02:34 PM~10373950
> *: oh ok..i thought he was going to "try" to come out of the closet and needed the extra support.
> on a serious note.. big ups to that Ruben with HHH Orlando and Dan HHH in Jax.. :thumbsup:
> *


YOU'LL BE GETTING THE CALL...........CHAD IS UP ON THE SHELF...


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

you aint goin to call nobody.....................................


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Apr 9 2008, 04:40 PM~10374972
> *you aint goin to call nobody.....................................
> *


NO CALLS YET JUST ON STAND BY..............YOU HUNGREY....?


----------



## DUVAL

:wow:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 9 2008, 05:48 PM~10374505
> *YOU'LL BE GETTING THE CALL...........CHAD IS UP ON THE SHELF...
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 10 2008, 12:41 AM~10378566
> *:scrutinize:
> *


x2


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 10 2008, 05:06 AM~10379711
> *x2
> *


 :yessad: :wow:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, matdogg

:wow:


----------



## DUVAL

:wow:


----------



## shortymack

:wave:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Apr 10 2008, 11:40 PM~10387942
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP MAN...........HOWS THE FAMILY IN VEGAS... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

HEY PICK YOUR PHONE.................... hno:


----------



## DUVAL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 11 2008, 09:53 AM~10389952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY PICK YOUR PHONE.................... hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Apr 10 2008, 10:40 PM~10387942
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 

Mrs. Davis here!!!


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 11 2008, 08:53 AM~10389952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY PICK YOUR PHONE.................... hno:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Apr 11 2008, 11:06 PM~10395184
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Mrs. Davis here!!!
> *


sup girl, you guys gonna make it down the 19th?


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 11 2008, 08:14 PM~10395258
> *sup girl, you guys gonna make it down the 19th?
> *



so many car shows!!
Where at?


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63

1 Guests 
:uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 10 2008, 05:06 AM~10379711
> *x2
> *


IS GAY :0


----------



## DUVAL

[/QUOTE]
:uh:


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 11 2008, 08:53 AM~10389952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY PICK YOUR PHONE.................... hno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SOME PEOPLE EXCEED IN THE BITCH FACTOR........BUT NO FEAR TEAM HIGH HITTER HAS THIS ON LOCK


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 13 2008, 05:18 PM~10407024
> *:biggrin:
> *



Chaz....whatcha gonna do with that ....rope??? :0 :0


----------



## ImapalaGurl

hello fellaz.............
just seeing who was here.....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Apr 13 2008, 09:14 PM~10408459
> *Chaz....whatcha gonna do with that ....rope???  :0  :0
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: POONJAB63, smalltown, ImapalaGurl

ITS LATE


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 95stsrider

log in


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 20 2008, 09:26 PM~10218238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN'T HE I WAS NOT BUSY      :biggrin:
> *



HOW THICK IS THAT?? SEND ME A MESSAGE


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Apr 13 2008, 11:23 PM~10408530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:
nice!


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl+Apr 13 2008, 11:23 PM~10408530-->
> 
> 
> 
> hello fellaz.............
> just seeing who  was here.....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP WOMAN :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lil angel_@Apr 14 2008, 01:11 PM~10411926
> *HOW THICK IS THAT?? SEND ME A MESSAGE
> *



1/4"


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 14 2008, 01:58 PM~10412433
> *:roflmao:
> nice!
> *


x2 ......and answer your PMs woman :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Apr 14 2008, 10:04 AM~10411435
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: 95stsrider
> 
> log in
> *


X2


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, true rider


----------



## DUVAL

IT MAKES ALL THE PROBLEMS GO AWAY :wow:


----------



## tmntderf

[/quote]
seen tha 850 areacode,yall know anybody that does work in p'cola??


----------



## DUVAL

>


seen tha 850 areacode,yall know anybody that does work in p'cola??
[/quote]
WE PICK UP


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63
1 Anonymous


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## shortymack

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 11 2008, 07:35 AM~10389192
> *WHAT UP MAN...........HOWS THE FAMILY IN VEGAS... :biggrin:
> *


everbodys doing good....getin ready for the homie milccs wedding this saturday, we might be comin out that way just the guys in the club on a lil vacation but not sure on the dates


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Apr 15 2008, 05:48 PM~10423856
> *everbodys doing good....getin ready for the homie milccs wedding this saturday, we might be comin out that way just the guys in the club on a lil vacation but not sure on the dates
> *


I SMELL STRIP CLUBS IN THE FUTURE :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## DUVAL

:uh: :wave:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Apr 15 2008, 04:48 PM~10423856
> *everbodys doing good....getin ready for the homie milccs wedding this saturday, we might be comin out that way just the guys in the club on a lil vacation but not sure on the dates
> *



MARRIAGE??? tell him congrats from The High Hitter Fam!!
tell Milcc to call Daniel....Have fun! Be safe! SEE YOU ALL SOON...


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 15 2008, 04:54 PM~10423917
> *I SMELL STRIP CLUBS IN THE FUTURE :biggrin:
> *



you always smell strip club$....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 15 2008, 05:04 PM~10423970
> *
> *



its Daniels wifey...but i wanted to say hi!


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 14 2008, 10:58 AM~10412433
> *:roflmao:
> nice!
> *



like that HELLO ninja icon huh???
yeah now what!!! LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 14 2008, 12:07 PM~10413009
> *SUP WOMAN  :biggrin:
> 1/4"
> *



oh ya know..same crap more DRAMA different day...
i think our ninjas should go in biz and take over the world!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Apr 15 2008, 07:26 PM~10424634
> *oh ya know..same crap more DRAMA different day...
> i think our ninjas should go in biz and take over the world!
> 
> *


DO YOU HAVE ENOUGH POST BY YOUR SELF.... :0


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 15 2008, 10:32 PM~10427136
> *DO YOU HAVE ENOUGH POST BY YOUR SELF.... :0
> *



:0 Im sorry...did i steal your spot light??
My bad....


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Apr 15 2008, 09:26 PM~10424634
> *oh ya know..same crap more DRAMA different day...
> i think our ninjas should go in biz and take over the world!
> 
> *



GOOD IDEA :yes:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 16 2008, 10:04 AM~10428306
> *GOOD IDEA :yes:
> *


true


----------



## knight time

:wave:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Apr 16 2008, 01:25 PM~10429681
> *true
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 16 2008, 08:04 AM~10428306
> *GOOD IDEA :yes:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Apr 15 2008, 07:26 PM~10424634
> *oh ya know..same crap more DRAMA different day...
> i think our ninjas should go in biz and take over the world!
> 
> *


 :uh: :nosad: 








ITS BAD ENOUGH WE LET CERTAIN PEOPLE ON LAYITLOW..LETS KEEP THE RETARDS TO A MINUNIM :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Apr 16 2008, 06:51 AM~10428064
> *:0 Im sorry...did i steal your spot light??
> My bad....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's karma...........why is he a bitch???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 16 2008, 09:00 PM~10432875
> *:uh:  :nosad:
> ITS BAD ENOUGH WE LET CERTAIN PEOPLE ON LAYITLOW..LETS KEEP THE RETARDS TO A MINUNIM :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well then its best if you stay away then huh


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 17 2008, 06:06 AM~10436625
> *well then its best if you stay away then huh
> *


THIS RETARD IS ANOTHER GREAT EXAMPLE THAT WE HAVE ENOUGH CRACK BABYS.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

el nikkua is an example of a crack baby


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 17 2008, 06:40 AM~10436756
> *el nikkua is an example of a crack baby
> *


YOA MOMMA BISH :0


----------



## SKEETER

fail. cant even spell a two letter word right wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 17 2008, 08:00 AM~10437049
> *fail. cant even spell a two letter word right wtf :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I SPELLED IT IN GHETTO TERMS........RETARTED OWNED


----------



## SKEETER

sorry, you still failed at a two letter word :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 17 2008, 08:14 AM~10437091
> *sorry, you still failed at a two letter word :thumbsup:
> *


SHUT UP :uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

GUESS WHO'S BIRTHDAY IT WAS TODAY...........DIRTY THIRTY??????????


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 17 2008, 09:43 PM~10441611
> *GUESS WHO'S BIRTHDAY IT WAS TODAY...........DIRTY THIRTY??????????
> *



impalagurl :dunno:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 18 2008, 09:29 AM~10445190
> *impalagurl :dunno:
> *


you mean Imapalagurl.....does she realize she did it wrong? :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 18 2008, 09:54 AM~10445309
> *you mean Imapalagurl.....does she realize she did it wrong? :biggrin:
> *


i just realized that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 18 2008, 10:04 AM~10445346
> *i just realized that  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I guess she is fluent in Chazanese


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 18 2008, 10:05 AM~10445353
> *I guess she is fluent in Chazanese
> *


hahahah i guess so


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 18 2008, 08:11 AM~10445383
> *hahahah i guess so
> *


 :biggrin: NOT GUILTY


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 18 2008, 10:29 AM~10445476
> *:biggrin: NOT GUILTY
> *


the only thing your not guilty of is cruising the impala :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 18 2008, 08:31 AM~10445488
> *the only thing your not guilty of is cruising the impala :0
> *


AND YOUR FACE :angry:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 18 2008, 10:31 AM~10445488
> *the only thing your not guilty of is cruising the impala :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 18 2008, 09:06 AM~10445697
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


YOUR NO BETTER THAN ME...THEY BOTH SIT IN THE GARAGE


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 18 2008, 11:54 AM~10446025
> *YOUR NO BETTER THAN ME...THEY BOTH SIT IN THE GARAGE
> *


I have an excuse dipshit, I've been out of work on workman's comp with a fucked up back for the past 9 months. what's your's? you can't hold a job? that's no excuse :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 18 2008, 12:54 PM~10446397
> *I have an excuse dipshit, I've been out of work on workman's comp with a fucked up back for the past 9 months. what's your's? you can't hold a job? that's no excuse :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 18 2008, 10:54 AM~10446397
> *I have an excuse dipshit, I've been out of work on workman's comp with a fucked up back for the past 9 months. what's your's? you can't hold a job? that's no excuse :biggrin:
> *


BROKE BACK IS NOT AN EXCUSE..MAN UP BISH :0


----------



## DUVAL

CONGRATS TO RUBEN FOR GETTING MARRIED TO JENN.............FROM TEAM HIGH HITTER


----------



## HIGH HITTER

:no: YA'LL ARE ACTING A FOOL UP IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

THANKS FOR THE RIDE HOME FROM TITASSVILLE........... :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

cool hangin out with ya dan...and you need to get rid of that infection...just tell chaz to go away...:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 20 2008, 12:42 PM~10459583
> *
> cool hangin out with ya dan...and you need to get rid of that infection...just tell chaz to go away...:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 18 2008, 03:43 PM~10448633
> *CONGRATS TO RUBEN FOR GETTING MARRIED TO JENN.............FROM TEAM HIGH HITTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes congrats to Mrs.and Mr. HOLLYWOOD!!!


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 17 2008, 06:43 PM~10441611
> *GUESS WHO'S BIRTHDAY IT WAS TODAY...........DIRTY THIRTY??????????
> *



yes...it wsa me who turned the dirty thirty...
well to me its thirty, flirty and thriving!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 17 2008, 06:43 PM~10441611
> *GUESS WHO'S BIRTHDAY IT WAS TODAY...........DIRTY THIRTY??????????
> *


yes...it wsa me who turned the dirty thirty...
well to me its thirty, flirty and thriving!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 18 2008, 07:05 AM~10445353
> *I guess she is fluent in Chazanese
> *



HA HA HA! i spelled it wrong on purpose...we had this talk...

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

wuz up my florida connection :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

florida connection :0 thats how you got the shop and all those toys :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

HERE IS THE MYSTERY POOP STAIN ON LAC LIFES TOILET :wow: :dunno:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh: hno:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl+Apr 20 2008, 05:49 PM~10460545-->
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA HA! i spelled it wrong on purpose...we had this talk...
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yea I know, but you never did explain why
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POONJAB63_@Apr 20 2008, 08:54 PM~10461661
> *HERE IS THE MYSTERY POOP STAIN ON LAC LIFES TOILET  :wow:  :dunno:
> *


no mystery, it was from you. you dirty bastard


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 21 2008, 03:16 PM~10467841
> *lol yea I know, but you never did explain why
> no mystery, it was from you. you dirty bastard
> *


 :0 NOW THAT WAS MEAN  

I PLEAD NOT GUILTY...


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 21 2008, 05:47 PM~10468042
> *:0  NOW THAT WAS MEAN
> 
> I PLEAD NOT GUILTY...
> *


and I call bullshit....no pun intended


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 21 2008, 04:20 PM~10468293
> *and I call bullshit....no pun intended
> *


SORRY MY ASS GOT OUT OF CONTROL..IT HAPPENS :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

now he admits to it


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 22 2008, 06:45 AM~10473539
> *now he admits to it
> *


no i did not my ass probably did it :0


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 22 2008, 08:45 AM~10473539
> *now he admits to it
> *


now he needs to come clean it


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up HHH................................


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 22 2008, 12:02 PM~10475845
> *now he needs to come clean it
> *


NOW THATS NASTY IF YOU HAVE NOT CLEANED IT...MUST BE A NINJA CODE


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

What Up Dan? I am sending you your box tomorrow! Hit me up if you need anything else.


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## SKEETER

BIG DOUG FROM ICHIBAN HYDRAULICS VS dan from high hitter




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406046


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 24 2008, 07:39 AM~10491790
> *BIG DOUG FROM ICHIBAN HYDRAULICS VS dan from high hitter
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406046
> *


Y IS DAN IN LOWER CASE :angry: :0


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 24 2008, 01:42 PM~10493235
> *Y IS DAN IN LOWER CASE  :angry:  :0
> *


thats the way i quoted it fool, dont tell me you really think upper case letters mean something different :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 24 2008, 11:43 AM~10493247
> *thats the way i quoted it fool, dont tell me you really think upper case letters mean something different  :uh:
> *


STICKERS MAKE CARS GO FASTER..YOU NEVER KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10479737
> *What Up Dan? I am sending you your box tomorrow! Hit me up if you need anything else.
> *



we hurtin for motors over this way


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 24 2008, 01:43 PM~10493247
> *thats the way i quoted it fool, dont tell me you really think upper case letters mean something different  :uh:
> *


I think the person that originally wrote it does, why else would one be in all upper case and the other in all lower case????????


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 22 2008, 06:48 PM~10479737
> *What Up Dan? I am sending you your box tomorrow! Hit me up if you need anything else.
> *


THANKS HOMIE....I'LL HIT YOU SOON :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

I'LL GET THE FRAME BACK TOMORROW SO WE CAN FINISH OUR SHIT... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## ImapalaGurl

seeing who belongs in here and whos spying.... :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 24 2008, 02:11 PM~10493874
> *STICKERS MAKE CARS GO FASTER..YOU NEVER KNOW :biggrin:
> *


too bad they dont make them get built faster :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 25 2008, 06:10 PM~10504224
> *too bad they dont make them get built faster :0
> *


DON'T TRY ME I WILL PULL OUT MY STICKER COLLECTION :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Apr 25 2008, 03:57 PM~10503370
> *seeing who belongs in here and whos spying.... :0
> *


I HEARD THAT PUSSY BOY DID TO DAY............ITS SAFER FOR PUSSY BOY TO STAY BEHIND HIS PHONE...........










KARMA IS A BITCH.......I'M TAKING PICS :0


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, Still Hated

:wave: I DON'T HATE YOU..FLORIDA RIDERS ARE COOL HERE


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, 941cutt


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

*GOODMORINING HOMIES*


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Apr 26 2008, 08:51 AM~10508112
> *GOODMORINING HOMIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up!!!!!!!!!! nice pic


----------



## Still Hated

Whats good there big Dan...................


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Apr 26 2008, 07:51 AM~10508112
> *GOODMORINING HOMIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW I CAN SAY I WANT TO GET MARRIED.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

:wow:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

WHAT UP PLAYERS ...DAN LET ME KNOW WHAT'S UP THIS WEEK


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, lac life
BUSTED


----------



## SKEETER

whats happenin dan


----------



## DUVAL

:no:


----------



## DUVAL

THANKS FOR THE FREE FOOD...... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 28 2008, 10:04 PM~10526222
> *THANKS FOR THE FREE FOOD...... :biggrin:
> *


what, did dan buy your broke ass some dinner


----------



## rangerriddinon20s

WAZZUP EVERYBODY





FREE AT LAST


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by rangerriddinon20s_@Apr 30 2008, 12:19 PM~10541930
> *WAZZUP EVERYBODY
> FREE AT LAST
> *


YOUR STILL PANSY OWNED


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 30 2008, 10:23 AM~10540795
> *what, did dan buy your broke ass some dinner
> *


X2 AND I GOT KEITH TO BY ME DINNER......


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## casual1219

its called candy < whats up dan>


----------



## casual1219

high hitter built , im finishing the project


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 30 2008, 11:23 AM~10540795
> *what, did dan buy your broke ass some dinner
> *


moochowned :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by casual1219_@May 1 2008, 06:56 PM~10554660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high hitter built , im finishing the project
> *


FULL FRAME AND JUICE.....


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, ImapalaGurl


BUSTED


----------



## DUVAL

:0


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 2 2008, 12:31 PM~10560248
> *TEAM HIGH HITTER TIME TO PUT IN WORK....
> 
> SLEEPLESS NIGHTS ARE AHEAD FOR SOME..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## casual1219

i hear you talkin !


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by casual1219_@May 2 2008, 06:20 PM~10562906
> *i hear you talkin !
> *


I HERE THE WEATHER IS GET IN PCB.... :thumbsup: 

TELL KEITH WE SAID WHATS UP..


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@May 2 2008, 03:58 PM~10561974
> *:yes:
> *


WHAT UP RUBEN..CONGRATS ON THE WEDDING.....

63 SHOULD HAVE THE FRAME UNDER BY NEXT FRIDAY... :thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by casual1219_@May 1 2008, 07:56 PM~10554660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high hitter built , im finishing the project
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## casual1219

dont know keith!







/28itirk.jpg[/IMG] 86 regal bout to hit the streets ,


----------



## casual1219




----------



## NINJA




----------



## J-VO

hey dan 
know anyone that wants a 64?
still in the project stages


----------



## DUVAL

:|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by casual1219_@May 2 2008, 07:20 PM~10562906
> *i hear you talkin !
> *



Thats all poony is doin, look at his build topic :0 :0


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63+May 2 2008, 11:23 PM~10564102-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP RUBEN..CONGRATS ON THE WEDDING.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-POONJAB63_@May 2 2008, 11:23 PM~10564102
> *63 SHOULD HAVE THE FRAME UNDER BY NEXT FRIDAY... :thumbsup:
> *


lies.


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 8 2008, 02:19 PM~10608728
> *lies.
> *


AGREED.


----------



## bckbmpr84

i have a bunch of pics to post


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@May 11 2008, 06:27 AM~10627399
> *i have a bunch of pics to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Looks very good Mr


----------



## Pinky Bitches

check this one we just did dan :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

whats up HHH FRIENDS & FAMILY!! ???

whats new , old, bad, ugly .....


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

Dan Have Ruben Call Me Or You Can hit Me Up 818-901-6100


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@May 12 2008, 08:25 PM~10638286
> *whats up HHH FRIENDS & FAMILY!! ???
> 
> whats new , old, bad, ugly .....
> *


 :cheesy: what up woman :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

thanks for the look out dan, too bad they didnt have the ones we wanted but thanks again for thinking about us up here in detroit


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 14 2008, 09:34 PM~10656967
> *thanks for the look out dan, too bad they didnt have the ones we wanted but thanks again for thinking about us up here in detroit
> *


dan has been at a sex shop convention all week, what the hell did you need :scrutinize:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 15 2008, 09:03 AM~10660049
> *dan has been at a sex shop convention all week, what the hell did you need  :scrutinize:
> *



and you know this how?


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 15 2008, 02:43 PM~10662361
> *and you know this how?
> *


CHAZ WAS MAD DAN DIDNT TAKE HIM WITH


----------



## SKEETER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SKEETER, ImapalaGurl



:wave:


----------



## SKEETER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SKEETER, Team CCE


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 15 2008, 11:49 AM~10662430
> *CHAZ WAS MAD DAN DIDNT TAKE HIM WITH
> *



thats right he took the only one he LOVES..the W I F E Y :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

*DON'T FOR GET TO PIC UP YOUR EXTRA RAFFLE TICKETS
TO WIN THIS PROHOPPER PUMP FROM T & D CUSTOMS 
843-824-6550*</span>
<img src=\'http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj199/fullyclownin/pump.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

AT THIS TIME WE HAVE 6 DJ'S THAT WITH BE OUT THERE 
THROWING DOWN ON THE MIXER 

WE HAVE SEVERAL EVENTS PLANED FOR KIDS 
& SEVERAL BOUNCE RIDES 

AS ALWAYS IF YOU HAVE EVER BEEN TO THIS EVENT 
YOU KNOW YOU WON'T GO HUNGRY FOOD WILL 
BE SEREVED MOST OF THE DAY BY OBSESSION CARCLUB

DON'T FORGET THE SWAPMEET BRING YOUR EXTRA STUFF 
TO SELL OR TRADE WE NEED YOUR HELP WITH THIS ONE 

THE HOP WILL START AROUND 4PM PAY OUT IS AS FOLLOWS
RADICAL $600
STREET $600
TRUCK $300

<span style=\'colorrange\'>WE HAVE SEVERAL OTHER EVENTS PLANNED THROUGH OUT THE
DAY SUCH AS A BIKINI CONTEST , LOWEST LOWRIDER & OTHERS


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up Dan...........................


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@May 15 2008, 03:31 PM~10664007
> *thats right he took the only one he LOVES..the W I F E Y :0
> *


How was your trip back to j-ville? Did dan sleep the whole time? I was tired as hell...


----------



## knight time

Dan me and Merri painting Dans new ride. And he had you guys fooled thinking he was into lowriders.... :uh: ....What a ****.... :biggrin:


----------



## knight time




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by knight time_@May 19 2008, 04:59 PM~10689107
> *Dan me and Merri  painting Dans new ride. And he had you guys fooled thinking he was into lowriders.... :uh: ....What a ****.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





HELL I WAS STARTIN TO LIKE YOU FUCKERS !!!!!LOLOL


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 21 2008, 02:35 PM~10705830
> *HELL I WAS STARTIN TO LIKE YOU FUCKERS !!!!!LOLOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Its not me. Dan was the one who traded his hoppers for it..... :uh: ...I guess the Florida heat got to his head and now he wants to ride big wheelers.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

hahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhaha


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 21 2008, 02:35 PM~10705830
> *HELL I WAS STARTIN TO LIKE YOU FUCKERS !!!!!LOLOL
> *


Look at the expression on dan's face....He's happy as hell hes got a monster wheeler now. Im like fuck them big wheel cars... :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by knight time_@May 19 2008, 03:59 PM~10689107
> *Dan me and Merri  painting Dans new ride. And he had you guys fooled thinking he was into lowriders.... :uh: ....What a ****.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn you guys looked loced out (f*%cked up) in the pics. let me guess no mask for that cheap buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. :biggrin:


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 22 2008, 05:37 AM~10710790
> *damn you guys looked loced out (f*%cked up) in the pics. let me guess no mask for that cheap buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. :biggrin:
> *


hahaha...No i think i was just tired. Well thats my excuse. I think dan was just really happy he finally got a big wheeler.....


----------



## SKEETER

:roflmao:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by knight time_@May 19 2008, 03:59 PM~10689107
> *Dan me and Merri  painting Dans new ride. And he had you guys fooled thinking he was into lowriders.... :uh: ....What a ****.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



new ride?nahhhhhhhhhhhh, we already have a truck :cheesy:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by knight time_@May 19 2008, 04:01 PM~10689114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



go merri!! see as the head cheerleader for HHH all I do is ..CHEER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by knight time_@May 19 2008, 05:45 AM~10685086
> *How was your trip back to j-ville? Did dan sleep the whole time? I was tired as hell...
> *


nah..he was a soldier..he stayed awake with me!!!


----------



## ImapalaGurl

a HUGE thanks to Jeremy and Merri ..for letting Dan and I stay at the house and help with this project....the orange popsicle is what i like to call it!! LOL....

P.s.
Where have all the cheerleaders been for HHH lately????  

Head cheerleader signin' out BIOTCHES!


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@May 24 2008, 08:22 AM~10726991
> *a HUGE thanks to Jeremy and Merri ..for letting Dan and I stay at the house and help with this project....the orange popsicle is what i like to call it!! LOL....
> 
> P.s.
> Where have all the cheerleaders been for HHH lately????
> 
> Head cheerleader signin' out BIOTCHES!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up...............................Dan i need paint and batteries homie hit me up.....................


----------



## NINJA

TTMFT


----------



## NINJA

pg3? WTF ......... TTT


----------



## SKEETER

:scrutinize:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

LIVE DJ.

GOOD FOOD 

AND GREAT CARS 

AND GUY"S TRY TO EAT THERE IF YOU CAN THESE POEPLE HAVE BEEN 
REALLY GOOD ABOUT LETTING US USE THERE SPOT TO DO THIS THANKS


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

Dan what up? Hit me up tomorrow 818-901-6100 after 1:00 your time.


----------



## cincyprohopper

what up dan :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up Dan and the whole High Hitter family


----------



## GoodTimesFL

hey who do i pm...so i can get some stuff crome out like the under carriage??


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Jun 20 2008, 08:24 AM~10912019
> *hey who do i pm...so i can get some stuff crome out like the under carriage??
> *


your in the right place


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

_*R.I.P. *_


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:52 PM~10933883
> *R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ....Damn


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

SHIT JEREMY YOU KNOW HOW OBSESSION DO WE BE CRUSHIN THEM LOL


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 03:12 PM~10934032
> *SHIT JEREMY YOU KNOW HOW OBSESSION DO WE BE CRUSHIN THEM LOL
> *


Yeah you do. I remember you crushing the hood in at you guys last picnic. You were jumping on the hood like a crazy man....lol...Some poor kid out there is like damn, that man just crushed my dream car.....lol So hows everything been going for you up north? Any new projects? I got shut down for alittle bit on mine because code enforcement is on my ass. I have to go to a Hearing on the 16th about my carport that was already here when i bought this house. Now they are saying it cant be here without a permit. That shits been there since 1984 and they are going to fuck with me now that i bought the house. Fucking cock bites.... :angry:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jun 23 2008, 04:41 PM~10934262
> *Yeah you do. I remember you crushing the hood in at you guys last picnic. You were jumping on the hood like a crazy man....lol...Some poor kid out there is like damn, that man just crushed my dream car.....lol So hows everything been going for you up north? Any new projects? I got shut down for alittle bit on mine because code enforcement is on my ass. I have to go to a Hearing on the 16th about my carport that was already here when i bought this house. Now they are saying it cant be here without a permit. That shits been there since 1984 and they are going to fuck with me now that i bought the house. Fucking cock bites.... :angry:
> *



sometimes i'm glad i live in the counrty lol


----------



## ImapalaGurl

well hello fellaz..i havent been in HHH thread for a minute..but i am back!
anyone have any pics from this picnic ????....


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jun 6 2008, 05:29 PM~10815506
> *what up Dan and the whole High Hitter family
> *




well hello....
:biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jun 23 2008, 03:03 PM~10933968
> *:0 ....Damn
> *


why..why..why :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## NINJA

Damn it Ruben, move next time :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jun 23 2008, 03:03 PM~10933968
> *:0 ....Damn
> *



klassic


----------



## HIGH HITTER

some pics from the blvd aces picnic :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jul 1 2008, 05:41 PM~10992080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pics from the blvd aces picnic  :biggrin:
> *



the regal did awesome babe!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated

Whats good fellas....nice to finally meet you guys..nice to see the regal in person, that bitch was getting off.....  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout

TTT


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC

waz up high hitter ya wrap frames how much or half wrap good 2 hop my car


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up HHH


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

want to say THANK you to Dan and Kortney for the tow today..............


----------



## DUVAL

TTT FOR HIGH HITTER....................DAMN ITS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I HAVE BEEN IN HERE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## J-VO

what it dew triple H


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

yo what up dan............................


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jul 29 2008, 04:23 PM~11209036
> *yo what up dan............................
> *


----------



## CALIRIDEROG

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jul 29 2008, 04:52 PM~11209366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chipping ass shit!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HIGH HITTER

Hey guys...
for those who can make it...
Kortney and I are having a good bye party Aug. 9th @ 630p @ caribbee key in neptune beach fl....
Hope you all can make it.... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jul 20 2008, 07:59 PM~11135201
> *want to say THANK you to Dan and Kortney for the tow today..............
> *




thats what friends are for.... :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jul 30 2008, 03:49 PM~11217745
> *Hey guys...
> for those who can make it...
> Kortney and I are having a good bye party Aug. 9th @ 630p @ caribbee key in neptune beach fl....
> Hope you all can make it.... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




YEP YEP..THIS IS IT..WE ARE HEADED BACK WEST..AMEN....
SO I WOULD LOVE IT IF YOU ALL COULD MAKE IT TO
JAX TO HAVE FUN TIMES, FOOD AND A CHANCE TO SAY GOOD BYE
TO US IN PERSON....IF NOT TAKE CARE AND KEEP IN TOUCH
AND KEEP HHH GOING STRONG OVER HERE IN FL!!

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by J-VO_@Jul 28 2008, 06:34 PM~11200653
> *what it dew triple H
> *



LONG TIME no see! how are you and the fam!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Jul 30 2008, 06:56 PM~11217809
> *YEP YEP..THIS IS IT..WE ARE HEADED BACK WEST..AMEN....
> SO I WOULD LOVE IT IF YOU ALL COULD MAKE IT TO
> JAX TO HAVE FUN TIMES, FOOD AND A CHANCE TO SAY GOOD BYE
> TO US IN PERSON....IF NOT TAKE CARE AND KEEP IN TOUCH
> AND KEEP HHH GOING STRONG OVER HERE IN FL!!
> 
> :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


what up you know ill be there


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:wave:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 30 2008, 12:48 AM~11213181
> *? ? ? :0*


----------



## flaco

Just got word that LRM will be covering the show! :biggrin: 
Let's push together Homie, let them know that the Lowrider scene is alive and kicking here in FLA! Thanks for the support Bro. Hope to see you guys there and a $200 cash prize for the Highest Hopper!
"GOODTIMES"


> *My name is Phil Gordon.
> I am a photographer from Lowrider Magazine.
> Are you guys interested in having me come to this show to shoot it for coverage for the magazine?
> 
> I am assuming you will have enough Lowrider vehicles that this could be beneficial to the magazine as well as to Good Times CC.
> 
> let me know
> 
> Warm Regards,
> 
> Phil Gordon
> Lowrider Magazine*


----------



## dj hearse

heres my version.. :biggrin:


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jul 30 2008, 03:49 PM~11217745
> *Hey guys...
> for those who can make it...
> Kortney and I are having a good bye party Aug. 9th @ 630p @ caribbee key in neptune beach fl....
> Hope you all can make it.... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  ....I will be at my boys ingagement party that night....Wish we could make it to both but i dont think that will happen. Well if we dont see you before you leave then you got my number. Ring me up when ever....Have a safe trip back to the west coast....


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Aug 1 2008, 06:13 PM~11236889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got word that LRM will be covering the show! :biggrin:
> Let's push together Homie, let them know that the Lowrider scene is alive and kicking here in FLA! Thanks for the support Bro. Hope to see you guys there and a $200 cash prize for the Highest Hopper!
> "GOODTIMES"
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jul 30 2008, 05:49 PM~11217745
> *Hey guys...
> for those who can make it...
> Kortney and I are having a good bye party Aug. 9th @ 630p @ caribbee key in neptune beach fl....
> Hope you all can make it.... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I'LL BE THERE.. TOO BAD U GOTTA GO BUT THERES MORE MONEY TO BE MADE IN THE 702  UR STILL A DUVAL RIDER TOO ME


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Aug 1 2008, 04:09 PM~11236867
> *? ? ?  :0
> *


dont trip all he runs is pro hopper in his shit!! double regular pump fuck pistons!!!! 93' coming back down!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 dans a chipper.....jk


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 1 2008, 05:58 PM~11237640
> * ....I will be at my boys ingagement party that night....Wish we could make it to both but i dont think that will happen. Well if we dont see you before you leave then you got my number. Ring me up when ever....Have a safe trip back to the west coast....
> *



.....Ok...ill let this slide..LOL..yes when ever you all are out and happen to be NEAR vegas..hit us up!!


----------



## NINJA

Hate to see you guys leave, but you gotta do what you gotta do, You guys know you always got a place to crash here if you ever come back to town


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 4 2008, 06:05 AM~11252347
> *Hate to see you guys leave, but you gotta do what you gotta do, You guys know you always got a place to crash here if you ever come back to town
> *


 :uh: :angry: BROKE PUSSY


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 4 2008, 10:52 AM~11254525
> *:uh:  :angry: BROKE PUSSY
> *




YOU? BROKE PUSSY?? OH MY! :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Aug 4 2008, 05:29 PM~11257162
> *YOU? BROKE PUSSY?? OH MY!  :0
> *


 :scrutinize: :no:


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Aug 2 2008, 01:41 PM~11242182
> *.....Ok...ill let this slide..LOL..yes when ever you all are out and happen to be NEAR vegas..hit us up!!
> *


You know we will. We do plan on going out to vegas for a show or just to visit. Make sure you guys got a bed for us....lol...Drive safe and dont loose our number.


----------



## DUVAL

party on saturday :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Aug 4 2008, 06:29 PM~11257162
> *YOU? BROKE PUSSY?? OH MY!  :0
> *


x2


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 5 2008, 11:35 AM~11263989
> *x2
> *


 :uh: U SUCK.. :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 5 2008, 01:08 PM~11264307
> *:uh: U SUCK.. :biggrin:
> *


care to elaborate?????


----------



## Rob @ RNL

GO COLTS hi chazzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 5 2008, 12:17 PM~11264383
> *care to elaborate?????
> *


UR NOT GOING TO DANS PARTY U SUCK ELEPHANT DICK..ITS ON SATURDAY AND I KNOW U DON'T WORK.. ON THE WEEKEND :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 5 2008, 12:29 PM~11264498
> *GO COLTS        hi chazzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 5 2008, 05:53 PM~11266931
> *UR NOT GOING TO DANS PARTY U SUCK ELEPHANT DICK..ITS ON SATURDAY AND I KNOW U DON'T WORK.. ON THE WEEKEND :angry:
> *


and why do you think I'm not going?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 5 2008, 05:06 PM~11267049
> *and why do you think I'm not going?
> *


I'D STILL LIKE U SEE U COME OUT AND CHILL..RUBEN CAN TAKE U.. HE'S COMING FRIDAY


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 5 2008, 10:54 PM~11269774
> *I'D STILL LIKE U SEE U COME OUT AND CHILL..RUBEN CAN TAKE U.. HE'S COMING FRIDAY
> *


I have a wedding to go to on Friday


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 09:36 AM~11272908
> *I have a wedding to go to on Friday
> *


WELL ITS DATURDAY FOR DANS PARTY..THEN THAT MEANS UR COMING TO THE PARTY :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 6 2008, 12:02 PM~11273444
> *WELL ITS DATURDAY FOR DANS PARTY..THEN THAT MEANS UR COMING TO THE PARTY :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


is that in the month of Neveruary?


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 09:46 AM~11273732
> *is that in the month of Neveruary?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 2 2008, 01:53 AM~11240269
> *dont trip all he runs is pro hopper in his shit!! double regular pump fuck pistons!!!!  93' coming back down!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  dans a chipper.....jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *for all their help on helping put on this years
> festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 7 2008, 07:40 PM~11287902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

seeing who has been by the HHH site....
hello to all! have a great weekend!


----------



## bckbmpr84




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Aug 9 2008, 02:25 PM~11301203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY DEAL IS STILL ON THE TABLE BRO..MY BE NOT BOTH SINCE U STEPPED UR STATUS UP BUT..LET ME KNOW WHAT UR ITCHING FOR.. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

AND RUBEN DO U STILL HAVE THOSE GOLD DAYTONS ??


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## dj hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 9 2008, 07:23 PM~11302583
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DUVAL

DAN HANGING OUT WITH MINI TRUCKERS :angry: 








IMPALAGIRL WAS ALITTLE DRUNK 








THE PICTURE SAYS IT ALL :wow: 








SOMEONE NEEDS TO GO TO AA


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 10 2008, 12:34 AM~11304849
> *DAN HANGING OUT WITH MINI TRUCKERS  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPALAGIRL WAS ALITTLE DRUNK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PICTURE SAYS IT ALL  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOMEONE NEEDS TO GO TO AA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW my pic is SO DAMN BIG! LOL
it was fun! THANK YOU to ALL who showed!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

damn looks like i missed a hella get together.....................


----------



## ImapalaGurl

Dan DRANK !!!









Kenny N Chaz...










A F E W friends....









And yes, Dan was kickin' it w/ the mini truckers, but that's Dan...he talks TO EVERYONE!


----------



## DUVAL

:uh: :yessad:


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 9 2008, 04:36 PM~11301777
> *AND RUBEN DO U STILL HAVE THOSE GOLD DAYTONS ??
> *


naw homie they were sold in less than a week


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Aug 10 2008, 09:25 PM~11309327
> *naw homie they were sold in less than a week
> *


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Aug 10 2008, 04:40 PM~11307113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan DRANK !!!
> 
> *


did he ever!!!!!! that fool jumped in head first, he never dinks and last night he had 3 Jager bombs :0


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 10 2008, 03:54 PM~11306841
> *damn looks like i missed a hella get together.....................
> *


yes you did :biggrin: 




> *SOMEONE NEEDS TO GO TO AA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no, you just were just a Pansy and didn't drink. it's a sad day when Dan out drinks you


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 10 2008, 11:47 PM~11310487
> *yes you did :biggrin:
> no, you just were just a Pansy and didn't drink. it's a sad day when Dan out drinks you
> *


i know it man i need to step my game up.........................

hahahahahahhahaha chaz the #1 shit talker when it comes to drinking got out drank by nite-nite


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 11 2008, 10:05 AM~11313055
> *i know it man i need to step my game up.........................
> 
> hahahahahahhahaha chaz the #1 shit talker when it comes to drinking got out drank by nite-nite
> *


indeed


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 11 2008, 10:05 AM~11313055
> *i know it man i need to step my game up.........................
> 
> hahahahahahhahaha chaz the #1 shit talker when it comes to drinking got out drank by nite-nite*



buahahahahahahah!!!!!!! appropriately named by my chic..lol


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 11 2008, 09:05 AM~11313055
> *i know it man i need to step my game up.........................
> 
> hahahahahahhahaha chaz the #1 shit talker when it comes to drinking got out drank by nite-nite
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 11 2008, 01:11 PM~11314093
> *:uh:
> *


dont worry one of these days i will see you drink this 30 plus beers you claim you can.....................


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

hey Dan give me a call


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 10 2008, 09:43 PM~11310445
> *did he ever!!!!!! that fool jumped in head first, he never dinks and last night he had 3 Jager bombs :0
> *


hey dan those bombs will make your balls hard and your shit black. Better stay away from those :biggrin: Jd drink enough for all of us combined. Looks like you all have fun.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 11 2008, 02:59 PM~11315594
> *dont worry one of these days i will see you drink this 30 plus beers you claim you can.....................
> *


 :biggrin: LSU VS FLA :yes:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 9 2008, 04:36 PM~11301777
> *AND RUBEN DO U STILL HAVE THOSE GOLD DAYTONS ??
> *


I GOT SOME :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Aug 11 2008, 10:56 PM~11320108
> *I GOT SOME  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: LIES


----------



## DUVAL

U SAID 27 FT ON 2 X 2 NO SUCH THING


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 12 2008, 01:11 PM~11323907
> *U SAID 27 FT ON 2 X 2 NO SUCH THING
> *


just get a damn stick of 2x2x1/4 fucker so you can finish your shit............


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 12 2008, 12:59 PM~11324363
> *just get a damn stick of 2x2x1/4 fucker so you can finish your shit............
> *


15 FEET NIKKUA AND ITS NEVER FINISHED :0


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 11 2008, 11:04 PM~11320218
> *:uh: LIES
> *


WANNA BUY EM :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 12 2008, 02:31 PM~11324681
> *15 FEET NIKKUA AND ITS NEVER FINISHED :0
> *


15 foot of what.................you cant find a full 25 foot stick..............


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Aug 12 2008, 02:38 PM~11325171
> *WANNA BUY EM  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TO MUCH RUST :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 12 2008, 03:46 PM~11325754
> *15 foot of what.................you cant find a full 25 foot stick..............
> *


I TOTE A 22FOOT PUSSY KILL MACHINE ALL DAY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 12 2008, 04:51 PM~11326268
> *TO MUCH RUST  :angry:
> *


:no: THAT'LL BUFF RIGHT OUT


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Aug 12 2008, 06:26 PM~11326989
> *:no: THAT'LL BUFF RIGHT OUT
> *


THEN GET TO WORK :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 13 2008, 08:12 AM~11331592
> *THEN GET TO WORK :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2008, 07:27 AM~11331627
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 13 2008, 09:45 AM~11332141
> *:uh:
> *


X19


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## ImapalaGurl

well hello HHH peeps...

Dan is in IN w/ RNL...getting ready for some show....
Thought id see who was on and been in!
nite nite


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 11 2008, 02:06 PM~11316095
> *hey dan those bombs will make your balls hard and your shit black. Better stay away from those :biggrin: Jd drink enough for all of us combined. Looks like you all have fun.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Aug 14 2008, 10:03 PM~11347092
> *well hello HHH peeps...
> 
> Dan is in IN w/ RNL...getting ready for some show....
> Thought id see who was on and been in!
> nite nite
> 
> *



he's not here, you just said he was in IN w/ Rob :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 16 2008, 11:58 AM~11358611
> *he's not here, you just said he was in IN w/ Rob :biggrin:
> *


GHEYNESS ALL OVER THIS THREAD..DAMN INDY FANS :0


----------



## ImapalaGurl

What do you all think of this name? Dan still wants the High Hitter H. name going...but he wants people to know its not just FL ..so from FL to NV is coast to coast..can you tell im bored! LOL....

:cheesy:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

you cant fade the coast 2 coast name.......


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 17 2008, 08:35 AM~11363960
> *you cant fade the coast 2 coast name.......
> *



LMAO!

well it works though right... :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER




----------



## knight time

Whats the word Dan? You guys make back to vegas already? Must be nice to be around some west coast lowlows....Lucky bastard....


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 4 2008, 07:26 PM~10573835
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>for all their help with putting on this years
> festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again
> *


THANKS AGAIN GUYS


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Aug 17 2008, 02:52 PM~11365318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UR NOT IN VEGAS YET BUSTER :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

My Webpage


----------



## Rob @ RNL

I would like to thank Dan,Tand D customs,Pinky and lalo and all of team prohopper for making the hop a success. And hangin at the show was cool also. Thanks for your Love of the sport.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 18 2008, 04:57 PM~11374279
> *I would like to thank Dan,Tand D customs,Pinky and lalo and all of team prohopper for making the hop a success. And hangin at the show was cool also.  Thanks for your Love of the sport.
> *


I HERD U PULL A PAYOTN MANNING OVER THE WEEKEND :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## DUVAL

FOCKER LEFT TODAY.. MOVED TO GHEYVAS :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

He left just in time, I guess this stupid ass storm has been hanging around here to give him a chance to get out of Burnt Toast Town.......have a safe trip Night Night and K


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 20 2008, 09:22 PM~11398604
> *FOCKER LEFT TODAY.. MOVED TO GHEYVAS :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW YOUR SAD YOUR HOMIE LEFT YOU BUT DONT DISRESPECT THE TOWN FELLA :nono: :nono:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

_*<span style=\'color:red\'>so on behalf of the whole OBSESSION CAR CLUB i would like to thank him....


this is a 1000.00 dollar value that you could win the tickets will be $20
and this will be the best $20 you have ever spent i have a couple 
of tommy's rotisserie and they make your life a thousand times easier :biggrin:*_


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 21 2008, 03:46 PM~11404006
> *I KNOW YOUR SAD YOUR HOMIE LEFT YOU BUT DONT DISRESPECT THE TOWN FELLA :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:angry:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

WHAT'S UP JEREMY I SEE YOU IN HERE YOU WET DOWN THAT WAY ???


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANKS TO TOMMY "CLASSIC CUSTOMS" </span>FOR DONATIN A ROTISSERIE 
TO BE RAFFLED OFF AT THIS YEARS OBSESSION FEST 


THE TICKETS WILL COST $20 A PIECE SO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE SHOW 
AND WIN THIS THING SOMEONE TAKIN IT HOME........


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 22 2008, 09:33 AM~11410346
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANKS TO TOMMY "CLASSIC CUSTOMS" </span>FOR DONATIN A ROTISSERIE
> TO BE RAFFLED OFF AT THIS YEARS OBSESSION FEST
> THE TICKETS WILL COST $20 A PIECE SO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE SHOW
> AND WIN THIS THING SOMEONE TAKIN IT HOME........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Dec 1 2007, 12:08 AM~9345538
> *HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONE RIGHT!!!
> *


WHAT UP BIG THANGS  TURN UR PHONE ON BRO


----------



## DUVAL

:0 SOMEONE HAS ARRIVED VEGAS :angry:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 24 2008, 11:53 AM~11423830
> *:0 SOMEONE HAS ARRIVED VEGAS :angry:
> *


awwww someone misses Daddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 24 2008, 11:07 AM~11423892
> *awwww someone misses Daddy!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

WERE IS THE CEO ???????????


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 22 2008, 07:32 AM~11410343
> *WHAT'S UP JEREMY I SEE YOU IN HERE YOU WET DOWN THAT WAY ???
> *


Yo thanks for calling the other day to check up on a brother..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

where you at DAN......................


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 25 2008, 04:56 PM~11434034
> *where you at DAN......................
> *


HE'S ENJOYING HIS RETIREMENT :cheesy:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 25 2008, 07:06 PM~11434792
> *HE'S ENJOYING HIS RETIREMENT :cheesy:
> *


hahahahhahaha that aint right..........................


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 25 2008, 06:22 PM~11434928
> *hahahahhahaha that aint right..........................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 25 2008, 06:46 AM~11430056
> *Yo thanks for calling the other day to check up on a brother..... :thumbsup:
> *



NOT A PROBLEM FOOLIO NOPE TO SEE YOU SOON


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*lookin good  :thumbsup: *


----------



## DUVAL

DAN FORGOT ABT US FLA NIKKUAS :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 26 2008, 05:56 PM~11444039
> * DAN FORGOT ABT US FLA NIKKUAS  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 26 2008, 05:57 PM~11444605
> *:yessad:
> *


 :angry: LETS FUCK HIM FUCK UP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

dan told me he was going to be forced to use weight now :0 :biggrin: jk---maybe :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 26 2008, 04:31 PM~11444910
> *dan told me he was going to be forced to use weight now :0  :biggrin: jk---maybe :biggrin:
> *


NOT ALL THE CARS FROM THE WEST COAST USE WEIGHT........IM 3-0 AT THE SCALE HOUSE......WILLING TO PUT THE LIGHT HEAVY WEIGHT TITLE UP ANY TIME :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 26 2008, 06:31 PM~11444910
> *dan told me he was going to be forced to use weight now :0  :biggrin: jk---maybe :biggrin:
> *


 :0 THEY CALL THEM FLOATERS


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 26 2008, 04:46 PM~11445041
> *:0  THEY CALL THEM FLOATERS
> *


NO THAT'S WHAT THEY CALL TURDS IN A POOL :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## buffitout

:|


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 26 2008, 06:56 PM~11445137
> *NO THAT'S WHAT THEY CALL TURDS IN A POOL :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

:scrutinize:


----------



## DUVAL

NO BODY FREAK OUT DAN HAVING CELL PHONE PROBLEMS WITH THE GREAT SERVICE OF NEXTEL... :angry:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## ImapalaGurl

we havent forgotten anyone! we JUST got internet today!
AND...dan is having serious issues with his WONDERFUL nextel phone...
so...sometimes you can get through, sometimes it says not in service or it may just go right to vm..
so dont fear dan is here! LOL...

if there is a # change *which i pray there isnt b/c too many damn people know his #....** BUT IF THERE IS i will post it..we have to follow up with nextel on friday..so i will keep you all posted! 
or if you know my # you can can call or text me and i will be the relay chick! LOL


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 18 2008, 05:13 AM~11370214
> *Whats the word Dan? You guys make back to vegas already? Must be nice to be around some west coast lowlows....Lucky bastard....
> *


under kortneys for now..
yeah we got here sat eve what a bitch drive that was!


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 20 2008, 09:22 PM~11398604
> *FOCKER LEFT TODAY.. MOVED TO GHEYVAS :biggrin:
> *


watch your mouth mister :twak:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 24 2008, 09:07 AM~11423892
> *awwww someone misses Daddy!!!!!!!!
> *


LMAO!!! LOL....


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 25 2008, 04:22 PM~11434928
> *hahahahhahaha that aint right..........................
> *


please believe the retirement isnt going to last for too much longer!


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Aug 28 2008, 07:41 PM~11464173
> *LMAO!!! LOL....
> *


 :biggrin: Glad to see you guys made it safe, can't wait to visit


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches+Aug 26 2008, 05:31 PM~11444910-->
> 
> 
> 
> dan told me he was going to be forced to use weight now :0  :biggrin: jk---maybe :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forced ,he brought it to the east coast :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 05:45 PM~11445031
> *NOT ALL THE CARS FROM THE WEST COAST USE WEIGHT........IM 3-0 AT THE SCALE HOUSE......WILLING TO PUT THE LIGHT HEAVY WEIGHT TITLE UP ANY TIME :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tellin O.Jizzle
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ImapalaGurl_@Aug 28 2008, 05:37 PM~11464138
> *we havent forgotten anyone! we JUST got internet today!
> AND...dan is having serious issues with his WONDERFUL nextel phone...
> so...sometimes you can get through, sometimes it says not in service or it may just go right to vm..
> so dont fear dan is here! LOL...
> 
> if there is a # change *which i pray there isnt b/c too many damn people know his #....** BUT IF THERE IS i will post it..we have to follow up with nextel on friday..so i will keep you all posted!
> or if you know my # you can can call or text me and i will be the relay chick! LOL
> *


Heard you guys came by early today,Dogg almost get ya  

Tell Dan to let me know when his settled in ,so I can come give him a welcome back BREAK-OFF HOUSE CALL































J/P glad to see you made it here safe....Fuck, now I'm surrounded by all you Pro-Hopper fools....Lucky I like you guys :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2008, 01:03 AM~11468410
> *Forced ,he brought it to the east coast :0
> You tellin O.Jizzle
> Heard you guys came by early today,Dogg almost get ya
> 
> Tell Dan to let me know when his settled in ,so I can come give him a welcome back BREAK-OFF HOUSE CALL
> J/P glad to see you made it here safe....Fuck, now I'm surrounded by all you Pro-Hopper fools....Lucky I like you guys :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0 HOUSE CALL AT GRAMMA'S..........KORTNEY WOULD BE PISSED..I'D PAY TO SEE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 28 2008, 11:03 PM~11468410
> *Forced ,he brought it to the east coast :0
> You tellin O.Jizzle
> Heard you guys came by early today,Dogg almost get ya
> 
> Tell Dan to let me know when his settled in ,so I can come give him a welcome back BREAK-OFF HOUSE CALL
> J/P glad to see you made it here safe....Fuck, now I'm surrounded by all you Pro-Hopper fools....Lucky I like you guys :biggrin:
> *


i will tell him...house calls, oh lordy! LOL..
yeah we cam by we were runnning errands all over.
see ya soon....dinner?..


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 29 2008, 07:19 AM~11469838
> *:uh:  :0 HOUSE CALL AT GRAMMA'S..........KORTNEY WOULD BE PISSED..I'D PAY TO SEE THAT :biggrin:
> *



NO HOUSE CALLS :0 :0 :0 ...for now...we are living with family....
respect the family people!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

when we get our own....you all can come by, just like the good ole days....


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 28 2008, 05:50 PM~11464794
> *:biggrin:  Glad to see you guys made it safe, can't wait to visit
> *


yeah we had some issues from NTexas on in, nothing too major. but we are here safe n sound!!
dan still having phone issues which is making him crazy!! LOL..
yes when we are settled and have our own place you 2 must come visit!!!


----------



## ImapalaGurl

so good ole nextel/sprint..whoever they are CAN NOT fix the issue..so we are going to change companies..trying to keep the same # however there wont be direc connect...i will keep you company....


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Aug 29 2008, 09:33 AM~11469905
> *NO HOUSE CALLS :0  :0  :0  ...for now...we are living with family....
> respect the family people!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> when we get our own....you all can come by, just like the good ole days....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## buffitout




----------



## ImapalaGurl

OK...

WE HAVE A NEW # FOR DANIEL, IT IS WITH TMOBILE...

702-418-7275

GOOD OL NEXTEL COULDNT HELP OR FIX THE ISSUE, IMAGINE THAT.

HE WILL STIL HAVE THE OILD # FOR ABOUT A MONTH, AND HE WILL ALSO STILL HAVE THE SAME BEEP BEEP # FOR AWHILE AS WELL.

PROGRM IT, USE IT!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> Forced ,he brought it to the east coast :0
> damnit dan :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 26 2008, 04:45 PM~11445031
> *NOT ALL THE CARS FROM THE WEST COAST USE WEIGHT........IM 3-0 AT THE SCALE HOUSE......WILLING TO PUT THE LIGHT HEAVY WEIGHT TITLE UP ANY TIME :biggrin:
> *


dont really know what the scale house is but congratulations your the champ :thumbsup:


----------



## casual1219

hey highhitter i have one of your builds up for sell its smileys old 79 chop top im moving and have got ot sell it call with offers ill sell it cheap just to get it gone 850-381-3921 brandon


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Aug 30 2008, 04:46 PM~11479508
> *OK...
> 
> WE HAVE A NEW # FOR DANIEL, IT IS WITH TMOBILE...
> 
> 702-418-7275
> 
> GOOD OL NEXTEL COULDNT HELP OR FIX THE ISSUE, IMAGINE THAT.
> 
> HE WILL STIL HAVE THE OILD # FOR ABOUT A MONTH, AND HE WILL ALSO STILL HAVE THE SAME BEEP BEEP # FOR AWHILE AS WELL.
> 
> PROGRM IT, USE IT!
> *


----------



## bckbmpr84




----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Sep 1 2008, 09:10 AM~11489064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Sep 1 2008, 12:04 PM~11489364
> *Looks good
> *


CHANGE UR PHONE NMBER FOCKER IN UR SIGNATURE.... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Sep 1 2008, 11:10 AM~11489064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHROME THE FRONT UPPERS AND LOWERS AND WE CAN TALK :0


----------



## DUVAL

:angry: :0


----------



## SKEETER

:wave:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh: :0


----------



## SKEETER

jackass


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 30 2008, 05:09 PM~11480158
> *dont really know what the scale house is but congratulations your the champ :thumbsup:
> *


THE SCALE HOUSE IS WHERE YOU CAN TAKE YOUR CAR TO BE WEIGHED.......AND THANKS I HAVE HELD THE TITLE OUT HERE AS FAR AS BEING THE LIGHTEST IN WEIGHT COMPARED TO THE INCHES I DID.......I WAS TALKING TO DAN AND HE TOLD ME YOU SOLD YOUR CAR DAMN THAT SUCKS WE NEVER GOT A CHANCE TO GO NOSE TO NOSE!!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Sep 4 2008, 01:37 PM~11517367
> *jackass
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 4 2008, 12:40 PM~11517891
> *THE SCALE HOUSE IS WHERE YOU CAN TAKE YOUR CAR TO BE WEIGHED.......AND THANKS I HAVE HELD THE TITLE OUT HERE AS FAR AS BEING THE LIGHTEST IN WEIGHT COMPARED TO THE INCHES I DID.......I WAS TALKING TO DAN AND HE TOLD ME YOU SOLD YOUR CAR DAMN THAT SUCKS WE NEVER GOT A CHANCE TO GO NOSE TO NOSE!!!
> *


yeah times are tough over here bro, it sucks but i got another coming out soon


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: DUVAL'S HERO

2 Guests PEEKERS


----------



## SKEETER




----------



## DUVAL

LOOKS LIKE THAT PICNIC FROM OBSESSIONS WAS OFF THE CHAIN...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 8 2008, 08:16 AM~11546486
> *LOOKS LIKE THAT PICNIC FROM OBSESSIONS WAS OFF THE CHAIN...
> *



YEA DAN YOU MISSED IT FUCKER


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 8 2008, 09:31 AM~11546557
> *YEA DAN YOU MISSED IT FUCKER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
GET 'EM PERRY


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 8 2008, 12:58 PM~11548774
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> GET 'EM PERRY
> *



SHIT YOU CAN'T EXPECT ALOT FROM CRACKERS THESE DAYS


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 8 2008, 02:41 PM~11549125
> *SHIT YOU CAN'T EXPECT ALOT FROM CRACKERS THESE DAYS
> *


X2 CO-SIGNED


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 5 2008, 07:34 AM~11525008
> *yeah times are tough over here bro, it sucks but i got another coming out soon
> *


TIMES ARE ROUGH EVERYWHERE......


----------



## HIGH HITTER

whats going on....


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Sep 9 2008, 10:25 AM~11557026
> *whats going on....
> *


DID U CHECK UR MYSPACE FOR WHAT WE TALKED ABT


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, HIGH HITTER
I'M SKIP TRACING NOW..


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Sep 9 2008, 11:25 AM~11557026
> *whats going on....
> *


what up homie................hit me up i need some prices


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## DUVAL

:0


----------



## SKEETER

:|


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Sep 11 2008, 12:18 PM~11576078
> *:|
> *


X2

















HEY ROB HOW BOUT THEM BEARS...... :biggrin:


----------



## Fredo

Is this shop still open? I find nothing when I try a search.


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Fredo_@Sep 13 2008, 12:59 AM~11590701
> *Is this shop still open? I find nothing when I try a search.
> *


In Orlando yes, Jacksonville shop has moved to Vegas


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 13 2008, 10:38 AM~11592464
> *In Orlando yes, Jacksonville shop has moved to Vegas
> *


X2 RUBEN IS THE MAN HE'S IN ORLANDO


----------



## DUVAL

TTT :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 22 2007, 12:06 PM~9056830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROB FROM RNL YOU READY FOR THE ASS BEATING TO NIGHT AGAINST THE INDY PONYS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Feb 6 2008, 11:59 AM~9877218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DUVAL

DANS COMPUTER IS DOWN SO IT WILL BE FIXED SOON...


----------



## bucky

ttt


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 17 2008, 09:42 AM~11624509
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


That game was bs next game maybe the reafs will not have that yellow flag sewed in there pockets. **** are a bunch of cheaters. Your oreos will be shipped soon.


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 18 2008, 07:25 PM~11639500
> *DANS COMPUTER IS DOWN SO IT WILL BE FIXED SOON...
> *



im back up and running...
Kortney was telling me i couldnt get on..
IM ON though


----------



## AndrewH

Screw High Hitters Dan and Ruben are both wanna be rip off artists and always will be.


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 28 2008, 08:40 PM~11723716
> *Screw High Hitters Dan and Ruben are both wanna be rip off artists and always will be.
> *



who is this?


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 28 2008, 08:40 PM~11723716
> *Screw High Hitters Dan and Ruben are both wanna be rip off artists and always will be.
> *












*** I See we have a computer ganster.....***


----------



## ImapalaGurl

Lemme update Dan's # on here...so if you have a complaint, comment or concern you can call him Andrew and let him know....have a great nite.


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 28 2008, 10:40 PM~11723716
> *Screw High Hitters Dan and Ruben are both wanna be rip off artists and always will be.
> *


damn your pussy is still bleeding? this fool bought erics blazer and is upset, i tried to make things right with him by coming out my own pocket to make him happy but he wouldnt answer the phone because he was "just to angry to talk" ya little bitch get over it that was year and a half ago. u know so much about fabricating you could have redone that truck 3 times by now. cant wait till 09 tour start so i can come visit the midwest and pay your bitch ass a visit. ****** ass bitch!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Sep 29 2008, 01:27 PM~11727682
> *damn your pussy is still bleeding?  this fool bought erics blazer and is upset,  i tried to make things right with him by coming out my own pocket to make him happy but he wouldnt answer the phone because he was "just to angry to talk"    ya little bitch get over it that was year and a half ago.  u know so much about fabricating you could have redone that truck 3 times by now.    cant wait till 09 tour start so i can come visit the midwest and pay your bitch ass a visit. ****** ass bitch!!
> *


damn................ :0


----------



## SWEET OKOLE

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 28 2008, 08:40 PM~11723716
> *Screw High Hitters Dan and Ruben are both wanna be rip off artists and always will be.
> *


Hey Dan,

I live near by. I know who this is. I'll take care of this fuck. :guns: :guns:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Sep 28 2008, 11:13 PM~11724040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** I See we have a computer ganster.....***
> *


SHIT TALK WANNA BE ..THATS 99% OF LIL ....ALL TALK NOT MAN ENOUGH TO SPEAK UP ............. :0 

NICE COME BACK BRO....DON;T EVAN SWET IT GUYS...HE'S JUST A NEWB TO THE GAME.. THATS ALL...


----------



## HIGH HITTER

good looking out guys/ wife...
But im not sweatin the small stuff..

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Sep 29 2008, 11:24 PM~11734647
> *good looking out guys/ wife...
> But im not sweatin the small stuff..
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

oh yea well fuck dan !!!!


































see you next week :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 30 2008, 05:38 PM~11741818
> *oh yea well fuck dan !!!!
> see you next week  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, HIGH HITTER

THATS TWICE TWO I CUAGHT U ON LIL ..OBSSESSION SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 30 2008, 05:15 PM~11742163
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, HIGH HITTER
> 
> THATS TWICE TWO I CUAGHT U ON LIL ..OBSSESSION SHOW  :biggrin:
> *



????huh


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 30 2008, 06:19 PM~11742210
> *????huh
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

oh you caught him in the obsession fest topic ???


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 1 2008, 03:08 PM~11750952
> *oh you caught him in the obsession fest topic ???
> *


YA LOOKING ON THE INTR WEBZ..HE NEVER GETS ON LIL


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Sep 29 2008, 09:24 PM~11734647
> *good looking out guys/ wife...
> But im not sweatin the small stuff..
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

Dan took care of your order too. Should get it there with Robs stuff Thursday or Friday. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Oct 1 2008, 06:51 PM~11753017
> *Dan took care of your order too. Should get it there with Robs stuff Thursday or Friday.  :biggrin:
> *


ANY OREO COOKIES :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

DAN CAN U DRIVE ME HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SUPER TARD :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 1 2008, 05:26 PM~11753361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAN CAN U DRIVE ME HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SUPER TARD  :biggrin:
> *




WHAT THE..


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Oct 1 2008, 10:52 PM~11755805
> *WHAT THE..
> *


PHOTOSHOP OWNED :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klqjL4KoGtg

Found this...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Oct 4 2008, 12:14 PM~11777193
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klqjL4KoGtg
> 
> Found this...
> 
> *


dan yous chippin......
























just playin??? what up Skinny -G :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 6 2008, 01:01 AM~11788747
> *dan yous chippin......
> just playin??? what up Skinny P :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up Dan seen that u called but forgot to call u back ill hit u up tonight...


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 5 2008, 11:01 PM~11788747
> *dan yous chippin......
> just playin??? what up Skinny -G :biggrin:
> *



No chippin this way  
maybeyour way


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Oct 6 2008, 10:02 PM~11797385
> *No chippin this way
> maybeyour way
> *


x2 :0


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Oct 6 2008, 08:02 PM~11797385
> *No chippin this way
> maybeyour way
> *



:wave:


----------



## DUVAL

DAMN IT ROB ...JERRY'S KIDS COULD DECORATE A X-MAS TREE QUICKER THAN U CAN SEND ME MY COOKIES...NOW U OWE ME 2 MORE PACKS NOW..I GOTTA TAX U.... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

MF'N TRUE STORY JUST GOT A TEXT FROM ROB FROM R N L SHOWING DOUBLE STUFFD AND VANILLA OREOS...THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 7 2008, 06:01 PM~11805703
> *DAMN IT ROB ...JERRY'S KIDS COULD DECORATE A X-MAS TREE QUICKER THAN U CAN SEND ME MY COOKIES...NOW U  OWE ME 2 MORE PACKS NOW..I GOTTA TAX U.... :biggrin:
> *



LMAO!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 7 2008, 06:01 PM~11805703
> *DAMN IT ROB ...JERRY'S KIDS COULD DECORATE A X-MAS TREE QUICKER THAN U CAN SEND ME MY COOKIES...NOW U  OWE ME 2 MORE PACKS NOW..I GOTTA TAX U.... :biggrin:
> *




LMAO


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Oct 6 2008, 09:02 PM~11797385
> *No chippin this way
> maybeyour way
> *


Do't make my 4 year old daughter come break your double off with a single :cheesy: ...Cooter :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Oct 7 2008, 11:23 PM~11807903
> *LMAO
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

in the truck on the way to sin city. them oreos are good.


----------



## knight time

Damn wish i could make it out there for the super show....Maybe one day ill make it there as long as they still have it..... :uh:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

hopp in a truck and roll. ya only live once... dan says whats up.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 8 2008, 09:42 AM~11810526
> *in the truck on the way to sin city. them oreos are good.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 8 2008, 08:40 PM~11816014
> *hopp in a truck and roll. ya only live once... dan says whats up.
> *


thats what i was thinking bout 3 hours ago................


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 8 2008, 11:38 PM~11817883
> *thats what i was thinking bout 3 hours ago................
> *


 :0


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 8 2008, 05:40 PM~11816014
> *hopp in a truck and roll. ya only live once... dan says whats up.
> *


Shit i really wish i had the money too and the vacation time off work but thats not going to happen... :angry: ....Maybe next year i will make it.


----------



## DUVAL

:angry:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

Dan, thanks for everything keep in touch. :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA

:nicoderm:


----------



## buffitout

uffin:


----------



## SoLOudItHZ

Yo Dan-o...don't know if ya saw those pics yet..but here's a couple for ya. Nuthin too fancy, but it works.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by SoLOudItHZ_@Oct 19 2008, 08:34 PM~11911717
> *Yo Dan-o...don't know if ya saw those pics yet..but here's a couple for ya. Nuthin too fancy, but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey is this Joe? its LA what up man the paint looks good..........


----------



## SoLOudItHZ

What up LA? Long time no-see, right. Thank you. Things are going good, bro...but not enough time in the day to do all I want to. You know how that goes.


----------



## HIGH HITTER

:0 :0 


This is The Wife **using Daniels space:

Dan broke his new phone!! SO, he can get calls, he would be able to make them , its just that the SCREEN is a bit HURT...so feel free to call!! Dont be made if he doesnt call until at least next week when he gets a replacement one!!

THANKS FELLAZ!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

702-418-7275
Daniel


----------



## Hellraizer

:uh:


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 8 2008, 04:21 AM~11809550
> *Do't make my 4 year old daughter come break your double off with a single :cheesy: ...Cooter :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

User's local time Oct 27 2008, 08:52 AM 
Total Cumulative Posts 199 
( 0.4 posts per day / 0.00% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Hydraulics
( 89 posts / 45% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 10:51 AM 
Status (Active in topic: THICK CHICKS PICS) 
:uh: BUSTED


----------



## ImapalaGurl

havent been on in a bit..thought id see who was in or been in...

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

P.s

Won't see daniel on too much anymore!! He's back at work..Some were worried he was on here too much :uh: ????

So thanks for YOUR concern


----------



## buffitout

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:wave: just stopping in to say hey dan and wifey :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Nov 3 2008, 03:02 PM~12047803
> *havent been on in a bit..thought id see who was in or been in...
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> P.s
> 
> Won't see daniel on too much anymore!! He's back at work..Some were worried he was on here too much  :uh: ????
> 
> So thanks for YOUR concern
> *


Sup there Special K? talked to your hubby the other day but had to cut him short cuz the plane was about to take off :biggrin: hows everything out there?


----------



## casual1219

hey guys this is brandon in panama city got a question. What do you know about super chrome powder coating ? and will it hold agianst the oils of hydraulic fluid or will it cause it to peel or tarnish.


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 4 2008, 03:10 PM~12059596
> *Sup there Special K? talked to your hubby the other day but had to cut him short cuz the plane was about to take off :biggrin:  hows everything out there?
> *



special k huh? i like that!!

all is well..great!1 dans back @ work..i have a great job...hes back with the every sat nite car club thing...how are things with you?


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Nov 5 2008, 12:56 AM~12064970
> *special k huh? i like that!!
> 
> all is well..great!1 dans back @ work..i have a great job...hes back with the every sat nite car club thing...how are things with you?
> *


what up...........yall got somewhere for me to crash when i come out there? naw just playin but on the real im goin to be out there either end of the month or next month we gonna have to get together and do something..........


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Nov 4 2008, 11:56 PM~12064970
> *special k huh? i like that!!
> 
> all is well..great!1 dans back @ work..i have a great job...hes back with the every sat nite car club thing...how are things with you?
> *


haha I thought you'd like that :biggrin: 
Glad to hear everythings going good out there for you guys and good to hear Dan's back with his boys. everythings good out our way, trying to stay busy with work and the g-house is on hold for now but hopefully for not much longer


----------



## DUVAL

SOME PICS FROM FLA/UGA WEEKEND WITH BIG JEFF 

































GO GATORS


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Nov 5 2008, 07:28 AM~12068078
> *what up...........yall got somewhere for me to crash when i come out there? naw just playin but on the real im goin to be out there either end of the month or next month we gonna have to get together and do something..........
> *




call us we are here!! we are stil with family...trying to save our pennies to get our house....so i can have a farm of low riders and no animals!! LOL


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 5 2008, 08:23 AM~12068481
> *haha I thought you'd like that  :biggrin:
> Glad to hear everythings going good out there for you guys and good to hear Dan's back with his boys. everythings good out our way, trying to stay busy with work and the g-house is on hold for now but hopefully for not much longer
> *



i loved it SO much, that my screename on myspace now...is Special K! LMAO


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 6 2008, 07:50 PM~12085021
> *SOME PICS FROM FLA/UGA WEEKEND WITH BIG JEFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO GATORS
> *



i dont think you had enough drinks!


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Nov 7 2008, 12:40 PM~12089985
> *i loved it SO much, that my screename on myspace now...is Special K! LMAO
> *


:banghead:
:|


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 7 2008, 04:50 PM~12093240
> *:banghead:
> :|
> *



wtf is that about?? :banghead: ?? im confused...expalin please...


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Nov 7 2008, 08:02 PM~12093763
> *wtf is that about??  :banghead: ?? im confused...expalin please...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl+Nov 7 2008, 12:40 PM~12089985-->
> 
> 
> 
> i loved it SO much, that my screename on myspace now...is Special K! LMAO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, glad I could help :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ImapalaGurl_@Nov 7 2008, 08:02 PM~12093763
> *wtf is that about??  :banghead: ?? im confused...expalin please...
> *


he's WAY beyond explaining


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 8 2008, 05:48 PM~12100688
> *lol, glad I could help  :biggrin:
> he's WAY beyond explaining
> *



who is that? cuz uh......... :dunno:


----------



## buffitout

I'M SIMON, I OWN AN 86 MONTE CARLO PERT VERT IN NEED OF SERIOUS( X854364) ATTENTION. :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Nov 9 2008, 09:56 PM~12108127
> *who is that?  cuz uh......... :dunno:
> *


just call him Condiment


----------



## DUVAL

THANX RUBEN FOR THE ADVISE U GAVE ME... :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

TRAILOR TIRES=NO FLATTS :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout




----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## buffitout

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 14 2008, 10:25 AM~12154738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAILOR TIRES=NO FLATTS  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast




----------



## ImapalaGurl

stopping by to say.... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Nov 20 2008, 09:30 PM~12214924
> *stopping by to say....  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup Special K? :wave:


----------



## NINJA




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 24 2008, 03:31 PM~12244391
> *
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up Dan..............where u at homie.........


----------



## KAKALAK

I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

I KNOW I DONT REALLY CARE!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:wave:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 28 2008, 04:30 PM~12282520
> *I KNOW I DONT REALLY CARE!!!
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 84juicedbox

what up ruben good lookin on those trailing arms worked like a champ. ima get at you bout them uppers. p.s let me know if you find them seals.


----------



## ImapalaGurl

hi there fellaz!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elpojohnson

what up dan hit me up later


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 28 2008, 04:30 PM~12282520
> *I KNOW I DONT REALLY CARE!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 84juicedbox

hey ruben here's a video from saturday. you killed it bro.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Dec 8 2008, 12:05 AM~12364870
> *hey ruben here's a video from saturday. you killed it bro.
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD RUBEN WAY TO SMASH THEM STREETS HOMIE


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 8 2008, 07:00 PM~12370680
> *LOOKING GOOD RUBEN WAY TO SMASH THEM STREETS HOMIE
> *


hell yea son............


----------



## 84juicedbox

yeah yall missed it. i only got half the show i forgot i had the dam camera i missed the hop and a few three wheels.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DUVAL

COUGAR DAN OF FLA TO VEGAS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

I love the saying you can run ..but you cant hide!!!

***YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE****


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 10 2008, 02:49 PM~12391285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUGAR DAN OF FLA TO VEGAS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YUP!! FL to VEGAS....


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 11 2008, 06:07 PM~12402985
> *I love the saying you can run ..but you cant hide!!!
> 
> ***YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE****
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

you figure out what phone you're gonna get?


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 11 2008, 04:10 PM~12403025
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> you figure out what phone you're gonna get?
> *



no....still undecided!! I am so wanting the IPOD!!!!!


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 11 2008, 06:29 PM~12403193
> *no....still undecided!! I am so wanting the IPOD!!!!!
> *


you mean the iphone? did you look at anything else yet?


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 11 2008, 05:09 PM~12403515
> *you mean the iphone? did you look at anything else yet?
> *



LMAO yes i phone...IPOD...wow...yeah i looked at some bb's....but i just love the whole touch screen aspect!!! and i have nails..so i need something easy!! LOL..my cousin just got the same phone you have..she loves it!


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> hey there! dans wife....


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 11 2008, 06:07 PM~12402985
> *I love the saying you can run ..but you cant hide!!!
> 
> ***YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE****
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: :wave: THANKS FOR THE POST CARD.....HOPE U GUYS HAVE A SAFE HOLLIDAYS AND REMEMBER US STRANGERS IN FLA :biggrin: 
THE FETUS SAYS HI....AND HOPEFULLY U GUYS COME TO VISIT...YA;LL ACN STAY IN MY GARAGE AND ENJOY THE FINE ART OF MR. DAVIS DIVENCHI :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> [/quote
> hey there! dans wife....
> 
> 
> 
> hey there :biggrin: tell dan i said hi and i think you guys suck cause its snowing here and its sunny over there :biggrin: lol
Click to expand...


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 12 2008, 11:11 AM~12410506
> *LMAO yes i phone...IPOD...wow...yeah i looked at some bb's....but i just love the whole touch screen aspect!!! and i have nails..so i need something easy!! LOL..my cousin just got the same phone you have..she loves it!
> *


just so you know you cant use your nails on the iphone, you have to use your finger tip....it's something with the "electric" current you produce or some shit like that, your nails wont work



sorry to burst your bubble again :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 12 2008, 03:27 PM~12413980
> *just so you know you cant use your nails on the iphone, you have to use your finger tip....it's something with the "electric" current you produce or some shit like that, your nails wont work
> sorry to burst your bubble again :biggrin:
> *



couple of fellas in dans cc has the iphone. they have had no issues with the 2nd generations...SO THERE...lol


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 12 2008, 07:29 PM~12415171
> *couple of fellas in dans cc has the iphone. they have had no issues with the 2nd generations...SO THERE...lol
> *


lol ok but you still wont be able to send pic messages.......SO THERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

got any cups for a rear coil over setup laying around, cash in hand


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 15 2008, 12:44 PM~12434259
> *got any cups for a rear coil over setup laying around, cash in hand
> *


pm sent my ninja


----------



## ImapalaGurl

it snowed!! in VEGA$ today!!! :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 15 2008, 06:05 PM~12437495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it snowed!! in VEGA$ today!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hahahah what the fuck.......hell it was cold when we was there for the show


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 15 2008, 07:05 PM~12437495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it snowed!! in VEGA$ today!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was crazy, I thought I was seein shit when Dan text me those


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Rob sent the voo doo hex and sumins the snow god for vegas.


----------



## elpojohnson

dan did you get in touch wit solo bout those tsp pumps


----------



## elpojohnson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsQZzOSHxwA
tsp pump :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 17 2008, 08:23 AM~12453417
> *Rob sent the voo doo hex and sumins the snow god for vegas.
> *


 :angry: FORGET SOMETHING BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## elpojohnson

ttt


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## elpojohnson

dan showing em how it's dun


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Dec 15 2008, 02:06 PM~12434434
> *pm sent my ninja
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 17 2008, 07:52 PM~12459910
> *:angry: FORGET SOMETHING BITCH  :biggrin:
> *



I think he's talking about those OREOS!!!!


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 15 2008, 05:57 PM~12438071
> *that was crazy, I thought I was seein shit when Dan text me those
> *



then on wed. it snowed in vegas from 1130a-midnite!!









our front yard my car to the right









dan by big black! LOL









our tree in the back yard!!

it was awesome!


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for the highhitter crew :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 21 2008, 12:00 AM~12486547
> *then on wed. it snowed in vegas from 1130a-midnite!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our front yard my car to the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan by big black! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our tree in the back yard!!
> 
> it was awesome!
> *


thats some cool ass shit right there.....no pun intended :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 21 2008, 02:30 PM~12490722
> *thats some cool ass shit right there.....no pun intended :biggrin:
> *



you always make me laugh!!! LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
it was COOL for a couple hours...now im ready for it to melt and go away...
its a pain to drive in that shit!! i dont know how RNL and PINKY and their crew do it!!! hats off to them!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 21 2008, 10:05 PM~12494182
> *you always make me laugh!!! LMAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> it was COOL for a couple hours...now im ready for it to melt and go away...
> its a pain to drive in that shit!! i dont know how RNL and PINKY and their crew do it!!! hats off to them!!!
> *



when you grow up in it it ain't no big deal 
i was born n raised in mi shit got deep up there :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 21 2008, 11:05 PM~12494182
> *you always make me laugh!!! LMAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> it was COOL for a couple hours...now im ready for it to melt and go away...
> its a pain to drive in that shit!! i dont know how RNL and PINKY and their crew do it!!! hats off to them!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 
yea I love to visit it evry so often to go boarding but I don't know if I could live in it, I'm sure driving in it is no fun either


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Happy holidays to all th hhh fam. GO COLTS :cheesy:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

From D & K


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 25 2008, 09:03 AM~12523198
> *Happy holidays to all th hhh fam.  GO JAGS :cheesy:
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

How did i know???


----------



## NINJA

Merry Christmas to the triple H family.........GO STEELERS :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

what up fellaz
merry belated from me
i see the wife already left a message from US.
Go....I dont have a team, i live in vegas now :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 25 2008, 07:32 PM~12526176
> *How did i know???
> *


NON PAYING DEBT MOFO  :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Dec 27 2008, 01:21 AM~12534849
> *what up fellaz
> merry belated from me
> i see the wife already left a message from US.
> Go....I dont have a team, i live in vegas now  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ORLANDO IS THE ONLY HIGH HITTER PUTTN IT DOWN :scrutinize: 

AND U HAVE NO SHOP :0


----------



## bckbmpr84

hope to see everyone at febuary 1st of the month, calling out all single pumps!


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 28 2008, 09:52 AM~12543213
> *:uh: ORLANDO IS THE ONLY HIGH HITTER PUTTN IT DOWN  :scrutinize:
> 
> AND U HAVE NO SHOP  :0
> *



here we go....its not even like that  
if you want pics of what HIGH HITTERS IS DOING OVER here in Vegas...
give me a few days and ill show you whats been goin on over here..


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Dec 26 2008, 11:21 PM~12534849
> *what up fellaz
> merry belated from me
> i see the wife already left a message from US.
> Go....I dont have a team, i live in vegas now  :biggrin:
> *



 what he meant was no football team..we live in vegas we are not known for sports here :biggrin: ..looks like a few people are taking this quote the wrong way  
just wanted to settle the dust!! :cheesy:


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 28 2008, 11:52 AM~12543213
> *:uh: ORLANDO IS THE ONLY HIGH HITTER PUTTN IT DOWN  :scrutinize:
> 
> AND U HAVE NO SHOP  :0
> *


wtf??


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 28 2008, 10:51 AM~12543207
> *NON PAYING DEBT MOFO    :biggrin:
> *


we are even cause the colt punked yo ass the last game... But send me your adress and for good measure i will send u some oreos. no excuses


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 28 2008, 05:08 PM~12545282
> * what he meant was no football team..we live in vegas we are not known for sports here  :biggrin: ..looks like a few people are taking this quote the wrong way
> just wanted to settle the dust!!  :cheesy:
> *


yeah cause they dont have any teams that win. JK vegas is for gambling


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Dec 28 2008, 06:03 PM~12545256
> *here we go....its not even like that
> if you want pics of what HIGH HITTERS IS DOING OVER here in Vegas...
> give me a few days and ill show you whats been goin on over here..
> *


 :thumbsdown: ALL LIES ........................J/K...........WHATS BEEN GOOD PAL.. HAVEN;T SEEN U AT ALL...GOOD TO SEE UR STILL ALIVE......FUCK THE COLD AND MOVE BACK TO PCB,FL :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 28 2008, 10:48 PM~12547563
> *we are even cause the colt punked yo ass the last game... But send me your adress and for good measure i will send u some oreos.  no excuses
> *


GO COLTS........I'LL BE ROOTING FOR UR COLTS IN THE PLAYOFFS.... :angry: :biggrin: 

THE JAGS ARE P.O.S OWNED


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Dec 28 2008, 08:31 PM~12546320
> *wtf??
> *


 :biggrin: U KNOW HOW LIL IS....ALL POLITICS


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 28 2008, 10:56 PM~12547643
> *:biggrin:  U KNOW HOW LIL IS....ALL POLITICS
> *


your all politics not layitlow.


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Dec 29 2008, 11:03 PM~12555662
> *your all politics not layitlow.
> *


I'm surprised he could even spell politics................. he must of had help :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Dec 29 2008, 11:03 PM~12555662
> *your all politics not layitlow.
> *


NO I'M OUT THE LOOP AND KEEP TO MY SELF ALSO VERY POOR AND LOOKING FOR DONATIONS :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 30 2008, 07:03 AM~12558697
> *I'm surprised he could even spell politics................. he must of had help :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 30 2008, 01:09 PM~12560174
> *NO I'M OUT THE LOOP AND KEEP TO MY SELF ALSO VERY POOR AND LOOKING FOR DONATIONS  :biggrin:
> *


whatever........ when u coming to Orlando with the monte?? probably gonna plan a cruise before the febuary 1st of the month


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Dec 30 2008, 06:25 PM~12562634
> *whatever........                        when u coming to Orlando with the monte??    probably gonna plan a cruise before the febuary 1st of the month
> *


LET ME KNOW.. I HAVEN;T TOUCH THE MONTE AT ALL JUST TWEEKT THINGS HERE AND THERE........JUST LET ME KNOW... AND NO I WONT MAKE THE FIRST LRN ....I'D REALLY LIKE TO DO SOME MINNOR TOUCH UPS BEFORE I BRING IT OUT....BUT ITS WHAT EVER....THANKS FOR THE FYI ON THE CRUISE....ARE U GUYS THE "I" GOING TO HAVE ANOTHER PICNIC OR SHOW IN 09????


----------



## bckbmpr84

thats all in the air right now, just focusing on bringing out atleast 5 or 6 cars for the first few months of the year


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Dec 31 2008, 12:50 AM~12565712
> *thats all in the air right now,    just focusing on bringing out atleast 5 or 6 cars for the first few months of the year
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Dec 30 2008, 11:50 PM~12565712
> *thats all in the air right now,    just focusing on bringing out atleast 5 or 6 cars for the first few months of the year
> *


U GUYS ARE LOOKING GOOD.... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## ImapalaGurl

had to share this...thought this was so damn funny!! ESPECIALLY if youre on the phones ALL day like i am!


----------



## Still Hated




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 31 2008, 08:57 PM~12573339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to share this...thought this was so damn funny!! ESPECIALLY if youre on the phones ALL day like i am!
> *


ON UR PROFILE IT SAYS "THAT GIRL"...THATS JENNS NAME ON MY CELL PHONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 1 2009, 11:19 AM~12576836
> *ON UR PROFILE IT SAYS "THAT GIRL"...THATS JENNS NAME ON MY CELL PHONE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :angry:
> *



LMAO!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Jan 1 2009, 04:10 PM~12577516
> *LMAO!!
> *


 :uh: ITS WASN;T FUNNY :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

HAPPY BIRFDAY HOMIE :biggrin: 

35 YRS OLD.......................WOW


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 28 2008, 10:54 PM~12547626
> *GO COLTS........I'LL BE ROOTING FOR UR COLTS IN THE PLAYOFFS.... :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> THE JAGS ARE P.O.S OWNED
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 1 2009, 04:58 PM~12578403
> *:uh: ITS WASN;T FUNNY  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *




WTF does that say?/mean?
:uh:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

To my hubby!!!


----------



## SKEETER

happy birfday dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i got a new phone and i dont have your number anymore, hit me up.


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## buffitout

:uh:


----------



## DUVAL

:ugh:


----------



## NINJA

Happy Belated B-Day to MR. High Hitter Himself


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 3 2009, 02:35 PM~12594126
> *Happy Belated B-Day to MR. High Hitter Himself
> *



Happy Birthday Dan!  :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jan 3 2009, 05:11 PM~12595086
> *Dan how was ur trip back to Vegas. *


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jan 5 2009, 04:28 PM~12613635
> *Dan how was ur trip back to Vegas.
> *



wonderful....got to victorville and snapped the axel..
its gettign fixed as we speak.
thanks for asking! :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

For all my birthday wishes from everyone...


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jan 6 2009, 09:04 PM~12627557
> *wonderful....got to victorville and snapped the axel..
> its gettign fixed as we speak.
> thanks for asking!  :biggrin:
> *



Damn your just the luckiest person I know! J/K :roflmao: :roflmao: Glad to hear you made it ok.


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jan 8 2009, 03:26 PM~12643900
> *Damn your just the luckiest person I know! J/K  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Glad to hear you made it ok.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Dans luck is like mine . Be raining pussy and get hit with a dick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unforgiven50insp

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 8 2009, 09:34 PM~12646912
> *Dans luck is like mine . Be raining pussy and get hit with a dick!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 8 2009, 09:34 PM~12646912
> *Dans luck is like mine . Be raining pussy and get hit with a dick!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SO NOW UR GHEY :dunno:


----------



## elpojohnson

hope it is a good one homie :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up Dan and the whole HIGH HITTER FAMILY.........


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jan 9 2009, 09:40 PM~12657042
> *what up Dan and the whole HIGH HITTER FAMILY.........
> *


I'M THE MELSTER UNCLE IN THE FAMILY.. NOW ITS TIME TO BABYSIT UR KIDS :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

Everybody please keep Ruben and his son Christian in your prayers. Christian was admitted to the hospital on Friday with kidney problems. They have a specialist coming in today to have a look at him and hopefully everything turns out for the better. Myself and the rest of Dedicated C.C. Would like to say our prayers are with Ruben and Christian at this time and we are here if you need anything homie!


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Here ya go dan project g drop underway
































Still grindin


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO

OK IM SURE EVERY 1 KNOWS THERE NO LOWRIDER SHOW ON THE EASTCOAST AT ALL THIS YEAR WELL THERE IS A BIG SHOW DOWN IN MIAMI AND EVERY1 SHOULD SUPPORT THIS SHOW AND COME TO IT THERE STILL 13 DAYS LEFT TO GET THERE IF U SUPPORT THIS SHOW I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT DANNY FROM EAST COAST RYDERS WOULD DO MORE BIG SHOWS LIKE THIS IF U SUPPORT HIM COME TO HIS SHOW THEN THERE CAN BE MORE BIG SHOWS MAYBE HE MIGHT DO A TAMPA OR A ORLANDO SHOW BUT WE GOT TO SHOW HIM WE SUPPORT HIS SHOWS THAT WAY HE KNOWS THAT HE CAN DO BIG SHOWS IN OTHER CITYS AROUND THE EAST COAST AND GET IT POPPING WE AS A CAR COMMUNITY NEED TO COME TOGETHER WEATHER ITS BIG RIMZ STYLE OR LOWRIDER STYLE STOP ALL THE HATEING AND LET GET THE SHOWS BACK


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 11 2009, 07:37 PM~12672219
> *Here ya go dan project g drop underway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still grindin
> *


 :0


----------



## elpojohnson

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 11 2009, 07:37 PM~12672219
> *Here ya go dan project g drop underway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still grindin
> *


my girl wants one


----------



## rangerriddinon20s

what's up HIGH HITTERS!!!!! How's everybody been doing? La please hit me up I really need to speak to you 850-276-1517


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Jan 12 2009, 11:27 AM~12679065
> *my girl wants one
> *


this will be a fully functional drop top will be done soon i will keep ya posted.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by rangerriddinon20s_@Jan 12 2009, 07:05 PM~12682532
> *what's up HIGH HITTERS!!!!! How's everybody been doing? La please hit me up I really need to speak to you 850-276-1517
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## NINJA




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 14 2009, 08:58 PM~12706075
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elpojohnson

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 12 2009, 07:58 PM~12683069
> *this will be a fully functional drop top will be done soon i will keep ya posted.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout

:cheesy:


----------



## rangerriddinon20s

hey LA, It's Furby if u would please give me a call.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by rangerriddinon20s_@Jan 16 2009, 02:49 PM~12724011
> *hey LA, It's Furby if u would please give me a call.
> *


HAVE YOU GROWN ANY TEETH YET HOMIE :scrutinize: 
WHAT ABOUT A BATH U TAKE ONE OF THOSE TOO :angry: 

O'YA U GOT SOME OF MY CALI SWANGENS FUCKER....TIME TO COUGH THEM UP AND SEND THEM BACK TO ME :nono:


----------



## rangerriddinon20s

hey bro, what are you talking about I don't have any cali Swagin movies.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by rangerriddinon20s_@Jan 16 2009, 10:37 PM~12728366
> *hey bro, what are you talking about I don't have any cali Swagin movies.
> *


YA PLAY STUPID.............IT WORKED FOR CLINTON :angry:


----------



## rangerriddinon20s

No really I'm not playing stupid. I really don't have any Cali-Swingin movies of yours. I swear on my kid I don't them


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by rangerriddinon20s_@Jan 20 2009, 12:43 PM~12759883
> *No really I'm not playing stupid. I really don't have any Cali-Swingin movies of yours. I swear on my kid I don't them
> *


 :uh: UR A TWEAKER SO I CANT TRUST U..........BUT ALOT OF DAN;S DVD'S WERE MISSING AND ALL THE ONES THAT I LET HIM BORROW ARE GONE...SO UR GIULTY BY DUVALS COURT..........SO U WILL HAVE TO PAY US BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by rangerriddinon20s+Jan 16 2009, 02:49 PM~12724011-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey LA, It's Furby if u would please give me a call.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey fool ill call you tomorrow afternoon to find out whats up......
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 20 2009, 07:24 PM~12763703
> *:uh: UR A TWEAKER SO I CANT TRUST U..........BUT ALOT OF DAN;S DVD'S WERE MISSING AND ALL THE ONES THAT I LET HIM BORROW ARE GONE...SO UR GIULTY BY DUVALS COURT..........SO U WILL HAVE TO PAY US BACK :biggrin:
> *


 :0 chaz shut the fuck up


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jan 20 2009, 10:42 PM~12765858
> *hey fool ill call you tomorrow afternoon to find out whats up......
> :0 chaz shut the fuck up
> *


 :0 U SIAD U WERNT GONNA CALL HIM.........LIES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


























BUS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

:uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jan 21 2009, 01:08 PM~12770937
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## buffitout

:uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jan 21 2009, 01:08 PM~12770937
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## NINJA

TTT 4 HHH


----------



## HIGH HITTER

Hope off sun in vegas









Regal hitting good.









wanna see more?









ok...one more :0


----------



## D-BO

Dan, what it dew? Long time no see or speak...keep up the good work, O.G!


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jan 28 2009, 12:37 AM~12833027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope off sun in vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regal hitting good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna see more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok...one more  :0
> *


Regal looks like it's still doin the damn thing Dan, keep it up bro


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jan 28 2009, 12:37 AM~12833027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope off sun in vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regal hitting good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna see more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok...one more  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12838977


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2009, 06:18 PM~12841149
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12838977
> *



what the hell website is that for?
is this Ryan?


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jan 28 2009, 12:37 AM~12833027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope off sun in vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regal hitting good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna see more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok...one more  :0
> *


damn are those black shoes???????????wow aint ever seen that......hahahah cars lookin good homie.......


----------



## NINJA

TTT


----------



## 86 Limited

i saw that regal hop here in broward county for the boulevard aces picnic. that regal gets down! or gets up i should say :biggrin:


----------



## CANDY_LOW23

nice..... hey whats HHH number??? im gettin ready to move to jax...


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Feb 4 2009, 01:00 PM~12903808
> *nice..... hey whats HHH number??? im gettin ready to move to jax...
> *


they're actually not in Jax any more, their Jax shop moved to Vegas but Orlando is only 2 hours from Jax and you can get with Ruben at HHH in Orlando at 407-947-1251


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Feb 4 2009, 01:00 PM~12903808
> *nice..... hey whats HHH number??? im gettin ready to move to jax...
> *


WELCOME TO DUVAL BRO..HIT ME UP SOME TIME WHEN U GET SETTLED IN


----------



## CANDY_LOW23

will do man thanks. is there any place in jax that dose chrome??


----------



## NINJA




----------



## buffitout




----------



## buffitout




----------



## HIGH HITTER




----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Feb 17 2009, 09:03 PM~13032748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the hell u mean for sale???????????????


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Feb 17 2009, 09:03 PM~13032748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Feb 23 2009, 06:36 PM~13088895
> *what the hell u mean for sale???????????????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

TTT


----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 24 2009, 03:51 PM~13099731
> *:yes:
> *



That's RIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Feb 23 2009, 04:36 PM~13088895
> *what the hell u mean for sale???????????????
> *



Thats right .... :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

Quote of the day:










 


Think about it ...TGIF


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:biggrin: tell that cracker i said what's up


----------



## individualsbox

HIGH HITTER ORLANDO


----------



## The Joker

Clean setup!


----------



## NINJA




----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up........


----------



## SCRAPN93

Ruben what it do homie long time no talk hope all is well keep doin big things homie. Gotta let me know when ya'll come down south to cruise around. One time for High Hitter all day everyday! :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

well...howdy...long time no talk ....stopping by to say hi...


----------



## Made You A Hater

hope you guys can make it to our picnic this year


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## lilwilson

dan showin them how we do it swangin that thang!!


----------



## lilwilson




----------



## lilwilson




----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## lilwilson

royals chillen after amigos picnic 

Dan, Crawley, Lil Wilson


----------



## lilwilson

dan doin it today with the regal high hitter hydraulics to the top...


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by lilwilson_@May 24 2009, 07:53 PM~13986540
> *dan showin them how we do it swangin that thang!!
> 
> 
> *



the car looks good Dan :thumbsup:


----------



## lilwilson

high hitter to the top....


----------



## Still Hated

Whats good Dan...............Reuben..................how you fellas doing....


----------



## bckbmpr84

what up, what up, blue's looking good dan, its little brother will be finished in the next 2 weeks


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## lilwilson

ttt


----------



## individualsbox

ttt


----------



## buffitout

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Updates....


----------



## elpojohnson

yo dan shoot me a number to get a hold of ya it's tommy from fla


----------

